# Illegal immigrants



## Avatar4321

should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship


----------



## TNHarley

Fuck all illegals
Cut of all incentive


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Avatar4321 said:


> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship


The liberal compassion to the illegal horde crossing the border was shown in full force last night at the Presidents First SOTU speech.  Liberals should be thankful I am not running for president.
1. I would close the borders by either building a wall or getting the military out of foreign nations, put them on the border and give orders to shoot to kill anyone trying to cross illegally.
2. Enact a 5 year Census, going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas that Obama and Bush created for overzealous rioters.
3. Punish anyone or any company known for hiring illegals with $10,000 fine and 5 years in jail.
4. Arrest any politician who aids and abets a known illegal criminal by enacting sanctuary cities, counties or states, give them a trial for treason , if found guilty, send to a country of their choice or executed.
I no longer have compassion for those who come here illegally and demand the same rights that I have.  Fuck em all.


----------



## g5000

Avatar4321 said:


> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship


You bigots are in a tiny minority.

Thank God.


----------



## BOPSEY

g5000 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
Click to expand...

Nothing bigoted in protecting your country, Nancy!


----------



## g5000

BOPSEY said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing bigoted in protecting your country, Nancy!
Click to expand...

You don't care about our country.  You are only fooling yourselves.


----------



## Avatar4321

g5000 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
Click to expand...


What bigotry?


----------



## g5000

Avatar4321 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bigotry?
Click to expand...

Let me guess.  You like taco bowls, too.


----------



## Avatar4321

g5000 said:


> BOPSEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing bigoted in protecting your country, Nancy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't care about our country.  You are only fooling yourselves.
Click to expand...


How is rewarding people who break our laws good for our nation?


----------



## toomuchtime_

Avatar4321 said:


> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship


I think the President had it right, even allowing them to stay sends the wrong message to the hundreds of millions of others who might want to enter the US illegally, so they should not be allowed to stay unless other measures are put in place to prevent anyone else from entering the country illegally from Mexico.  That's exactly what his proposed legislation says.


----------



## Avatar4321

g5000 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess.  You like taco bowls, too.
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?


----------



## cutter

I’m of a dividend opinion on dreamers. I had friends in the 60s that had been brought hear as babys and grew up here. I went to school with them and they never acted or were treated and differnt than anyone else. They spoke english as well as any of us. They have never known any other home than America. These people are now in their 70s and I could never support sending them to a country they have never known. These are the people I call dreamers, not the hoards of people flooding into our country in the last 10 yrs. What do we do about these people?


----------



## TNHarley

g5000 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
Click to expand...

What a bigoted post, g


----------



## Norman

We should not reward criminals, illegals.


----------



## Jackson

g5000 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
Click to expand...

g5000,We aren't talking about bigotry.  We are talking about welcoming people from other nations (and different from us...) LEGALLY.

And for those illegals that don't think laws apply to them, the may need to go back.  Trump is working with those of a different opinion to compromise about who goes back.

Why should we allow foreign people to come into our country without being vetted?  Why should we allow opur resources to go to people who are not  citizens and ignore our laws?  Get use to it... Finally, America first!  Just as any other nation believe in their citizens first.


----------



## Jackson

BUILD THAT WALL!


----------



## jc456

Avatar4321 said:


> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship


there is no such thing as an illegal immigrant.  they are illegal aliens.

Our country was formed by legal immigrants.  Not illegal aliens and I take offense each and every time one of our fked up politicians says they are like my ancestors,  No, our ancestors came into the country legally. Their narrative is all fked up!!!


----------



## easyt65

Avatar4321 said:


> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship


Unless they want to go back from whence they came and apply to come back legally through our immigration process.


----------



## Timmy

We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .


----------



## harmonica

g5000 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
Click to expand...

prove we are bigots or your post is crap


----------



## Timmy

Avatar4321 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOPSEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing bigoted in protecting your country, Nancy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't care about our country.  You are only fooling yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is rewarding people who break our laws good for our nation?
Click to expand...


They didn’t break the law.


----------



## g5000

This past election was all about Mexicans and Muslims.

Not immigrants, illegal or otherwise.

Mexicans.


----------



## BrokeLoser

g5000 said:


> This past election was all about Mexicans and Muslims.
> 
> Not immigrants, illegal or otherwise.
> 
> Mexicans.



You’re absolutely right.
Nobody gives two shits about immigrants from New Zealand. Now, the filthy thirdworld cockroaches that reproduce like rodents....hmmm, think about fool.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Timmy said:


> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .


So if I break into your house(if you have one) and rob you blind and give all the stuff that you had to my kids, then I could go to jail, but my kids could keep everything that you used to own?  Gee, where do you live?


----------



## rightwinger

g5000 said:


> BOPSEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing bigoted in protecting your country, Nancy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't care about our country.  You are only fooling yourselves.
Click to expand...


They don't want brown people in their country

or anyone from a shithole country


----------



## Timmy

andaronjim said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> So if I break into your house(if you have one) and rob you blind and give all the stuff that you had to my kids, then I could go to jail, but my kids could keep everything that you used to own?  Gee, where do you live?
Click to expand...


You’re analogy is off.  The question would be “are the kids charged wh receiving stolen goods”.   The answer is NO.


----------



## Norman

Timmy said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> So if I break into your house(if you have one) and rob you blind and give all the stuff that you had to my kids, then I could go to jail, but my kids could keep everything that you used to own?  Gee, where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re analogy is off.  The question would be “are the kids charged wh receiving stolen goods”.   The answer is NO.
Click to expand...


Which still does not mean they are entitled to the goods that were received by illegal actions of others.

Anyway, I don't too much care about the philosophical waffle. Having a bunch of democratic welfare voters in USA is a very bad deal for Americans.


----------



## Crixus

TNHarley said:


> Fuck all illegals
> Cut of all incentive




Yup. Roll back all of the gimmies to.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Timmy said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> So if I break into your house(if you have one) and rob you blind and give all the stuff that you had to my kids, then I could go to jail, but my kids could keep everything that you used to own?  Gee, where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re analogy is off.  The question would be “are the kids charged wh receiving stolen goods”.   The answer is NO.
Click to expand...

The kids who came across the border illegally have stolen out TAXES, so YES, if you want to give them our stuff, then I can take your stuff and give it to my kids.


----------



## jc456

Timmy said:


> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .


too bad.  they are illegal.  ILLEGAL.  no other way to spin it jack.  ILLEGAL.  My ancestors were legal immigrants, not aliens. They asked to come into the land not try and steal it. can you say trojan horse?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Avatar4321 said:


> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship



You will never get support for that from the American people in the case of the DACA kids.  It would be a losing issue if the GOP supported that, but it looks like The Donald is smart enough to understand that.


----------



## toomuchtime_

g5000 said:


> This past election was all about Mexicans and Muslims.
> 
> Not immigrants, illegal or otherwise.
> 
> Mexicans.


It certainly seemed to be for the Democrats, but that's only because they had no national agenda to run on.


----------



## Timmy

jc456 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> too bad.  they are illegal.  ILLEGAL.  no other way to spin it jack.  ILLEGAL.  My ancestors were legal immigrants, not aliens. They asked to come into the land not try and steal it. can you say trojan horse?
Click to expand...


Lol.  Your ancestors stole this land !


----------



## my2¢

andaronjim said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> So if I break into your house(if you have one) and rob you blind and give all the stuff that you had to my kids, then I could go to jail, but my kids could keep everything that you used to own?  Gee, where do you live?
Click to expand...


So if bank robbers take you hostage during their ill-fated attempted escape, should you be charged along with them?


----------



## jc456

Timmy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> too bad.  they are illegal.  ILLEGAL.  no other way to spin it jack.  ILLEGAL.  My ancestors were legal immigrants, not aliens. They asked to come into the land not try and steal it. can you say trojan horse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Your ancestors stole this land !
Click to expand...

huh?


----------



## jc456

my2¢ said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> So if I break into your house(if you have one) and rob you blind and give all the stuff that you had to my kids, then I could go to jail, but my kids could keep everything that you used to own?  Gee, where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if bank robbers take you hostage during their ill-fated attempted escape, should you be charged along with them?
Click to expand...

if you help them yes.


----------



## Crixus

Timmy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> too bad.  they are illegal.  ILLEGAL.  no other way to spin it jack.  ILLEGAL.  My ancestors were legal immigrants, not aliens. They asked to come into the land not try and steal it. can you say trojan horse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Your ancestors stole this land !
Click to expand...




So did yours then? That being the case, you going to move back to some place in Europe? If so, be ready. They don’t take kindly to illegals over there.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

my2¢ said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> So if I break into your house(if you have one) and rob you blind and give all the stuff that you had to my kids, then I could go to jail, but my kids could keep everything that you used to own?  Gee, where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if bank robbers take you hostage during their ill-fated attempted escape, should you be charged along with them?
Click to expand...

Of fucking course not, but to Xelobrainless, he says it is true, just like the mayors and governors of sanctuary areas. They intentionally harbor criminals protecting them from the ICE, yet if you get a speeding ticket in said area, you can bet the liberal government would be on you like flies on shit.  Without double standards, liberals would have no standards at all..


----------



## toomuchtime_

Timmy said:


> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .


It's not about committing crimes, it's about discouraging illegal immigration.  If these "dreamers" are allowed to stay it sends a message to the millions who might want to come here illegally that if they get in the the children they bring with them will be allowed to stay in the future.  It doesn't matter if the legislation is limited to the present crop of illegals, because all the same argument to allow them to stay will be made for the next crop of illegals in the future.  That's why the President has insisted that the Congress fund measures to make it more difficult for illegals to cross into the US from Mexico as a condition for allowing the "dreamers" to stay.


----------



## Winston

andaronjim said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal compassion to the illegal horde crossing the border was shown in full force last night at the Presidents First SOTU speech.  Liberals should be thankful I am not running for president.
> 1. I would close the borders by either building a wall or getting the military out of foreign nations, put them on the border and give orders to shoot to kill anyone trying to cross illegally.
> 2. Enact a 5 year Census, going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas that Obama and Bush created for overzealous rioters.
> 3. Punish anyone or any company known for hiring illegals with $10,000 fine and 5 years in jail.
> 4. Arrest any politician who aids and abets a known illegal criminal by enacting sanctuary cities, counties or states, give them a trial for treason , if found guilty, send to a country of their choice or executed.
> I no longer have compassion for those who come here illegally and demand the same rights that I have.  Fuck em all.
Click to expand...


* going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas*

Get the fawk out.  Get out of MY COUNTRY.  Any asswipe that would post such utter nonsense has no understanding of the US Constitution, completely flunked out of US History, and has absolutely no understanding of just what it means to be "an American".  I suggest you catch a flight to Kandahar and join up with the Taliban.  Dumbass.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Winston said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal compassion to the illegal horde crossing the border was shown in full force last night at the Presidents First SOTU speech.  Liberals should be thankful I am not running for president.
> 1. I would close the borders by either building a wall or getting the military out of foreign nations, put them on the border and give orders to shoot to kill anyone trying to cross illegally.
> 2. Enact a 5 year Census, going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas that Obama and Bush created for overzealous rioters.
> 3. Punish anyone or any company known for hiring illegals with $10,000 fine and 5 years in jail.
> 4. Arrest any politician who aids and abets a known illegal criminal by enacting sanctuary cities, counties or states, give them a trial for treason , if found guilty, send to a country of their choice or executed.
> I no longer have compassion for those who come here illegally and demand the same rights that I have.  Fuck em all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas*
> 
> Get the fawk out.  Get out of MY COUNTRY.  Any asswipe that would post such utter nonsense has no understanding of the US Constitution, completely flunked out of US History, and has absolutely no understanding of just what it means to be "an American".  I suggest you catch a flight to Kandahar and join up with the Taliban.  Dumbass.
Click to expand...

You know that the US constitution is to protect US citizens not illegal aliens who aren't citizens?  Get the fuck out of the US you liberal Commie bastard, who wants to turn this country into a 3rd world nation like the shitholes those illegals are coming from....


----------



## jc456

Winston said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal compassion to the illegal horde crossing the border was shown in full force last night at the Presidents First SOTU speech.  Liberals should be thankful I am not running for president.
> 1. I would close the borders by either building a wall or getting the military out of foreign nations, put them on the border and give orders to shoot to kill anyone trying to cross illegally.
> 2. Enact a 5 year Census, going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas that Obama and Bush created for overzealous rioters.
> 3. Punish anyone or any company known for hiring illegals with $10,000 fine and 5 years in jail.
> 4. Arrest any politician who aids and abets a known illegal criminal by enacting sanctuary cities, counties or states, give them a trial for treason , if found guilty, send to a country of their choice or executed.
> I no longer have compassion for those who come here illegally and demand the same rights that I have.  Fuck em all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas*
> 
> Get the fawk out.  Get out of MY COUNTRY.  Any asswipe that would post such utter nonsense has no understanding of the US Constitution, completely flunked out of US History, and has absolutely no understanding of just what it means to be "an American".  I suggest you catch a flight to Kandahar and join up with the Taliban.  Dumbass.
Click to expand...

an illegal is illegal.  you cannot change that fact.  there is nothing wrong with going door to door and doing the checkup.


----------



## Winston

jc456 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as an illegal immigrant.  they are illegal aliens.
> 
> Our country was formed by legal immigrants.  Not illegal aliens and I take offense each and every time one of our fked up politicians says they are like my ancestors,  No, our ancestors came into the country legally. Their narrative is all fked up!!!
Click to expand...


Our country was formed by immigrants.  "Legal" implies there was some type of regulation or law that those immigrants had to follow.  For the first one hundred years that was not the case.  We had free and open borders.


----------



## Winston

jc456 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> too bad.  they are illegal.  ILLEGAL.  no other way to spin it jack.  ILLEGAL.  My ancestors were legal immigrants, not aliens. They asked to come into the land not try and steal it. can you say trojan horse?
Click to expand...


They asked?  Really, who did they "ask"?


----------



## jc456

Winston said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as an illegal immigrant.  they are illegal aliens.
> 
> Our country was formed by legal immigrants.  Not illegal aliens and I take offense each and every time one of our fked up politicians says they are like my ancestors,  No, our ancestors came into the country legally. Their narrative is all fked up!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our country was formed by immigrants.  "Legal" implies there was some type of regulation or law that those immigrants had to follow.  For the first one hundred years that was not the case.  We had free and open borders.
Click to expand...

not after the country became a country.


----------



## jc456

Winston said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> too bad.  they are illegal.  ILLEGAL.  no other way to spin it jack.  ILLEGAL.  My ancestors were legal immigrants, not aliens. They asked to come into the land not try and steal it. can you say trojan horse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They asked?  Really, who did they "ask"?
Click to expand...

at the port on ellis island.  they were allowed in.  When you go to other countries do you have to ask permission to get in?  quickly now.  How about going through customs today here in the US?  come on man


----------



## Winston

my2¢ said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> So if I break into your house(if you have one) and rob you blind and give all the stuff that you had to my kids, then I could go to jail, but my kids could keep everything that you used to own?  Gee, where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if bank robbers take you hostage during their ill-fated attempted escape, should you be charged along with them?
Click to expand...


Ask Patty Hearst.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Winston said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as an illegal immigrant.  they are illegal aliens.
> 
> Our country was formed by legal immigrants.  Not illegal aliens and I take offense each and every time one of our fked up politicians says they are like my ancestors,  No, our ancestors came into the country legally. Their narrative is all fked up!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our country was formed by immigrants.  "Legal" implies there was some type of regulation or law that those immigrants had to follow.  For the first one hundred years that was not the case.  We had free and open borders.
Click to expand...

uhm, sure..

How U.S. immigration laws and rules have changed through history


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Winston said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> too bad.  they are illegal.  ILLEGAL.  no other way to spin it jack.  ILLEGAL.  My ancestors were legal immigrants, not aliens. They asked to come into the land not try and steal it. can you say trojan horse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They asked?  Really, who did they "ask"?
Click to expand...

And this is the type of uneducated people who come out of public education and how well they are indoctrinated....


----------



## jc456

Winston said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> So if I break into your house(if you have one) and rob you blind and give all the stuff that you had to my kids, then I could go to jail, but my kids could keep everything that you used to own?  Gee, where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if bank robbers take you hostage during their ill-fated attempted escape, should you be charged along with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask Patty Hearst.
Click to expand...

definitely


----------



## Winston

andaronjim said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal compassion to the illegal horde crossing the border was shown in full force last night at the Presidents First SOTU speech.  Liberals should be thankful I am not running for president.
> 1. I would close the borders by either building a wall or getting the military out of foreign nations, put them on the border and give orders to shoot to kill anyone trying to cross illegally.
> 2. Enact a 5 year Census, going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas that Obama and Bush created for overzealous rioters.
> 3. Punish anyone or any company known for hiring illegals with $10,000 fine and 5 years in jail.
> 4. Arrest any politician who aids and abets a known illegal criminal by enacting sanctuary cities, counties or states, give them a trial for treason , if found guilty, send to a country of their choice or executed.
> I no longer have compassion for those who come here illegally and demand the same rights that I have.  Fuck em all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas*
> 
> Get the fawk out.  Get out of MY COUNTRY.  Any asswipe that would post such utter nonsense has no understanding of the US Constitution, completely flunked out of US History, and has absolutely no understanding of just what it means to be "an American".  I suggest you catch a flight to Kandahar and join up with the Taliban.  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that the US constitution is to protect US citizens not illegal aliens who aren't citizens?  Get the fuck out of the US you liberal Commie bastard, who wants to turn this country into a 3rd world nation like the shitholes those illegals are coming from....
Click to expand...


Going house to house and requiring CITIZENS to show their birth certificate.  You are so damn stupid you don't even know what you wrote.  Yep, troops going door to door is something one finds in a third world country.  I am quite sure you would be much more at home in one of the seventeen districts in Afghanistan controlled by the Taliban.


----------



## jc456

Winston said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal compassion to the illegal horde crossing the border was shown in full force last night at the Presidents First SOTU speech.  Liberals should be thankful I am not running for president.
> 1. I would close the borders by either building a wall or getting the military out of foreign nations, put them on the border and give orders to shoot to kill anyone trying to cross illegally.
> 2. Enact a 5 year Census, going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas that Obama and Bush created for overzealous rioters.
> 3. Punish anyone or any company known for hiring illegals with $10,000 fine and 5 years in jail.
> 4. Arrest any politician who aids and abets a known illegal criminal by enacting sanctuary cities, counties or states, give them a trial for treason , if found guilty, send to a country of their choice or executed.
> I no longer have compassion for those who come here illegally and demand the same rights that I have.  Fuck em all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas*
> 
> Get the fawk out.  Get out of MY COUNTRY.  Any asswipe that would post such utter nonsense has no understanding of the US Constitution, completely flunked out of US History, and has absolutely no understanding of just what it means to be "an American".  I suggest you catch a flight to Kandahar and join up with the Taliban.  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that the US constitution is to protect US citizens not illegal aliens who aren't citizens?  Get the fuck out of the US you liberal Commie bastard, who wants to turn this country into a 3rd world nation like the shitholes those illegals are coming from....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going house to house and requiring CITIZENS to show their birth certificate.  You are so damn stupid you don't even know what you wrote.  Yep, troops going door to door is something one finds in a third world country.  I am quite sure you would be much more at home in one of the seventeen districts in Afghanistan controlled by the Taliban.
Click to expand...

so are illegals walking around thinking they own the land they are criminally in.  LOL


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Winston said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal compassion to the illegal horde crossing the border was shown in full force last night at the Presidents First SOTU speech.  Liberals should be thankful I am not running for president.
> 1. I would close the borders by either building a wall or getting the military out of foreign nations, put them on the border and give orders to shoot to kill anyone trying to cross illegally.
> 2. Enact a 5 year Census, going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas that Obama and Bush created for overzealous rioters.
> 3. Punish anyone or any company known for hiring illegals with $10,000 fine and 5 years in jail.
> 4. Arrest any politician who aids and abets a known illegal criminal by enacting sanctuary cities, counties or states, give them a trial for treason , if found guilty, send to a country of their choice or executed.
> I no longer have compassion for those who come here illegally and demand the same rights that I have.  Fuck em all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas*
> 
> Get the fawk out.  Get out of MY COUNTRY.  Any asswipe that would post such utter nonsense has no understanding of the US Constitution, completely flunked out of US History, and has absolutely no understanding of just what it means to be "an American".  I suggest you catch a flight to Kandahar and join up with the Taliban.  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that the US constitution is to protect US citizens not illegal aliens who aren't citizens?  Get the fuck out of the US you liberal Commie bastard, who wants to turn this country into a 3rd world nation like the shitholes those illegals are coming from....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going house to house and requiring CITIZENS to show their birth certificate.  You are so damn stupid you don't even know what you wrote.  Yep, troops going door to door is something one finds in a third world country.  I am quite sure you would be much more at home in one of the seventeen districts in Afghanistan controlled by the Taliban.
Click to expand...

Now I never said having troops go door to door, why as typical a liberal, you are lying your ass off. I said a 5 year CENSUS, and if found out to be illegal aliens then ICE shows up, that is a Domestic Government Agency, you know you libtards love and adore so much....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Winston said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal compassion to the illegal horde crossing the border was shown in full force last night at the Presidents First SOTU speech.  Liberals should be thankful I am not running for president.
> 1. I would close the borders by either building a wall or getting the military out of foreign nations, put them on the border and give orders to shoot to kill anyone trying to cross illegally.
> 2. Enact a 5 year Census, going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas that Obama and Bush created for overzealous rioters.
> 3. Punish anyone or any company known for hiring illegals with $10,000 fine and 5 years in jail.
> 4. Arrest any politician who aids and abets a known illegal criminal by enacting sanctuary cities, counties or states, give them a trial for treason , if found guilty, send to a country of their choice or executed.
> I no longer have compassion for those who come here illegally and demand the same rights that I have.  Fuck em all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas*
> 
> Get the fawk out.  Get out of MY COUNTRY.  Any asswipe that would post such utter nonsense has no understanding of the US Constitution, completely flunked out of US History, and has absolutely no understanding of just what it means to be "an American".  I suggest you catch a flight to Kandahar and join up with the Taliban.  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that the US constitution is to protect US citizens not illegal aliens who aren't citizens?  Get the fuck out of the US you liberal Commie bastard, who wants to turn this country into a 3rd world nation like the shitholes those illegals are coming from....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going house to house and requiring CITIZENS to show their birth certificate.  You are so damn stupid you don't even know what you wrote.  Yep, troops going door to door is something one finds in a third world country.  I am quite sure you would be much more at home in one of the seventeen districts in Afghanistan controlled by the Taliban.
Click to expand...

Oh by the way, I am a US citizen have a birth certificate and social security to prove it, I don't have anything to hide, do you ?


----------



## jc456

andaronjim said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal compassion to the illegal horde crossing the border was shown in full force last night at the Presidents First SOTU speech.  Liberals should be thankful I am not running for president.
> 1. I would close the borders by either building a wall or getting the military out of foreign nations, put them on the border and give orders to shoot to kill anyone trying to cross illegally.
> 2. Enact a 5 year Census, going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas that Obama and Bush created for overzealous rioters.
> 3. Punish anyone or any company known for hiring illegals with $10,000 fine and 5 years in jail.
> 4. Arrest any politician who aids and abets a known illegal criminal by enacting sanctuary cities, counties or states, give them a trial for treason , if found guilty, send to a country of their choice or executed.
> I no longer have compassion for those who come here illegally and demand the same rights that I have.  Fuck em all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas*
> 
> Get the fawk out.  Get out of MY COUNTRY.  Any asswipe that would post such utter nonsense has no understanding of the US Constitution, completely flunked out of US History, and has absolutely no understanding of just what it means to be "an American".  I suggest you catch a flight to Kandahar and join up with the Taliban.  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that the US constitution is to protect US citizens not illegal aliens who aren't citizens?  Get the fuck out of the US you liberal Commie bastard, who wants to turn this country into a 3rd world nation like the shitholes those illegals are coming from....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going house to house and requiring CITIZENS to show their birth certificate.  You are so damn stupid you don't even know what you wrote.  Yep, troops going door to door is something one finds in a third world country.  I am quite sure you would be much more at home in one of the seventeen districts in Afghanistan controlled by the Taliban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I never said having troops go door to door, why as typical a liberal, you are lying your ass off. I said a 5 year CENSUS, and if found out to be illegal aliens then ICE shows up, that is a Domestic Government Agency, you know you libtards love and adore so much....
Click to expand...

exactly^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Winston

jc456 said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> too bad.  they are illegal.  ILLEGAL.  no other way to spin it jack.  ILLEGAL.  My ancestors were legal immigrants, not aliens. They asked to come into the land not try and steal it. can you say trojan horse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They asked?  Really, who did they "ask"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at the port on ellis island.  they were allowed in.  When you go to other countries do you have to ask permission to get in?  quickly now.  How about going through customs today here in the US?  come on man
Click to expand...


Travel visa - Wikipedia


----------



## Timmy

toomuchtime_ said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about committing crimes, it's about discouraging illegal immigration.  If these "dreamers" are allowed to stay it sends a message to the millions who might want to come here illegally that if they get in the the children they bring with them will be allowed to stay in the future.  It doesn't matter if the legislation is limited to the present crop of illegals, because all the same argument to allow them to stay will be made for the next crop of illegals in the future.  That's why the President has insisted that the Congress fund measures to make it more difficult for illegals to cross into the US from Mexico as a condition for allowing the "dreamers" to stay.
Click to expand...


I was specifically responding to people calling them criminals .


----------



## jc456

Winston said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> too bad.  they are illegal.  ILLEGAL.  no other way to spin it jack.  ILLEGAL.  My ancestors were legal immigrants, not aliens. They asked to come into the land not try and steal it. can you say trojan horse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They asked?  Really, who did they "ask"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at the port on ellis island.  they were allowed in.  When you go to other countries do you have to ask permission to get in?  quickly now.  How about going through customs today here in the US?  come on man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Travel visa - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

you made my point, thanks.  "granted permission"


----------



## jc456

Timmy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about committing crimes, it's about discouraging illegal immigration.  If these "dreamers" are allowed to stay it sends a message to the millions who might want to come here illegally that if they get in the the children they bring with them will be allowed to stay in the future.  It doesn't matter if the legislation is limited to the present crop of illegals, because all the same argument to allow them to stay will be made for the next crop of illegals in the future.  That's why the President has insisted that the Congress fund measures to make it more difficult for illegals to cross into the US from Mexico as a condition for allowing the "dreamers" to stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was specifically responding to people calling them criminals .
Click to expand...

well they are.  semantics.


----------



## Timmy

jc456 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about committing crimes, it's about discouraging illegal immigration.  If these "dreamers" are allowed to stay it sends a message to the millions who might want to come here illegally that if they get in the the children they bring with them will be allowed to stay in the future.  It doesn't matter if the legislation is limited to the present crop of illegals, because all the same argument to allow them to stay will be made for the next crop of illegals in the future.  That's why the President has insisted that the Congress fund measures to make it more difficult for illegals to cross into the US from Mexico as a condition for allowing the "dreamers" to stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was specifically responding to people calling them criminals .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well they are.  semantics.
Click to expand...


It’s not semantics , it’s incorrect .


----------



## Winston

andaronjim said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal compassion to the illegal horde crossing the border was shown in full force last night at the Presidents First SOTU speech.  Liberals should be thankful I am not running for president.
> 1. I would close the borders by either building a wall or getting the military out of foreign nations, put them on the border and give orders to shoot to kill anyone trying to cross illegally.
> 2. Enact a 5 year Census, going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas that Obama and Bush created for overzealous rioters.
> 3. Punish anyone or any company known for hiring illegals with $10,000 fine and 5 years in jail.
> 4. Arrest any politician who aids and abets a known illegal criminal by enacting sanctuary cities, counties or states, give them a trial for treason , if found guilty, send to a country of their choice or executed.
> I no longer have compassion for those who come here illegally and demand the same rights that I have.  Fuck em all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas*
> 
> Get the fawk out.  Get out of MY COUNTRY.  Any asswipe that would post such utter nonsense has no understanding of the US Constitution, completely flunked out of US History, and has absolutely no understanding of just what it means to be "an American".  I suggest you catch a flight to Kandahar and join up with the Taliban.  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that the US constitution is to protect US citizens not illegal aliens who aren't citizens?  Get the fuck out of the US you liberal Commie bastard, who wants to turn this country into a 3rd world nation like the shitholes those illegals are coming from....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going house to house and requiring CITIZENS to show their birth certificate.  You are so damn stupid you don't even know what you wrote.  Yep, troops going door to door is something one finds in a third world country.  I am quite sure you would be much more at home in one of the seventeen districts in Afghanistan controlled by the Taliban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh by the way, I am a US citizen have a birth certificate and social security to prove it, I don't have anything to hide, do you ?
Click to expand...


That is not the point.  But I can tell you this, if some jackboot comes knocking on my door asking me to produce "papers" he is going to get something, but it won't be "papers".


----------



## toomuchtime_

Winston said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal compassion to the illegal horde crossing the border was shown in full force last night at the Presidents First SOTU speech.  Liberals should be thankful I am not running for president.
> 1. I would close the borders by either building a wall or getting the military out of foreign nations, put them on the border and give orders to shoot to kill anyone trying to cross illegally.
> 2. Enact a 5 year Census, going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas that Obama and Bush created for overzealous rioters.
> 3. Punish anyone or any company known for hiring illegals with $10,000 fine and 5 years in jail.
> 4. Arrest any politician who aids and abets a known illegal criminal by enacting sanctuary cities, counties or states, give them a trial for treason , if found guilty, send to a country of their choice or executed.
> I no longer have compassion for those who come here illegally and demand the same rights that I have.  Fuck em all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas*
> 
> Get the fawk out.  Get out of MY COUNTRY.  Any asswipe that would post such utter nonsense has no understanding of the US Constitution, completely flunked out of US History, and has absolutely no understanding of just what it means to be "an American".  I suggest you catch a flight to Kandahar and join up with the Taliban.  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that the US constitution is to protect US citizens not illegal aliens who aren't citizens?  Get the fuck out of the US you liberal Commie bastard, who wants to turn this country into a 3rd world nation like the shitholes those illegals are coming from....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going house to house and requiring CITIZENS to show their birth certificate.  You are so damn stupid you don't even know what you wrote.  Yep, troops going door to door is something one finds in a third world country.  I am quite sure you would be much more at home in one of the seventeen districts in Afghanistan controlled by the Taliban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh by the way, I am a US citizen have a birth certificate and social security to prove it, I don't have anything to hide, do you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point.  But I can tell you this, if some jackboot comes knocking on my door asking me to produce "papers" he is going to get something, but it won't be "papers".
Click to expand...

There are no "jackboots" going to anyone's door.  If ICE agents come to your door, they willl be acting on intelligence that you are here illegally.


----------



## Winston

jc456 said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal compassion to the illegal horde crossing the border was shown in full force last night at the Presidents First SOTU speech.  Liberals should be thankful I am not running for president.
> 1. I would close the borders by either building a wall or getting the military out of foreign nations, put them on the border and give orders to shoot to kill anyone trying to cross illegally.
> 2. Enact a 5 year Census, going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas that Obama and Bush created for overzealous rioters.
> 3. Punish anyone or any company known for hiring illegals with $10,000 fine and 5 years in jail.
> 4. Arrest any politician who aids and abets a known illegal criminal by enacting sanctuary cities, counties or states, give them a trial for treason , if found guilty, send to a country of their choice or executed.
> I no longer have compassion for those who come here illegally and demand the same rights that I have.  Fuck em all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas*
> 
> Get the fawk out.  Get out of MY COUNTRY.  Any asswipe that would post such utter nonsense has no understanding of the US Constitution, completely flunked out of US History, and has absolutely no understanding of just what it means to be "an American".  I suggest you catch a flight to Kandahar and join up with the Taliban.  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> an illegal is illegal.  you cannot change that fact.  there is nothing wrong with going door to door and doing the checkup.
Click to expand...


*The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.*


----------



## Winston

toomuchtime_ said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> * going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas*
> 
> Get the fawk out.  Get out of MY COUNTRY.  Any asswipe that would post such utter nonsense has no understanding of the US Constitution, completely flunked out of US History, and has absolutely no understanding of just what it means to be "an American".  I suggest you catch a flight to Kandahar and join up with the Taliban.  Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that the US constitution is to protect US citizens not illegal aliens who aren't citizens?  Get the fuck out of the US you liberal Commie bastard, who wants to turn this country into a 3rd world nation like the shitholes those illegals are coming from....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going house to house and requiring CITIZENS to show their birth certificate.  You are so damn stupid you don't even know what you wrote.  Yep, troops going door to door is something one finds in a third world country.  I am quite sure you would be much more at home in one of the seventeen districts in Afghanistan controlled by the Taliban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh by the way, I am a US citizen have a birth certificate and social security to prove it, I don't have anything to hide, do you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point.  But I can tell you this, if some jackboot comes knocking on my door asking me to produce "papers" he is going to get something, but it won't be "papers".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no "jackboots" going to anyone's door.  If ICE agents come to your door, they willl be acting on intelligence that you are here illegally.
Click to expand...


That is not what was said,

*going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas *


----------



## toomuchtime_

Winston said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know that the US constitution is to protect US citizens not illegal aliens who aren't citizens?  Get the fuck out of the US you liberal Commie bastard, who wants to turn this country into a 3rd world nation like the shitholes those illegals are coming from....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going house to house and requiring CITIZENS to show their birth certificate.  You are so damn stupid you don't even know what you wrote.  Yep, troops going door to door is something one finds in a third world country.  I am quite sure you would be much more at home in one of the seventeen districts in Afghanistan controlled by the Taliban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh by the way, I am a US citizen have a birth certificate and social security to prove it, I don't have anything to hide, do you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point.  But I can tell you this, if some jackboot comes knocking on my door asking me to produce "papers" he is going to get something, but it won't be "papers".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no "jackboots" going to anyone's door.  If ICE agents come to your door, they willl be acting on intelligence that you are here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what was said,
> 
> *going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas *
Click to expand...

But of course nothing like that is happening or is contemplated.


----------



## BOPSEY

g5000 said:


> BOPSEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing bigoted in protecting your country, Nancy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't care about our country.  You are only fooling yourselves.
Click to expand...


Unlike you, we love our country. I will make you a deal Nancy boy. For every illegal alien we allow to stay here, we expell 5 gay people. Sounds like a winner to me, Nancy.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

If a census intern came to your door asking if you are a citizen of the U.S. you wouldn't cooperate?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Winston said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal compassion to the illegal horde crossing the border was shown in full force last night at the Presidents First SOTU speech.  Liberals should be thankful I am not running for president.
> 1. I would close the borders by either building a wall or getting the military out of foreign nations, put them on the border and give orders to shoot to kill anyone trying to cross illegally.
> 2. Enact a 5 year Census, going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas that Obama and Bush created for overzealous rioters.
> 3. Punish anyone or any company known for hiring illegals with $10,000 fine and 5 years in jail.
> 4. Arrest any politician who aids and abets a known illegal criminal by enacting sanctuary cities, counties or states, give them a trial for treason , if found guilty, send to a country of their choice or executed.
> I no longer have compassion for those who come here illegally and demand the same rights that I have.  Fuck em all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas*
> 
> Get the fawk out.  Get out of MY COUNTRY.  Any asswipe that would post such utter nonsense has no understanding of the US Constitution, completely flunked out of US History, and has absolutely no understanding of just what it means to be "an American".  I suggest you catch a flight to Kandahar and join up with the Taliban.  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> an illegal is illegal.  you cannot change that fact.  there is nothing wrong with going door to door and doing the checkup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.*
Click to expand...

That right does apply to the us citizens. Are  you saying you are just as worthless as an illegal?


----------



## jc456

Winston said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal compassion to the illegal horde crossing the border was shown in full force last night at the Presidents First SOTU speech.  Liberals should be thankful I am not running for president.
> 1. I would close the borders by either building a wall or getting the military out of foreign nations, put them on the border and give orders to shoot to kill anyone trying to cross illegally.
> 2. Enact a 5 year Census, going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas that Obama and Bush created for overzealous rioters.
> 3. Punish anyone or any company known for hiring illegals with $10,000 fine and 5 years in jail.
> 4. Arrest any politician who aids and abets a known illegal criminal by enacting sanctuary cities, counties or states, give them a trial for treason , if found guilty, send to a country of their choice or executed.
> I no longer have compassion for those who come here illegally and demand the same rights that I have.  Fuck em all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas*
> 
> Get the fawk out.  Get out of MY COUNTRY.  Any asswipe that would post such utter nonsense has no understanding of the US Constitution, completely flunked out of US History, and has absolutely no understanding of just what it means to be "an American".  I suggest you catch a flight to Kandahar and join up with the Taliban.  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> an illegal is illegal.  you cannot change that fact.  there is nothing wrong with going door to door and doing the checkup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.*
Click to expand...

unreasonable.  big word.  if there are fifteen people living in the house and the census identifies multiple families in a single family home, that is reasonable for the neighbors to know who lives amongst them.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

g5000 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
Click to expand...


*The Immigration Issue is extremely racist.
The Democratic Party definitely regards White Voters as its enemy.
 The Racist Democrats even brag about using illegal immigration to make White Voters the minority.
It is the Democrats who are the racist bigots.*

America’s changing demographics should mean changes in policies


----------



## g5000

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Immigration Issue is extremely racist.
> The Democratic Party definitely regards White Voters as its enemy.*
Click to expand...

You sound just like the Know Nothings who thought immigrants from continental Europe were destroying the Anglo-Saxon race.

The Last Yankee, surrounded by immigrant children:


----------



## g5000

BOPSEY said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOPSEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing bigoted in protecting your country, Nancy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't care about our country.  You are only fooling yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike you, we love our country. I will make you a deal Nancy boy. For every illegal alien we allow to stay here, we expell 5 gay people. Sounds like a winner to me, Nancy.
Click to expand...

This poor tard thinks I'm gay.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

g5000 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Immigration Issue is extremely racist.
> The Democratic Party definitely regards White Voters as its enemy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound just like the Know Nothings who thought immigrants from continental Europe were destroying the Anglo-Saxon race.
> 
> The Last Yankee, surrounded by immigrant children:
Click to expand...


All countries have borders and immigration laws.
There is nothing racist or intolerant about having immigration laws.
What is racist are the Democrats who brag about using illegal immigration to make white voters the minority.


----------



## Leo123

g5000 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess.  You like taco bowls, too.
Click to expand...


You are confusing ethnicity with culture.  Ethnic groups assimilate but bring their food and customs which enriches the U.S.  Illegal aliens want to live in the same culture as the country they come from OR cheat the legal immigrants who came here to become Americans legally.


----------



## Avatar4321

Timmy said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOPSEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing bigoted in protecting your country, Nancy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't care about our country.  You are only fooling yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is rewarding people who break our laws good for our nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn’t break the law.
Click to expand...


Oh so they entered legally?


----------



## Leo123

g5000 said:


> BOPSEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOPSEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing bigoted in protecting your country, Nancy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't care about our country.  You are only fooling yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike you, we love our country. I will make you a deal Nancy boy. For every illegal alien we allow to stay here, we expell 5 gay people. Sounds like a winner to me, Nancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This poor tard thinks I'm gay.
Click to expand...


They were probably looking at your avatar.


----------



## Avatar4321

my2¢ said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> So if I break into your house(if you have one) and rob you blind and give all the stuff that you had to my kids, then I could go to jail, but my kids could keep everything that you used to own?  Gee, where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if bank robbers take you hostage during their ill-fated attempted escape, should you be charged along with them?
Click to expand...


So if a bank robber leaves the stolen money to his children they are allowed to keep it?


----------



## g5000

Leo123 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOPSEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOPSEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing bigoted in protecting your country, Nancy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't care about our country.  You are only fooling yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike you, we love our country. I will make you a deal Nancy boy. For every illegal alien we allow to stay here, we expell 5 gay people. Sounds like a winner to me, Nancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This poor tard thinks I'm gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were probably looking at your avatar.
Click to expand...

It's a picture of the pseudocon hero Putin as a gay clown.


*Depict Putin As Gay Clown, Go To Jail*


----------



## g5000

Avatar4321 said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> So if I break into your house(if you have one) and rob you blind and give all the stuff that you had to my kids, then I could go to jail, but my kids could keep everything that you used to own?  Gee, where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if bank robbers take you hostage during their ill-fated attempted escape, should you be charged along with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if a bank robber leaves the stolen money to his children they are allowed to keep it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Avatar4321

Winston said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as an illegal immigrant.  they are illegal aliens.
> 
> Our country was formed by legal immigrants.  Not illegal aliens and I take offense each and every time one of our fked up politicians says they are like my ancestors,  No, our ancestors came into the country legally. Their narrative is all fked up!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our country was formed by immigrants.  "Legal" implies there was some type of regulation or law that those immigrants had to follow.  For the first one hundred years that was not the case.  We had free and open borders.
Click to expand...


Immigration has been regulated for several hundred years


----------



## Winston

andaronjim said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal compassion to the illegal horde crossing the border was shown in full force last night at the Presidents First SOTU speech.  Liberals should be thankful I am not running for president.
> 1. I would close the borders by either building a wall or getting the military out of foreign nations, put them on the border and give orders to shoot to kill anyone trying to cross illegally.
> 2. Enact a 5 year Census, going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas that Obama and Bush created for overzealous rioters.
> 3. Punish anyone or any company known for hiring illegals with $10,000 fine and 5 years in jail.
> 4. Arrest any politician who aids and abets a known illegal criminal by enacting sanctuary cities, counties or states, give them a trial for treason , if found guilty, send to a country of their choice or executed.
> I no longer have compassion for those who come here illegally and demand the same rights that I have.  Fuck em all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas*
> 
> Get the fawk out.  Get out of MY COUNTRY.  Any asswipe that would post such utter nonsense has no understanding of the US Constitution, completely flunked out of US History, and has absolutely no understanding of just what it means to be "an American".  I suggest you catch a flight to Kandahar and join up with the Taliban.  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> an illegal is illegal.  you cannot change that fact.  there is nothing wrong with going door to door and doing the checkup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That right does apply to the us citizens. Are  you saying you are just as worthless as an illegal?
Click to expand...


_*ei incumbit probatio qui dicit, non qui negat*_


----------



## g5000

Avatar4321 said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> So if I break into your house(if you have one) and rob you blind and give all the stuff that you had to my kids, then I could go to jail, but my kids could keep everything that you used to own?  Gee, where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if bank robbers take you hostage during their ill-fated attempted escape, should you be charged along with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if a bank robber leaves the stolen money to his children they are allowed to keep it?
Click to expand...

I take it you are in favor of reparations to blacks then.


----------



## Avatar4321

g5000 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> So if I break into your house(if you have one) and rob you blind and give all the stuff that you had to my kids, then I could go to jail, but my kids could keep everything that you used to own?  Gee, where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if bank robbers take you hostage during their ill-fated attempted escape, should you be charged along with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if a bank robber leaves the stolen money to his children they are allowed to keep it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And I didn't mention throwing them out. I said if they are given legal status they should not be given citizenship unless they are willing to leave and return the legal way.


----------



## Avatar4321

g5000 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> So if I break into your house(if you have one) and rob you blind and give all the stuff that you had to my kids, then I could go to jail, but my kids could keep everything that you used to own?  Gee, where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if bank robbers take you hostage during their ill-fated attempted escape, should you be charged along with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if a bank robber leaves the stolen money to his children they are allowed to keep it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you are in favor of reparations to blacks then.
Click to expand...


There is literally zero correlation between the two


----------



## Winston

Avatar4321 said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as an illegal immigrant.  they are illegal aliens.
> 
> Our country was formed by legal immigrants.  Not illegal aliens and I take offense each and every time one of our fked up politicians says they are like my ancestors,  No, our ancestors came into the country legally. Their narrative is all fked up!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our country was formed by immigrants.  "Legal" implies there was some type of regulation or law that those immigrants had to follow.  For the first one hundred years that was not the case.  We had free and open borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigration has been regulated for several hundred years
Click to expand...


The first direct regulation of immigration in the United States occurred in 1875, a law prohibiting the immigration of convicts and prostitutes.


----------



## g5000

Avatar4321 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> So if I break into your house(if you have one) and rob you blind and give all the stuff that you had to my kids, then I could go to jail, but my kids could keep everything that you used to own?  Gee, where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if bank robbers take you hostage during their ill-fated attempted escape, should you be charged along with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if a bank robber leaves the stolen money to his children they are allowed to keep it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you are in favor of reparations to blacks then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is literally zero correlation between the two
Click to expand...

Sure there is.  A lot of companies and people profited from slavery. Should their descendants be allowed to keep the money?


----------



## Leo123

g5000 said:


> It's a picture of the pseudocon hero Putin as a gay clown.
> 
> 
> *Depict Putin As Gay Clown, Go To Jail*



Well....I never overestimate the totally estimable intelligence of poor tards.


----------



## Leo123

g5000 said:


> Sure there is.  A lot of companies and people profited from slavery. Should their descendants be allowed to keep the money?



If you took their money, Democrats would all be broke.


----------



## Care4all

Avatar4321 said:


> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship


The only reason would be to give mercy...as God would expect from us... and in order for God to give his undeserved mercy to us, when we mess up, is for us to give mercy, to others who have screwed up....

Yes, they did break the law, 

though if they came before the new law passed under Bush2 it was the equivalent of a driving citation or parking ticket at the time....

and even now, after the law was strengthened, it is still only a misdemeanor crossing the border illegally...., it is NOT a felony until after deportation, they have been caught entering again.

I don't think all of them should be given mercy, the criminals, and gang members, or any number of illegal things done could be an automatic elimination of working towards citizenship here....

But I can't help but have a soft heart for the ones that came here, to the land of opportunity, because there was NONE to be had for their family back in Mexico....  I ask myself, would I do the same for my family in desperation, if I were the one being born in certain impoverished areas of Mexico, not by my choosing...or if there was no other legal way to do it???  

I honestly do not know the answer to that question, on whether I would take the risk, for my family's best interest....  

so, they DO NOT necessarily DESERVE to have our country as their country.... because they did break the rules and laws to do such, but as a great Nation, we can shed mercy on them....

Dreamers are a different story, they being brought here as children, broke no immigration laws....their parents did, but they did not....


----------



## Avatar4321

I would point out how the honest dialogue in this matter is impossible as one side will poison the well on any compromise.

I talk about a compromise allowing illegals legal status with the understanding they will never be citizens and yell bigotry and talk about how we can't deport them. Something that was never mentioned.

Likely this is because they care about votes not the people involved


----------



## Care4all

Avatar4321 said:


> I would point out how the honest dialogue in this matter is impossible as one side will poison the well on any compromise.
> 
> I talk about a compromise allowing illegals legal status with the understanding they will never be citizens and yell bigotry and talk about how we can't deport them. Something that was never mentioned.
> 
> Likely this is because they care about votes not the people involved


I'd rather they be citizens and have complete loyalty to their OWN country, the USA... than to allow them to live here, as men without a country.....as subhumans, like slaves of sorts....with no voice...

that is just cruel....If I lived in another country for 20 years and planned on living there another 40, I would not want to be completely silenced by not having a voice in the government of the country I chose, to be my home....

it sounds to me IT IS YOU who is more concerned about them having a vote and a voice in our system than it is Democrats.....


----------



## Bob Blaylock

jc456 said:


> an illegal is illegal.  you cannot change that fact.  there is nothing wrong with going door to door and doing the checkup.



  There is that pesky Fourth Amendment.

  I'm as opposed to allowing invading foreign criminals to stay in this country as you are, but never at the expense of violating the rights of American citizens to be secure against unreasonable search and seizure.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Care4all said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would point out how the honest dialogue in this matter is impossible as one side will poison the well on any compromise.
> 
> I talk about a compromise allowing illegals legal status with the understanding they will never be citizens and yell bigotry and talk about how we can't deport them. Something that was never mentioned.
> 
> Likely this is because they care about votes not the people involved
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather they be citizens and have complete loyalty to their OWN country, the USA... than to allow them to live here, as men without a country.....as subhumans, like slaves of sorts....with no voice...
> 
> that is just cruel....If I lived in another country for 20 years and planned on living there another 40, I would not want to be completely silenced by not having a voice in the government of the country I chose, to be my home....
> 
> it sounds to me IT IS YOU who is more concerned about them having a vote and a voice in our system than it is Democrats.....
Click to expand...

Why? You liberals are slaves to your liberal elites, who look down on you as a slave.  Why not just give rights to slavery for anyone illegally crossing the border also, then all of you worthless fucks can then vote for more FREE stuff, and not make something of yourselves.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Bob Blaylock said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> an illegal is illegal.  you cannot change that fact.  there is nothing wrong with going door to door and doing the checkup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is that pesky Fourth Amendment.
> 
> I'm as opposed to allowing invading foreign criminals to stay in this country as you are, but never at the expense of violating the rights of American citizens to be secure against unreasonable search and seizure.
Click to expand...

Is it search and seizure of US citizens that have to participate in a Census?  Damn you idiots keep trying to squirrel away from the REAL issue, by trying to put yourselves in their place.. I have an idea go to fucking Mexico the shithole, illegally and try to use their 4th amendment...Dumbass...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Winston said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as an illegal immigrant.  they are illegal aliens.
> 
> Our country was formed by legal immigrants.  Not illegal aliens and I take offense each and every time one of our fked up politicians says they are like my ancestors,  No, our ancestors came into the country legally. Their narrative is all fked up!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our country was formed by immigrants.  "Legal" implies there was some type of regulation or law that those immigrants had to follow.  For the first one hundred years that was not the case.  We had free and open borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigration has been regulated for several hundred years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first direct regulation of immigration in the United States occurred in 1875, a law prohibiting the immigration of convicts and prostitutes.
Click to expand...

Evil is allowed to flourish when good men do nothing.  Another example of liberal thinking and why the dipshit didn't bother to open the link.

How U.S. immigration laws and rules have changed through history

Do you hear a sucking sound?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Care4all said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason would be to give mercy...as God would expect from us... and in order for God to give his undeserved mercy to us, when we mess up, is for us to give mercy, to others who have screwed up....
> 
> Yes, they did break the law,
> 
> though if they came before the new law passed under Bush2 it was the equivalent of a driving citation or parking ticket at the time....
> 
> and even now, after the law was strengthened, it is still only a misdemeanor crossing the border illegally...., it is NOT a felony until after deportation, they have been caught entering again.
> 
> I don't think all of them should be given mercy, the criminals, and gang members, or any number of illegal things done could be an automatic elimination of working towards citizenship here....
> 
> But I can't help but have a soft heart for the ones that came here, to the land of opportunity, because there was NONE to be had for their family back in Mexico....  I ask myself, would I do the same for my family in desperation, if I were the one being born in certain impoverished areas of Mexico, not by my choosing...or if there was no other legal way to do it???
> 
> I honestly do not know the answer to that question, on whether I would take the risk, for my family's best interest....
> 
> so, they DO NOT necessarily DESERVE to have our country as their country.... because they did break the rules and laws to do such, but as a great Nation, we can shed mercy on them....
> 
> Dreamers are a different story, they being brought here as children, broke no immigration laws....their parents did, but they did not....
Click to expand...




> But I can't help but have a soft heart for the ones that came here, to the land of opportunity, because there was NONE to be had for their family back in Mexico....


 Liberal compassion either kills people, or would like to turn this country into a shithole, that We the People would then have to deal with.  I have a better idea, you want to help them?  Pack the fuck up and go to MEXICO, live your socialist dream there, fucking bitch.


----------



## danielpalos

Avatar4321 said:


> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship


All foreign nationals in the US should have federal id.


----------



## Winston

andaronjim said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> an illegal is illegal.  you cannot change that fact.  there is nothing wrong with going door to door and doing the checkup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is that pesky Fourth Amendment.
> 
> I'm as opposed to allowing invading foreign criminals to stay in this country as you are, but never at the expense of violating the rights of American citizens to be secure against unreasonable search and seizure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it search and seizure of US citizens that have to participate in a Census?  Damn you idiots keep trying to squirrel away from the REAL issue, by trying to put yourselves in their place.. I have an idea go to fucking Mexico the shithole, illegally and try to use their 4th amendment...Dumbass...
Click to expand...


What part of 
_
 secure in their persons, houses, *papers*, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures,_

do you not understand?


----------



## Winston

andaronjim said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as an illegal immigrant.  they are illegal aliens.
> 
> Our country was formed by legal immigrants.  Not illegal aliens and I take offense each and every time one of our fked up politicians says they are like my ancestors,  No, our ancestors came into the country legally. Their narrative is all fked up!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our country was formed by immigrants.  "Legal" implies there was some type of regulation or law that those immigrants had to follow.  For the first one hundred years that was not the case.  We had free and open borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigration has been regulated for several hundred years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first direct regulation of immigration in the United States occurred in 1875, a law prohibiting the immigration of convicts and prostitutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evil is allowed to flourish when good men do nothing.  Another example of liberal thinking and why the dipshit didn't bother to open the link.
> 
> How U.S. immigration laws and rules have changed through history
> 
> Do you hear a sucking sound?
> 
> View attachment 174356
Click to expand...


What law regulated IMMIGRATION before 1875?


----------



## danielpalos

Winston said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as an illegal immigrant.  they are illegal aliens.
> 
> Our country was formed by legal immigrants.  Not illegal aliens and I take offense each and every time one of our fked up politicians says they are like my ancestors,  No, our ancestors came into the country legally. Their narrative is all fked up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our country was formed by immigrants.  "Legal" implies there was some type of regulation or law that those immigrants had to follow.  For the first one hundred years that was not the case.  We had free and open borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigration has been regulated for several hundred years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first direct regulation of immigration in the United States occurred in 1875, a law prohibiting the immigration of convicts and prostitutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evil is allowed to flourish when good men do nothing.  Another example of liberal thinking and why the dipshit didn't bother to open the link.
> 
> How U.S. immigration laws and rules have changed through history
> 
> Do you hear a sucking sound?
> 
> View attachment 174356
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What law regulated IMMIGRATION before 1875?
Click to expand...

It was a States' sovereign right until 1808.


----------



## badger2

#98 speaks pre-photography (papers evolved and complexified to include photo ID), but the "houses" part is very old (Neolithic).


----------



## Nova78

g5000 said:


> BOPSEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing bigoted in protecting your country, Nancy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't care about our country.  You are only fooling yourselves.
Click to expand...


Why don't you sponsor a few .clown..... give out your address, we can send them right over , you can claim it as a sanctuary .


----------



## ThisIsMe

g5000 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
Click to expand...

Lol, wanting to keep the border secure makes you a bigot?  Wow. Tell ya what, why don't you just  head on down south of the border and see how well you are liked down there?  Or better yet, go face to face to the family of someone who's little child was killed by an illegal, and tell them they are a bigot for not wanting illegals here.  

Think about it and stop parroting talking point from liberal talk shows. Having pride in your country doesn't make you a bigot, racists, or whatever.


----------



## Edward007

One good way to rid all illegals in America is to stop paying for free healthcare, housing, EBT cards,  then they will leave.


----------



## ThisIsMe

Edward007 said:


> One good way to rid all illegals in America is to stop paying for free healthcare, housing, EBT cards,  then they will leave.


I have a better idea, for each election cycle for major elections, if you vote democrats, you should be required to have an additional 3% held out of your pay each paycheck. If you want them here so bad, then you are going to pay for them.


----------



## ThisIsMe

ThisIsMe said:


> Edward007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One good way to rid all illegals in America is to stop paying for free healthcare, housing, EBT cards,  then they will leave.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a better idea, for each election cycle for major elections, if you vote democrats, you should be required to have an additional 3% held out of your pay each paycheck. If you want them here so bad, then you are going to pay for them.
Click to expand...

What I don't understand is, what happens when the u.s. economy falls (and it will fall eventually)  all these illegals will just go home, with all the money they have been sending home over the years, and live very well. Do you think the government's of those countries will be so eager to help us?  Do you think if we walk across the southern border looking for help, they will be there with open arms, as we seem to be? 

Not a chance, they would deport us immediately, and tell us to figure it out for ourselves. 

But, people in this country don't care, bring em  on over!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Avatar4321 said:


> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship



Agree.

Anyone who enters this country illegally should NEVER be allowed to vote.


----------



## Hellbilly

Avatar4321 said:


> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship


Make America White Again!

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## usmcstinger

The DACA Children's Parents must be deported!


----------



## Humorme

Zoom-boing said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.
> 
> Anyone who enters this country illegally should NEVER be allowed to vote.
Click to expand...


Anyone who makes an improper U Turn should never be able to drive again.


----------



## Humorme

Care4all said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason would be to give mercy...as God would expect from us... and in order for God to give his undeserved mercy to us, when we mess up, is for us to give mercy, to others who have screwed up....
> 
> Yes, they did break the law,
> 
> though if they came before the new law passed under Bush2 it was the equivalent of a driving citation or parking ticket at the time....
> 
> and even now, after the law was strengthened, it is still only a misdemeanor crossing the border illegally...., it is NOT a felony until after deportation, they have been caught entering again.
> 
> I don't think all of them should be given mercy, the criminals, and gang members, or any number of illegal things done could be an automatic elimination of working towards citizenship here....
> 
> But I can't help but have a soft heart for the ones that came here, to the land of opportunity, because there was NONE to be had for their family back in Mexico....  I ask myself, would I do the same for my family in desperation, if I were the one being born in certain impoverished areas of Mexico, not by my choosing...or if there was no other legal way to do it???
> 
> I honestly do not know the answer to that question, on whether I would take the risk, for my family's best interest....
> 
> so, they DO NOT necessarily DESERVE to have our country as their country.... because they did break the rules and laws to do such, but as a great Nation, we can shed mercy on them....
> 
> Dreamers are a different story, they being brought here as children, broke no immigration laws....their parents did, but they did not....
Click to expand...



While I share your sentiment - to a degree, I think you are urinating in the wind.  I argued for years (no matter what the anti-immigrant lobby believes) that coming into the United States without papers is a civil violation of the law and is the federal equivalent of an improper U Turn.

In any event, legally speaking, coming into the United States is not that big of a deal.  AND, what the dim wits on the far right cannot understand is that a lot of Americans* invited* the foreigners here.  The right got this idea that they and they alone have all the rights and nobody else does.

So, let's make this issue* consistent and simple*.  This entire debate is a result of the 14th Amendment which was illegally ratified in the first place.  So, suppose we simply nullify that and return back to the laws *prior *to the 14th Amendment.  Non-whites cannot qualify for citizenship and you can start sending the blacks back to Africa, get rid of the Muslims, and force all the Hispanics back south of the border.

That would be simple, consistent and the most fair solution given the right's inconsistent application of the law.


----------



## Liquid Reigns

Humorme said:


> While I share your sentiment - to a degree, I think you are urinating in the wind.  I argued for years (no matter what the anti-immigrant lobby believes) that coming into the United States without papers is a civil violation of the law and is the federal equivalent of an improper U Turn.


The reality is that Improper Entry is a criminal violation, Overstaying a visa is an Administrative Infraction which is equivalent to an improper u-turn. Improper Entry is a violation, Overstaying a visa is simply an infraction.



Humorme said:


> In any event, legally speaking, coming into the United States is not that big of a deal.  AND, what the dim wits on the far right cannot understand is that a lot of Americans* invited* the foreigners here.  The right got this idea that they and they alone have all the rights and nobody else does.


Americans did not invite foreigners here illegally. Those foreigners are nothing more then economic refugees. Economic refugees have no more right to enter this country illegally then you do in hiring them illegally. SHRUG



Humorme said:


> So, let's make this issue* consistent and simple*.  This entire debate is a result of the 14th Amendment which was illegally ratified in the first place.  So, suppose we simply nullify that and return back to the laws *prior *to the 14th Amendment.  Non-whites cannot qualify for citizenship and you can start sending the blacks back to Africa, get rid of the Muslims, and force all the Hispanics back south of the border.


Even if the 14th was illegally ratified, you have the 1866 Civil Rights Act to deal with, which is what made others born here who were previously denied being born citizens, allowing them to be born citizens. 



Humorme said:


> That would be simple, consistent and the most fair solution given the right's inconsistent application of the law.


You really don't know much about actual history or basic law. SHRUG


----------



## LTSold

Avatar4321 said:


> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship


I see where you're coming from, but I respectfully disagree. The immigrants that do come in, however, need to bring some sort of skills that would be beneficial to the economics and the immigrants should have a clean criminal record. 

My view could change on this, but I believe people who do come here illegally have a much better work ethic than 95% of America. Doesn't necessarily mean they're better people, but a good portion of America has become privileged without any reason to be, lazy, loud, and opinionated on both sides of the political spectrum without taking the time to look into things. My views on this are quite bipartisan. Just my view on the subject at the moment, but I'm pretty open.


----------



## Humorme

LTSold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> I see where you're coming from, but I respectfully disagree. The immigrants that do come in, however, need to bring some sort of skills that would be beneficial to the economics and the immigrants should have a clean criminal record.
> 
> My view could change on this, but I believe people who do come here illegally have a much better work ethic than 95% of America. Doesn't necessarily mean they're better people, but a good portion of America has become privileged without any reason to be, lazy, loud, and opinionated on both sides of the political spectrum without taking the time to look into things. My views on this are quite bipartisan. Just my view on the subject at the moment, but I'm pretty open.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty open on the subject to.  That is why I would let employers hire whomever they wanted.

Give employers significant tax breaks for hiring all American and see which works out better for America:  low paid foreigners and low taxes or higher paid Americans and less taxes.


----------



## LTSold

Humorme said:


> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> I see where you're coming from, but I respectfully disagree. The immigrants that do come in, however, need to bring some sort of skills that would be beneficial to the economics and the immigrants should have a clean criminal record.
> 
> My view could change on this, but I believe people who do come here illegally have a much better work ethic than 95% of America. Doesn't necessarily mean they're better people, but a good portion of America has become privileged without any reason to be, lazy, loud, and opinionated on both sides of the political spectrum without taking the time to look into things. My views on this are quite bipartisan. Just my view on the subject at the moment, but I'm pretty open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty open on the subject to.  That is why I would let employers hire whomever they wanted.
> 
> Give employers significant tax breaks for hiring all American and see which works out better for America:  low paid foreigners and low taxes or higher paid Americans and less taxes.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I just don't fully understand what you're saying here to be honest. Can you explain a bit further?


----------



## Humorme

LTSold said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> I see where you're coming from, but I respectfully disagree. The immigrants that do come in, however, need to bring some sort of skills that would be beneficial to the economics and the immigrants should have a clean criminal record.
> 
> My view could change on this, but I believe people who do come here illegally have a much better work ethic than 95% of America. Doesn't necessarily mean they're better people, but a good portion of America has become privileged without any reason to be, lazy, loud, and opinionated on both sides of the political spectrum without taking the time to look into things. My views on this are quite bipartisan. Just my view on the subject at the moment, but I'm pretty open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty open on the subject to.  That is why I would let employers hire whomever they wanted.
> 
> Give employers significant tax breaks for hiring all American and see which works out better for America:  low paid foreigners and low taxes or higher paid Americans and less taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just don't fully understand what you're saying here to be honest. Can you explain a bit further?
Click to expand...



Coming into the United States without papers is the federal equivalent of making an improper U Turn.  Most in the anti-immigrant lobby want to impose a felony consequence - some even advocate murdering them.

What they fail to understand is that for every person who advocates all these draconian measures like mass deportation, etc. there is another person that* invites* the foreigner in by providing them a job, renting to them, buying from them, etc.

Most of the time the people bitching about immigration *knowingly* do business with those that hire, rent to, buy from or otherwise do business with undocumented foreigners.  If we enforced the laws the way they want them to enforce them, half of America would be in prison; millions of homes would become the property of the government; millions of companies would go under and / or leave the U.S.  Sooo.

I think that an employer should be able to hire whomever in the Hell they want to hire.  The employer created the job and one of the great hallmarks of our constitutional Republic is the Right to own private property.  

The anti-immigrants scream, "_they're stealing our jobs_" but the ONLY way someone can "_steal_" a job is if it belonged to someone else in the first place.  Make no mistake: it is only in a socialist society where the government / the people own the jobs.  Most anti-immigrants are rabid socialists.  

So, with that in mind, the way to resolve the issue and make it both fair and equitable is to let the employer hire whomever they want AND* we do not force guest workers to become citizens*.  We limit the benefits and privileges of citizenship to citizens, so guest workers do not qualify for welfare, Socialist Security, etc.  

Then we create tax breaks for the employer who hires an all American staff.  Create more tax breaks for those employers that take people off welfare, unemployment, and disability.  Create an additional tax break for employers whose starting wage is at least 15 percent above the poverty level wage. 

It puts everybody on a level playing field and solves the problem.


----------



## LTSold

Humorme said:


> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> I see where you're coming from, but I respectfully disagree. The immigrants that do come in, however, need to bring some sort of skills that would be beneficial to the economics and the immigrants should have a clean criminal record.
> 
> My view could change on this, but I believe people who do come here illegally have a much better work ethic than 95% of America. Doesn't necessarily mean they're better people, but a good portion of America has become privileged without any reason to be, lazy, loud, and opinionated on both sides of the political spectrum without taking the time to look into things. My views on this are quite bipartisan. Just my view on the subject at the moment, but I'm pretty open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty open on the subject to.  That is why I would let employers hire whomever they wanted.
> 
> Give employers significant tax breaks for hiring all American and see which works out better for America:  low paid foreigners and low taxes or higher paid Americans and less taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just don't fully understand what you're saying here to be honest. Can you explain a bit further?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Coming into the United States without papers is the federal equivalent of making an improper U Turn.  Most in the anti-immigrant lobby want to impose a felony consequence - some even advocate murdering them.
> 
> What they fail to understand is that for every person who advocates all these draconian measures like mass deportation, etc. there is another person that* invites* the foreigner in by providing them a job, renting to them, buying from them, etc.
> 
> Most of the time the people bitching about immigration *knowingly* do business with those that hire, rent to, buy from or otherwise do business with undocumented foreigners.  If we enforced the laws the way they want them to enforce them, half of America would be in prison; millions of homes would become the property of the government; millions of companies would go under and / or leave the U.S.  Sooo.
> 
> I think that an employer should be able to hire whomever in the Hell they want to hire.  The employer created the job and one of the great hallmarks of our constitutional Republic is the Right to own private property.
> 
> The anti-immigrants scream, "_they're stealing our jobs_" but the ONLY way someone can "_steal_" a job is if it belonged to someone else in the first place.  Make no mistake: it is only in a socialist society where the government / the people own the jobs.  Most anti-immigrants are rabid socialists.
> 
> So, with that in mind, the way to resolve the issue and make it both fair and equitable is to let the employer hire whomever they want AND* we do not force guest workers to become citizens*.  We limit the benefits and privileges of citizenship to citizens, so guest workers do not qualify for welfare, Socialist Security, etc.
> 
> Then we create tax breaks for the employer who hires an all American staff.  Create more tax breaks for those employers that take people off welfare, unemployment, and disability.  Create an additional tax break for employers whose starting wage is at least 15 percent above the poverty level wage.
> 
> It puts everybody on a level playing field and solves the problem.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm with you for the most part. I believe the first step for us to take is the construction of the border wall in the most *relevant* places. I agree with you that businesses should be able to hire whomever they want, but if a cop pulls over an illegal immigrant without a driver's license, I don't believe it is right for that specific illegal immigrant/their household to stay in this country. That's coming from a person who respects the hell out of the suffering they go through for their families. I can't even imagine, but that doesn't take away from the reality of the law America needs to abide to. Bouncing off what you said, it will hurt companies for a time, but it will create a better foundation for Americans as a whole.

And I'm no expert. I'm looking into this quite a bit, but it appears you're more informed, especially on the economics, than I am. Anyways, cheerio!


----------



## Humorme

LTSold said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> I see where you're coming from, but I respectfully disagree. The immigrants that do come in, however, need to bring some sort of skills that would be beneficial to the economics and the immigrants should have a clean criminal record.
> 
> My view could change on this, but I believe people who do come here illegally have a much better work ethic than 95% of America. Doesn't necessarily mean they're better people, but a good portion of America has become privileged without any reason to be, lazy, loud, and opinionated on both sides of the political spectrum without taking the time to look into things. My views on this are quite bipartisan. Just my view on the subject at the moment, but I'm pretty open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty open on the subject to.  That is why I would let employers hire whomever they wanted.
> 
> Give employers significant tax breaks for hiring all American and see which works out better for America:  low paid foreigners and low taxes or higher paid Americans and less taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just don't fully understand what you're saying here to be honest. Can you explain a bit further?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Coming into the United States without papers is the federal equivalent of making an improper U Turn.  Most in the anti-immigrant lobby want to impose a felony consequence - some even advocate murdering them.
> 
> What they fail to understand is that for every person who advocates all these draconian measures like mass deportation, etc. there is another person that* invites* the foreigner in by providing them a job, renting to them, buying from them, etc.
> 
> Most of the time the people bitching about immigration *knowingly* do business with those that hire, rent to, buy from or otherwise do business with undocumented foreigners.  If we enforced the laws the way they want them to enforce them, half of America would be in prison; millions of homes would become the property of the government; millions of companies would go under and / or leave the U.S.  Sooo.
> 
> I think that an employer should be able to hire whomever in the Hell they want to hire.  The employer created the job and one of the great hallmarks of our constitutional Republic is the Right to own private property.
> 
> The anti-immigrants scream, "_they're stealing our jobs_" but the ONLY way someone can "_steal_" a job is if it belonged to someone else in the first place.  Make no mistake: it is only in a socialist society where the government / the people own the jobs.  Most anti-immigrants are rabid socialists.
> 
> So, with that in mind, the way to resolve the issue and make it both fair and equitable is to let the employer hire whomever they want AND* we do not force guest workers to become citizens*.  We limit the benefits and privileges of citizenship to citizens, so guest workers do not qualify for welfare, Socialist Security, etc.
> 
> Then we create tax breaks for the employer who hires an all American staff.  Create more tax breaks for those employers that take people off welfare, unemployment, and disability.  Create an additional tax break for employers whose starting wage is at least 15 percent above the poverty level wage.
> 
> It puts everybody on a level playing field and solves the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm with you for the most part. I believe the first step for us to take is the construction of the border wall in the most *relevant* places. I agree with you that businesses should be able to hire whomever they want, but if a cop pulls over an illegal immigrant without a driver's license, I don't believe it is right for that specific illegal immigrant/their household to stay in this country. That's coming from a person who respects the hell out of the suffering they go through for their families. I can't even imagine, but that doesn't take away from the reality of the law America needs to abide to. Bouncing off what you said, it will hurt companies for a time, but it will create a better foundation for Americans as a whole.
> 
> And I'm no expert. I'm looking into this quite a bit, but it appears you're more informed, especially on the economics, than I am. Anyways, cheerio!
Click to expand...


Well, when one considers the Constitution Free Zone and the impacts a *POLICE STATE* would have on civil liberties, I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.  Benjamin Franklin once said something against trading essential Liberty for the promise of temporary Safety.

Once you give up one, you end up with neither.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see where you're coming from, but I respectfully disagree. The immigrants that do come in, however, need to bring some sort of skills that would be beneficial to the economics and the immigrants should have a clean criminal record.
> 
> My view could change on this, but I believe people who do come here illegally have a much better work ethic than 95% of America. Doesn't necessarily mean they're better people, but a good portion of America has become privileged without any reason to be, lazy, loud, and opinionated on both sides of the political spectrum without taking the time to look into things. My views on this are quite bipartisan. Just my view on the subject at the moment, but I'm pretty open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty open on the subject to.  That is why I would let employers hire whomever they wanted.
> 
> Give employers significant tax breaks for hiring all American and see which works out better for America:  low paid foreigners and low taxes or higher paid Americans and less taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just don't fully understand what you're saying here to be honest. Can you explain a bit further?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Coming into the United States without papers is the federal equivalent of making an improper U Turn.  Most in the anti-immigrant lobby want to impose a felony consequence - some even advocate murdering them.
> 
> What they fail to understand is that for every person who advocates all these draconian measures like mass deportation, etc. there is another person that* invites* the foreigner in by providing them a job, renting to them, buying from them, etc.
> 
> Most of the time the people bitching about immigration *knowingly* do business with those that hire, rent to, buy from or otherwise do business with undocumented foreigners.  If we enforced the laws the way they want them to enforce them, half of America would be in prison; millions of homes would become the property of the government; millions of companies would go under and / or leave the U.S.  Sooo.
> 
> I think that an employer should be able to hire whomever in the Hell they want to hire.  The employer created the job and one of the great hallmarks of our constitutional Republic is the Right to own private property.
> 
> The anti-immigrants scream, "_they're stealing our jobs_" but the ONLY way someone can "_steal_" a job is if it belonged to someone else in the first place.  Make no mistake: it is only in a socialist society where the government / the people own the jobs.  Most anti-immigrants are rabid socialists.
> 
> So, with that in mind, the way to resolve the issue and make it both fair and equitable is to let the employer hire whomever they want AND* we do not force guest workers to become citizens*.  We limit the benefits and privileges of citizenship to citizens, so guest workers do not qualify for welfare, Socialist Security, etc.
> 
> Then we create tax breaks for the employer who hires an all American staff.  Create more tax breaks for those employers that take people off welfare, unemployment, and disability.  Create an additional tax break for employers whose starting wage is at least 15 percent above the poverty level wage.
> 
> It puts everybody on a level playing field and solves the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm with you for the most part. I believe the first step for us to take is the construction of the border wall in the most *relevant* places. I agree with you that businesses should be able to hire whomever they want, but if a cop pulls over an illegal immigrant without a driver's license, I don't believe it is right for that specific illegal immigrant/their household to stay in this country. That's coming from a person who respects the hell out of the suffering they go through for their families. I can't even imagine, but that doesn't take away from the reality of the law America needs to abide to. Bouncing off what you said, it will hurt companies for a time, but it will create a better foundation for Americans as a whole.
> 
> And I'm no expert. I'm looking into this quite a bit, but it appears you're more informed, especially on the economics, than I am. Anyways, cheerio!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when one considers the Constitution Free Zone and the impacts a *POLICE STATE* would have on civil liberties, I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.  Benjamin Franklin once said something against trading essential Liberty for the promise of temporary Safety.
> 
> Once you give up one, you end up with neither.
Click to expand...


*I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.*

Because it creates a police state and destroys the Constitution? LOL!
Something here is nutty.......and it's not a wall.


----------



## LTSold

Humorme said:


> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see where you're coming from, but I respectfully disagree. The immigrants that do come in, however, need to bring some sort of skills that would be beneficial to the economics and the immigrants should have a clean criminal record.
> 
> My view could change on this, but I believe people who do come here illegally have a much better work ethic than 95% of America. Doesn't necessarily mean they're better people, but a good portion of America has become privileged without any reason to be, lazy, loud, and opinionated on both sides of the political spectrum without taking the time to look into things. My views on this are quite bipartisan. Just my view on the subject at the moment, but I'm pretty open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty open on the subject to.  That is why I would let employers hire whomever they wanted.
> 
> Give employers significant tax breaks for hiring all American and see which works out better for America:  low paid foreigners and low taxes or higher paid Americans and less taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just don't fully understand what you're saying here to be honest. Can you explain a bit further?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Coming into the United States without papers is the federal equivalent of making an improper U Turn.  Most in the anti-immigrant lobby want to impose a felony consequence - some even advocate murdering them.
> 
> What they fail to understand is that for every person who advocates all these draconian measures like mass deportation, etc. there is another person that* invites* the foreigner in by providing them a job, renting to them, buying from them, etc.
> 
> Most of the time the people bitching about immigration *knowingly* do business with those that hire, rent to, buy from or otherwise do business with undocumented foreigners.  If we enforced the laws the way they want them to enforce them, half of America would be in prison; millions of homes would become the property of the government; millions of companies would go under and / or leave the U.S.  Sooo.
> 
> I think that an employer should be able to hire whomever in the Hell they want to hire.  The employer created the job and one of the great hallmarks of our constitutional Republic is the Right to own private property.
> 
> The anti-immigrants scream, "_they're stealing our jobs_" but the ONLY way someone can "_steal_" a job is if it belonged to someone else in the first place.  Make no mistake: it is only in a socialist society where the government / the people own the jobs.  Most anti-immigrants are rabid socialists.
> 
> So, with that in mind, the way to resolve the issue and make it both fair and equitable is to let the employer hire whomever they want AND* we do not force guest workers to become citizens*.  We limit the benefits and privileges of citizenship to citizens, so guest workers do not qualify for welfare, Socialist Security, etc.
> 
> Then we create tax breaks for the employer who hires an all American staff.  Create more tax breaks for those employers that take people off welfare, unemployment, and disability.  Create an additional tax break for employers whose starting wage is at least 15 percent above the poverty level wage.
> 
> It puts everybody on a level playing field and solves the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm with you for the most part. I believe the first step for us to take is the construction of the border wall in the most *relevant* places. I agree with you that businesses should be able to hire whomever they want, but if a cop pulls over an illegal immigrant without a driver's license, I don't believe it is right for that specific illegal immigrant/their household to stay in this country. That's coming from a person who respects the hell out of the suffering they go through for their families. I can't even imagine, but that doesn't take away from the reality of the law America needs to abide to. Bouncing off what you said, it will hurt companies for a time, but it will create a better foundation for Americans as a whole.
> 
> And I'm no expert. I'm looking into this quite a bit, but it appears you're more informed, especially on the economics, than I am. Anyways, cheerio!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when one considers the Constitution Free Zone and the impacts a *POLICE STATE* would have on civil liberties, I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.  Benjamin Franklin once said something against trading essential Liberty for the promise of temporary Safety.
> 
> Once you give up one, you end up with neither.
Click to expand...


Okay, so if I'm not mistaken, there are 2 part to what you're staying here. You're basically saying if an illegal alien is pulled over without a driver's license, that undocumented immigrant should not be contained and deported because of the fact it impacts a police state. To be clear, I'm saying in the context of an undocumented immigrant being pulled over for a legitimate reason, not just profiling the individual.

And does it just appear that this is relevant to your opposite of the wall or did you mean to write it that way?


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty open on the subject to.  That is why I would let employers hire whomever they wanted.
> 
> Give employers significant tax breaks for hiring all American and see which works out better for America:  low paid foreigners and low taxes or higher paid Americans and less taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just don't fully understand what you're saying here to be honest. Can you explain a bit further?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Coming into the United States without papers is the federal equivalent of making an improper U Turn.  Most in the anti-immigrant lobby want to impose a felony consequence - some even advocate murdering them.
> 
> What they fail to understand is that for every person who advocates all these draconian measures like mass deportation, etc. there is another person that* invites* the foreigner in by providing them a job, renting to them, buying from them, etc.
> 
> Most of the time the people bitching about immigration *knowingly* do business with those that hire, rent to, buy from or otherwise do business with undocumented foreigners.  If we enforced the laws the way they want them to enforce them, half of America would be in prison; millions of homes would become the property of the government; millions of companies would go under and / or leave the U.S.  Sooo.
> 
> I think that an employer should be able to hire whomever in the Hell they want to hire.  The employer created the job and one of the great hallmarks of our constitutional Republic is the Right to own private property.
> 
> The anti-immigrants scream, "_they're stealing our jobs_" but the ONLY way someone can "_steal_" a job is if it belonged to someone else in the first place.  Make no mistake: it is only in a socialist society where the government / the people own the jobs.  Most anti-immigrants are rabid socialists.
> 
> So, with that in mind, the way to resolve the issue and make it both fair and equitable is to let the employer hire whomever they want AND* we do not force guest workers to become citizens*.  We limit the benefits and privileges of citizenship to citizens, so guest workers do not qualify for welfare, Socialist Security, etc.
> 
> Then we create tax breaks for the employer who hires an all American staff.  Create more tax breaks for those employers that take people off welfare, unemployment, and disability.  Create an additional tax break for employers whose starting wage is at least 15 percent above the poverty level wage.
> 
> It puts everybody on a level playing field and solves the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm with you for the most part. I believe the first step for us to take is the construction of the border wall in the most *relevant* places. I agree with you that businesses should be able to hire whomever they want, but if a cop pulls over an illegal immigrant without a driver's license, I don't believe it is right for that specific illegal immigrant/their household to stay in this country. That's coming from a person who respects the hell out of the suffering they go through for their families. I can't even imagine, but that doesn't take away from the reality of the law America needs to abide to. Bouncing off what you said, it will hurt companies for a time, but it will create a better foundation for Americans as a whole.
> 
> And I'm no expert. I'm looking into this quite a bit, but it appears you're more informed, especially on the economics, than I am. Anyways, cheerio!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when one considers the Constitution Free Zone and the impacts a *POLICE STATE* would have on civil liberties, I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.  Benjamin Franklin once said something against trading essential Liberty for the promise of temporary Safety.
> 
> Once you give up one, you end up with neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.*
> 
> Because it creates a police state and destroys the Constitution? LOL!
> Something here is nutty.......and it's not a wall.
Click to expand...


You look like your avatar.  That is plenty nutty enough.

Erecting the ultimate *POLICE STATE* via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there is a belief you can only sell to fools.  When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute that is the federal equivalent of an improper U Turn.

When it's all said and done, come back and see me.  BTW,  Trump just agreed to the proposal I made here over a year ago when the anti-immigrants were fighting against Sanctuary Cities.  I'm sure he'll claim it as his own and those of your ilk will never give credit where credit is due, but you heard it here first.


----------



## Humorme

LTSold said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty open on the subject to.  That is why I would let employers hire whomever they wanted.
> 
> Give employers significant tax breaks for hiring all American and see which works out better for America:  low paid foreigners and low taxes or higher paid Americans and less taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just don't fully understand what you're saying here to be honest. Can you explain a bit further?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Coming into the United States without papers is the federal equivalent of making an improper U Turn.  Most in the anti-immigrant lobby want to impose a felony consequence - some even advocate murdering them.
> 
> What they fail to understand is that for every person who advocates all these draconian measures like mass deportation, etc. there is another person that* invites* the foreigner in by providing them a job, renting to them, buying from them, etc.
> 
> Most of the time the people bitching about immigration *knowingly* do business with those that hire, rent to, buy from or otherwise do business with undocumented foreigners.  If we enforced the laws the way they want them to enforce them, half of America would be in prison; millions of homes would become the property of the government; millions of companies would go under and / or leave the U.S.  Sooo.
> 
> I think that an employer should be able to hire whomever in the Hell they want to hire.  The employer created the job and one of the great hallmarks of our constitutional Republic is the Right to own private property.
> 
> The anti-immigrants scream, "_they're stealing our jobs_" but the ONLY way someone can "_steal_" a job is if it belonged to someone else in the first place.  Make no mistake: it is only in a socialist society where the government / the people own the jobs.  Most anti-immigrants are rabid socialists.
> 
> So, with that in mind, the way to resolve the issue and make it both fair and equitable is to let the employer hire whomever they want AND* we do not force guest workers to become citizens*.  We limit the benefits and privileges of citizenship to citizens, so guest workers do not qualify for welfare, Socialist Security, etc.
> 
> Then we create tax breaks for the employer who hires an all American staff.  Create more tax breaks for those employers that take people off welfare, unemployment, and disability.  Create an additional tax break for employers whose starting wage is at least 15 percent above the poverty level wage.
> 
> It puts everybody on a level playing field and solves the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm with you for the most part. I believe the first step for us to take is the construction of the border wall in the most *relevant* places. I agree with you that businesses should be able to hire whomever they want, but if a cop pulls over an illegal immigrant without a driver's license, I don't believe it is right for that specific illegal immigrant/their household to stay in this country. That's coming from a person who respects the hell out of the suffering they go through for their families. I can't even imagine, but that doesn't take away from the reality of the law America needs to abide to. Bouncing off what you said, it will hurt companies for a time, but it will create a better foundation for Americans as a whole.
> 
> And I'm no expert. I'm looking into this quite a bit, but it appears you're more informed, especially on the economics, than I am. Anyways, cheerio!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when one considers the Constitution Free Zone and the impacts a *POLICE STATE* would have on civil liberties, I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.  Benjamin Franklin once said something against trading essential Liberty for the promise of temporary Safety.
> 
> Once you give up one, you end up with neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so if I'm not mistaken, there are 2 part to what you're staying here. You're basically saying if an illegal alien is pulled over without a driver's license, that undocumented immigrant should not be contained and deported because of the fact it impacts a police state. To be clear, I'm saying in the context of an undocumented immigrant being pulled over for a legitimate reason, not just profiling the individual.
> 
> And does it just appear that this is relevant to your opposite of the wall or did you mean to write it that way?
Click to expand...


I never said anything close to that.  When an undocumented foreigner is pulled over, they are not an _illegal alien_ as our system of jurisprudence says a person is presumed innocent *not* presumed guilty.

Anyway, someone gets pulled over and IF there is a reason to *suspect* they are in this country without authorization, they go through a process  (aka DUE PROCESS), eventually being brought before the executive branch of government and an immigration judge decides their fate.

Personally, I find it to be ridiculous.  We don't tell people to prove they are from Georgia when they are passing through.  It takes *probable cause *to roust someone. Let people could just come and go, but if they want to become a *citizen*, that is a totally different issue.

If they want to come here and work, issue a Guest Worker ID with a tax number and move forward.

The nutty wall around the U.S. is a bad idea.  In order for it to exist, we have a *Constitutional Free Zone* so that if you are within a hundred miles of the border, the Constitution does not apply. Well over half of all Americans live within that Zone.  So, they have basically trashed the Constitution within that area.

Secondly, the anti-immigrant lobby contends that this is a "_criminal"_ issue.  It is not, but there is no point in arguing against idiots. But, once you put up a wall and then hire ninja clad federal mercenaries carrying machine guns to enforce what they are calling a "_criminal_" law, that same precedent will follow us in every facet of life.  Imagine having drones flying over your head at home and seeing machine gun toting federal mercenaries on every block.  It's *not *fantasy.   The powers that be have people asking for it already - albeit on an incremental basis.


----------



## LTSold

Humorme said:


> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just don't fully understand what you're saying here to be honest. Can you explain a bit further?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming into the United States without papers is the federal equivalent of making an improper U Turn.  Most in the anti-immigrant lobby want to impose a felony consequence - some even advocate murdering them.
> 
> What they fail to understand is that for every person who advocates all these draconian measures like mass deportation, etc. there is another person that* invites* the foreigner in by providing them a job, renting to them, buying from them, etc.
> 
> Most of the time the people bitching about immigration *knowingly* do business with those that hire, rent to, buy from or otherwise do business with undocumented foreigners.  If we enforced the laws the way they want them to enforce them, half of America would be in prison; millions of homes would become the property of the government; millions of companies would go under and / or leave the U.S.  Sooo.
> 
> I think that an employer should be able to hire whomever in the Hell they want to hire.  The employer created the job and one of the great hallmarks of our constitutional Republic is the Right to own private property.
> 
> The anti-immigrants scream, "_they're stealing our jobs_" but the ONLY way someone can "_steal_" a job is if it belonged to someone else in the first place.  Make no mistake: it is only in a socialist society where the government / the people own the jobs.  Most anti-immigrants are rabid socialists.
> 
> So, with that in mind, the way to resolve the issue and make it both fair and equitable is to let the employer hire whomever they want AND* we do not force guest workers to become citizens*.  We limit the benefits and privileges of citizenship to citizens, so guest workers do not qualify for welfare, Socialist Security, etc.
> 
> Then we create tax breaks for the employer who hires an all American staff.  Create more tax breaks for those employers that take people off welfare, unemployment, and disability.  Create an additional tax break for employers whose starting wage is at least 15 percent above the poverty level wage.
> 
> It puts everybody on a level playing field and solves the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm with you for the most part. I believe the first step for us to take is the construction of the border wall in the most *relevant* places. I agree with you that businesses should be able to hire whomever they want, but if a cop pulls over an illegal immigrant without a driver's license, I don't believe it is right for that specific illegal immigrant/their household to stay in this country. That's coming from a person who respects the hell out of the suffering they go through for their families. I can't even imagine, but that doesn't take away from the reality of the law America needs to abide to. Bouncing off what you said, it will hurt companies for a time, but it will create a better foundation for Americans as a whole.
> 
> And I'm no expert. I'm looking into this quite a bit, but it appears you're more informed, especially on the economics, than I am. Anyways, cheerio!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when one considers the Constitution Free Zone and the impacts a *POLICE STATE* would have on civil liberties, I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.  Benjamin Franklin once said something against trading essential Liberty for the promise of temporary Safety.
> 
> Once you give up one, you end up with neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so if I'm not mistaken, there are 2 part to what you're staying here. You're basically saying if an illegal alien is pulled over without a driver's license, that undocumented immigrant should not be contained and deported because of the fact it impacts a police state. To be clear, I'm saying in the context of an undocumented immigrant being pulled over for a legitimate reason, not just profiling the individual.
> 
> And does it just appear that this is relevant to your opposite of the wall or did you mean to write it that way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said anything close to that.  When an undocumented foreigner is pulled over, they are not an _illegal alien_ as our system of jurisprudence says a person is presumed innocent *not* presumed guilty.
> 
> Anyway, someone gets pulled over and IF there is a reason to *suspect* they are in this country without authorization, they go through a process  (aka DUE PROCESS), eventually being brought before the executive branch of government and an immigration judge decides their fate.
> 
> Personally, I find it to be ridiculous.  We don't tell people to prove they are from Georgia when they are passing through.  It takes *probable cause *to roust someone. Let people could just come and go, but if they want to become a *citizen*, that is a totally different issue.
> 
> If they want to come here and work, issue a Guest Worker ID with a tax number and move forward.
> 
> The nutty wall around the U.S. is a bad idea.  In order for it to exist, we have a *Constitutional Free Zone* so that if you are within a hundred miles of the border, the Constitution does not apply. Well over half of all Americans live within that Zone.  So, they have basically trashed the Constitution within that area.
> 
> Secondly, the anti-immigrant lobby contends that this is a "_criminal"_ issue.  It is not, but there is no point in arguing against idiots. But, once you put up a wall and then hire ninja clad federal mercenaries carrying machine guns to enforce what they are calling a "_criminal_" law, that same precedent will follow us in every facet of life.  Imagine having drones flying over your head at home and seeing machine gun toting federal mercenaries on every block.  It's *not *fantasy.   The powers that be have people asking for it already - albeit on an incremental basis.
Click to expand...


So you're saying America should be okay with undocumented immigrants sneaking in, without going through the proper procedures to become a legal citizen, which is technically just as illegal as anything else. One problem that I have with what you're saying about undocumented immigrants getting pulled over is the fact that only 12 states issue drivers licenses to undocumented immigrants. That's 2 illegal offenses right there and I agree with you that the media on the right totally exaggerates the problem with undocumented immigrant crime.


----------



## longknife

Avatar4321 said:


> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just don't fully understand what you're saying here to be honest. Can you explain a bit further?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming into the United States without papers is the federal equivalent of making an improper U Turn.  Most in the anti-immigrant lobby want to impose a felony consequence - some even advocate murdering them.
> 
> What they fail to understand is that for every person who advocates all these draconian measures like mass deportation, etc. there is another person that* invites* the foreigner in by providing them a job, renting to them, buying from them, etc.
> 
> Most of the time the people bitching about immigration *knowingly* do business with those that hire, rent to, buy from or otherwise do business with undocumented foreigners.  If we enforced the laws the way they want them to enforce them, half of America would be in prison; millions of homes would become the property of the government; millions of companies would go under and / or leave the U.S.  Sooo.
> 
> I think that an employer should be able to hire whomever in the Hell they want to hire.  The employer created the job and one of the great hallmarks of our constitutional Republic is the Right to own private property.
> 
> The anti-immigrants scream, "_they're stealing our jobs_" but the ONLY way someone can "_steal_" a job is if it belonged to someone else in the first place.  Make no mistake: it is only in a socialist society where the government / the people own the jobs.  Most anti-immigrants are rabid socialists.
> 
> So, with that in mind, the way to resolve the issue and make it both fair and equitable is to let the employer hire whomever they want AND* we do not force guest workers to become citizens*.  We limit the benefits and privileges of citizenship to citizens, so guest workers do not qualify for welfare, Socialist Security, etc.
> 
> Then we create tax breaks for the employer who hires an all American staff.  Create more tax breaks for those employers that take people off welfare, unemployment, and disability.  Create an additional tax break for employers whose starting wage is at least 15 percent above the poverty level wage.
> 
> It puts everybody on a level playing field and solves the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm with you for the most part. I believe the first step for us to take is the construction of the border wall in the most *relevant* places. I agree with you that businesses should be able to hire whomever they want, but if a cop pulls over an illegal immigrant without a driver's license, I don't believe it is right for that specific illegal immigrant/their household to stay in this country. That's coming from a person who respects the hell out of the suffering they go through for their families. I can't even imagine, but that doesn't take away from the reality of the law America needs to abide to. Bouncing off what you said, it will hurt companies for a time, but it will create a better foundation for Americans as a whole.
> 
> And I'm no expert. I'm looking into this quite a bit, but it appears you're more informed, especially on the economics, than I am. Anyways, cheerio!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when one considers the Constitution Free Zone and the impacts a *POLICE STATE* would have on civil liberties, I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.  Benjamin Franklin once said something against trading essential Liberty for the promise of temporary Safety.
> 
> Once you give up one, you end up with neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.*
> 
> Because it creates a police state and destroys the Constitution? LOL!
> Something here is nutty.......and it's not a wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look like your avatar.  That is plenty nutty enough.
> 
> Erecting the ultimate *POLICE STATE* via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there is a belief you can only sell to fools.  When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute that is the federal equivalent of an improper U Turn.
> 
> When it's all said and done, come back and see me.  BTW,  Trump just agreed to the proposal I made here over a year ago when the anti-immigrants were fighting against Sanctuary Cities.  I'm sure he'll claim it as his own and those of your ilk will never give credit where credit is due, but you heard it here first.
Click to expand...


*Erecting the ultimate POLICE STATE via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there.....
*
Dude! Just say no.
*
When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute 
*
I agree, the entire family should leave. Together.


----------



## LTSold

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming into the United States without papers is the federal equivalent of making an improper U Turn.  Most in the anti-immigrant lobby want to impose a felony consequence - some even advocate murdering them.
> 
> What they fail to understand is that for every person who advocates all these draconian measures like mass deportation, etc. there is another person that* invites* the foreigner in by providing them a job, renting to them, buying from them, etc.
> 
> Most of the time the people bitching about immigration *knowingly* do business with those that hire, rent to, buy from or otherwise do business with undocumented foreigners.  If we enforced the laws the way they want them to enforce them, half of America would be in prison; millions of homes would become the property of the government; millions of companies would go under and / or leave the U.S.  Sooo.
> 
> I think that an employer should be able to hire whomever in the Hell they want to hire.  The employer created the job and one of the great hallmarks of our constitutional Republic is the Right to own private property.
> 
> The anti-immigrants scream, "_they're stealing our jobs_" but the ONLY way someone can "_steal_" a job is if it belonged to someone else in the first place.  Make no mistake: it is only in a socialist society where the government / the people own the jobs.  Most anti-immigrants are rabid socialists.
> 
> So, with that in mind, the way to resolve the issue and make it both fair and equitable is to let the employer hire whomever they want AND* we do not force guest workers to become citizens*.  We limit the benefits and privileges of citizenship to citizens, so guest workers do not qualify for welfare, Socialist Security, etc.
> 
> Then we create tax breaks for the employer who hires an all American staff.  Create more tax breaks for those employers that take people off welfare, unemployment, and disability.  Create an additional tax break for employers whose starting wage is at least 15 percent above the poverty level wage.
> 
> It puts everybody on a level playing field and solves the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm with you for the most part. I believe the first step for us to take is the construction of the border wall in the most *relevant* places. I agree with you that businesses should be able to hire whomever they want, but if a cop pulls over an illegal immigrant without a driver's license, I don't believe it is right for that specific illegal immigrant/their household to stay in this country. That's coming from a person who respects the hell out of the suffering they go through for their families. I can't even imagine, but that doesn't take away from the reality of the law America needs to abide to. Bouncing off what you said, it will hurt companies for a time, but it will create a better foundation for Americans as a whole.
> 
> And I'm no expert. I'm looking into this quite a bit, but it appears you're more informed, especially on the economics, than I am. Anyways, cheerio!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when one considers the Constitution Free Zone and the impacts a *POLICE STATE* would have on civil liberties, I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.  Benjamin Franklin once said something against trading essential Liberty for the promise of temporary Safety.
> 
> Once you give up one, you end up with neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.*
> 
> Because it creates a police state and destroys the Constitution? LOL!
> Something here is nutty.......and it's not a wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look like your avatar.  That is plenty nutty enough.
> 
> Erecting the ultimate *POLICE STATE* via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there is a belief you can only sell to fools.  When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute that is the federal equivalent of an improper U Turn.
> 
> When it's all said and done, come back and see me.  BTW,  Trump just agreed to the proposal I made here over a year ago when the anti-immigrants were fighting against Sanctuary Cities.  I'm sure he'll claim it as his own and those of your ilk will never give credit where credit is due, but you heard it here first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Erecting the ultimate POLICE STATE via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there.....
> *
> Dude! Just say no.
> *
> When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute
> *
> I agree, the entire family should leave. Together.
Click to expand...


Lol you both are toxic.


----------



## Liquid Reigns

Humorme said:


> You look like your avatar.  That is plenty nutty enough.
> 
> Erecting the ultimate *POLICE STATE* via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there is a belief you can only sell to fools.  When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute that is the federal equivalent of an improper U Turn.
> 
> When it's all said and done, come back and see me.  BTW,  Trump just agreed to the proposal I made here over a year ago when the anti-immigrants were fighting against Sanctuary Cities.  I'm sure he'll claim it as his own and those of your ilk will never give credit where credit is due, but you heard it here first.


The CFZ has been around since the early 1950's, longer then you have been alive. So please explain to us how it has effected your life as a citizen? SMFH

According to you, you were born into a police state via the CFZ. 

SCOTUS will not hear any case about families being separated due to illegal immigration, if they would it would have happened already since deportation of illegals has been happening for decades already.

Improper entry is a Federal Class B Misdemeanor (Financial penalty and minimum of 6 months in jail), an illegal U-turn is but a simple infraction of the Vehicle Code that has nothing more then a financial penalty to resolve. Basic law shows the difference between a criminal violation (improper entry) verse a simple infraction of the vehicle code.


----------



## Liquid Reigns

Humorme said:


> I never said anything close to that.  When an undocumented foreigner is pulled over, they are not an _illegal alien_ as our system of jurisprudence says a person is presumed innocent *not* presumed guilty.
> 
> Anyway, someone gets pulled over and IF there is a reason to *suspect* they are in this country without authorization, they go through a process  (aka DUE PROCESS), eventually being brought before the executive branch of government and an immigration judge decides their fate.


Again, I ask you to explain Expedited Removal, where in there is no due process, they do not see a lawyer nor an Immigration Judge. SHRUG



Humorme said:


> Personally, I find it to be ridiculous.  We don't tell people to prove they are from Georgia when they are passing through.  It takes *probable cause *to roust someone. Let people could just come and go, but if they want to become a *citizen*, that is a totally different issue.


 If that person is requesting state help, then yes they are asked to prove they live in Georgia, otherwise the person traveling in Georgia has a DL from their state in which they live, or the plates on their car have where they are from in most cases unless the vehicle is rented.



Humorme said:


> If they want to come here and work, issue a Guest Worker ID with a tax number and move forward.


How many more visas do we need? Whats wrong with the non-immigrant work visas we already have? Why should they be allowed to simply come here to work because they want to? Do we not have the right to allow entry to whom we want?



Humorme said:


> The nutty wall around the U.S. is a bad idea.  In order for it to exist, we have a *Constitutional Free Zone* so that if you are within a hundred miles of the border, the Constitution does not apply. Well over half of all Americans live within that Zone.  So, they have basically trashed the Constitution within that area.


There is no wall around the US. The 2006 Secure Fence Act still owes us over 100 miles of fence along the southern border. The CFZ has been around since the early 1950's, prior to you being born, how has it effected you as a citizen?



Humorme said:


> Secondly, the anti-immigrant lobby contends that this is a "_criminal"_ issue.  It is not, but there is no point in arguing against idiots. But, once you put up a wall and then hire ninja clad federal mercenaries carrying machine guns to enforce what they are calling a "_criminal_" law, that same precedent will follow us in every facet of life.  Imagine having drones flying over your head at home and seeing machine gun toting federal mercenaries on every block.  It's *not *fantasy.   The powers that be have people asking for it already - albeit on an incremental basis.


Improper Entry is a criminal issue, it is a class B misdemeanor for the first offense, the second offense becomes a class E felony. The rest of your hyperbole is nothing but your fantasy. SMFH


----------



## longknife




----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming into the United States without papers is the federal equivalent of making an improper U Turn.  Most in the anti-immigrant lobby want to impose a felony consequence - some even advocate murdering them.
> 
> What they fail to understand is that for every person who advocates all these draconian measures like mass deportation, etc. there is another person that* invites* the foreigner in by providing them a job, renting to them, buying from them, etc.
> 
> Most of the time the people bitching about immigration *knowingly* do business with those that hire, rent to, buy from or otherwise do business with undocumented foreigners.  If we enforced the laws the way they want them to enforce them, half of America would be in prison; millions of homes would become the property of the government; millions of companies would go under and / or leave the U.S.  Sooo.
> 
> I think that an employer should be able to hire whomever in the Hell they want to hire.  The employer created the job and one of the great hallmarks of our constitutional Republic is the Right to own private property.
> 
> The anti-immigrants scream, "_they're stealing our jobs_" but the ONLY way someone can "_steal_" a job is if it belonged to someone else in the first place.  Make no mistake: it is only in a socialist society where the government / the people own the jobs.  Most anti-immigrants are rabid socialists.
> 
> So, with that in mind, the way to resolve the issue and make it both fair and equitable is to let the employer hire whomever they want AND* we do not force guest workers to become citizens*.  We limit the benefits and privileges of citizenship to citizens, so guest workers do not qualify for welfare, Socialist Security, etc.
> 
> Then we create tax breaks for the employer who hires an all American staff.  Create more tax breaks for those employers that take people off welfare, unemployment, and disability.  Create an additional tax break for employers whose starting wage is at least 15 percent above the poverty level wage.
> 
> It puts everybody on a level playing field and solves the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm with you for the most part. I believe the first step for us to take is the construction of the border wall in the most *relevant* places. I agree with you that businesses should be able to hire whomever they want, but if a cop pulls over an illegal immigrant without a driver's license, I don't believe it is right for that specific illegal immigrant/their household to stay in this country. That's coming from a person who respects the hell out of the suffering they go through for their families. I can't even imagine, but that doesn't take away from the reality of the law America needs to abide to. Bouncing off what you said, it will hurt companies for a time, but it will create a better foundation for Americans as a whole.
> 
> And I'm no expert. I'm looking into this quite a bit, but it appears you're more informed, especially on the economics, than I am. Anyways, cheerio!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when one considers the Constitution Free Zone and the impacts a *POLICE STATE* would have on civil liberties, I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.  Benjamin Franklin once said something against trading essential Liberty for the promise of temporary Safety.
> 
> Once you give up one, you end up with neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.*
> 
> Because it creates a police state and destroys the Constitution? LOL!
> Something here is nutty.......and it's not a wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look like your avatar.  That is plenty nutty enough.
> 
> Erecting the ultimate *POLICE STATE* via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there is a belief you can only sell to fools.  When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute that is the federal equivalent of an improper U Turn.
> 
> When it's all said and done, come back and see me.  BTW,  Trump just agreed to the proposal I made here over a year ago when the anti-immigrants were fighting against Sanctuary Cities.  I'm sure he'll claim it as his own and those of your ilk will never give credit where credit is due, but you heard it here first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Erecting the ultimate POLICE STATE via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there.....
> *
> Dude! Just say no.
> *
> When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute
> *
> I agree, the entire family should leave. Together.
Click to expand...


You cannot force American citizens out of their own country and you cannot penalize immigrants so that they are not allowed to be with their families.

Regardless of which side you stand on, the United States Supreme Court will, at some point, say that what you want (presuming you get it in the first place) is cruel and unusual punishment as per the 8th Amendment.


----------



## Humorme

LTSold said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm with you for the most part. I believe the first step for us to take is the construction of the border wall in the most *relevant* places. I agree with you that businesses should be able to hire whomever they want, but if a cop pulls over an illegal immigrant without a driver's license, I don't believe it is right for that specific illegal immigrant/their household to stay in this country. That's coming from a person who respects the hell out of the suffering they go through for their families. I can't even imagine, but that doesn't take away from the reality of the law America needs to abide to. Bouncing off what you said, it will hurt companies for a time, but it will create a better foundation for Americans as a whole.
> 
> And I'm no expert. I'm looking into this quite a bit, but it appears you're more informed, especially on the economics, than I am. Anyways, cheerio!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when one considers the Constitution Free Zone and the impacts a *POLICE STATE* would have on civil liberties, I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.  Benjamin Franklin once said something against trading essential Liberty for the promise of temporary Safety.
> 
> Once you give up one, you end up with neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.*
> 
> Because it creates a police state and destroys the Constitution? LOL!
> Something here is nutty.......and it's not a wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look like your avatar.  That is plenty nutty enough.
> 
> Erecting the ultimate *POLICE STATE* via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there is a belief you can only sell to fools.  When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute that is the federal equivalent of an improper U Turn.
> 
> When it's all said and done, come back and see me.  BTW,  Trump just agreed to the proposal I made here over a year ago when the anti-immigrants were fighting against Sanctuary Cities.  I'm sure he'll claim it as his own and those of your ilk will never give credit where credit is due, but you heard it here first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Erecting the ultimate POLICE STATE via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there.....
> *
> Dude! Just say no.
> *
> When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute
> *
> I agree, the entire family should leave. Together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol you both are toxic.
Click to expand...


When you cannot get people to discuss things rationally (and one look at that guy's avatar says it all) then you have to be nasty because they are so insecure  they cannot afford to be civil.


----------



## Liquid Reigns

Humorme said:


> You cannot force American citizens out of their own country and you cannot penalize immigrants so that they are not allowed to be with their families.
> 
> Regardless of which side you stand on, the United States Supreme Court will, at some point, say that what you want (presuming you get it in the first place) is cruel and unusual punishment as per the 8th Amendment.


Citizens aren't being forced out of the country, illegals are. If they have children here those children are not being forced out, their parents are choosing to take them with them. People move all the time from one country to another, this is no different. SCOTUS will not touch what you claim, your claim is hyperbole based on inanity, the cause would have come up over the years, and yet it has not and will not.


----------



## Liquid Reigns

Humorme said:


> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when one considers the Constitution Free Zone and the impacts a *POLICE STATE* would have on civil liberties, I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.  Benjamin Franklin once said something against trading essential Liberty for the promise of temporary Safety.
> 
> Once you give up one, you end up with neither.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.*
> 
> Because it creates a police state and destroys the Constitution? LOL!
> Something here is nutty.......and it's not a wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look like your avatar.  That is plenty nutty enough.
> 
> Erecting the ultimate *POLICE STATE* via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there is a belief you can only sell to fools.  When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute that is the federal equivalent of an improper U Turn.
> 
> When it's all said and done, come back and see me.  BTW,  Trump just agreed to the proposal I made here over a year ago when the anti-immigrants were fighting against Sanctuary Cities.  I'm sure he'll claim it as his own and those of your ilk will never give credit where credit is due, but you heard it here first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Erecting the ultimate POLICE STATE via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there.....
> *
> Dude! Just say no.
> *
> When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute
> *
> I agree, the entire family should leave. Together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol you both are toxic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you cannot get people to discuss things rationally (and one look at that guy's avatar says it all) then you have to be nasty because they are so insecure  they cannot afford to be civil.
Click to expand...

There is nothing rational in your arguments or your claims, you spout hyperbole and ignorance of the law and then try to play the "I have experience" claim by claiming to have 6 years in immigration law, of which you have no legal training nor legal education credentials. When you are confronted you whine and cry fowl, when you are shown to be completely wrong you get nasty and insult instead of having a rational discussion and accepting your fallacious claims for what they are. SMFH


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTSold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm with you for the most part. I believe the first step for us to take is the construction of the border wall in the most *relevant* places. I agree with you that businesses should be able to hire whomever they want, but if a cop pulls over an illegal immigrant without a driver's license, I don't believe it is right for that specific illegal immigrant/their household to stay in this country. That's coming from a person who respects the hell out of the suffering they go through for their families. I can't even imagine, but that doesn't take away from the reality of the law America needs to abide to. Bouncing off what you said, it will hurt companies for a time, but it will create a better foundation for Americans as a whole.
> 
> And I'm no expert. I'm looking into this quite a bit, but it appears you're more informed, especially on the economics, than I am. Anyways, cheerio!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when one considers the Constitution Free Zone and the impacts a *POLICE STATE* would have on civil liberties, I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.  Benjamin Franklin once said something against trading essential Liberty for the promise of temporary Safety.
> 
> Once you give up one, you end up with neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.*
> 
> Because it creates a police state and destroys the Constitution? LOL!
> Something here is nutty.......and it's not a wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look like your avatar.  That is plenty nutty enough.
> 
> Erecting the ultimate *POLICE STATE* via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there is a belief you can only sell to fools.  When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute that is the federal equivalent of an improper U Turn.
> 
> When it's all said and done, come back and see me.  BTW,  Trump just agreed to the proposal I made here over a year ago when the anti-immigrants were fighting against Sanctuary Cities.  I'm sure he'll claim it as his own and those of your ilk will never give credit where credit is due, but you heard it here first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Erecting the ultimate POLICE STATE via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there.....
> *
> Dude! Just say no.
> *
> When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute
> *
> I agree, the entire family should leave. Together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot force American citizens out of their own country and you cannot penalize immigrants so that they are not allowed to be with their families.
> 
> Regardless of which side you stand on, the United States Supreme Court will, at some point, say that what you want (presuming you get it in the first place) is cruel and unusual punishment as per the 8th Amendment.
Click to expand...

*
You cannot force American citizens out of their own country
*
Well, if we deport the illegals....and you want the families to remain united.....

* and you cannot penalize immigrants so that they are not allowed to be with their families.
*
Sure you can.

*the United States Supreme Court will, at some point, say that what you want (presuming you get it in the first place) is cruel and unusual punishment 
*
I suppose separating any criminal from their family is cruel.


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when one considers the Constitution Free Zone and the impacts a *POLICE STATE* would have on civil liberties, I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.  Benjamin Franklin once said something against trading essential Liberty for the promise of temporary Safety.
> 
> Once you give up one, you end up with neither.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.*
> 
> Because it creates a police state and destroys the Constitution? LOL!
> Something here is nutty.......and it's not a wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look like your avatar.  That is plenty nutty enough.
> 
> Erecting the ultimate *POLICE STATE* via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there is a belief you can only sell to fools.  When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute that is the federal equivalent of an improper U Turn.
> 
> When it's all said and done, come back and see me.  BTW,  Trump just agreed to the proposal I made here over a year ago when the anti-immigrants were fighting against Sanctuary Cities.  I'm sure he'll claim it as his own and those of your ilk will never give credit where credit is due, but you heard it here first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Erecting the ultimate POLICE STATE via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there.....
> *
> Dude! Just say no.
> *
> When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute
> *
> I agree, the entire family should leave. Together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot force American citizens out of their own country and you cannot penalize immigrants so that they are not allowed to be with their families.
> 
> Regardless of which side you stand on, the United States Supreme Court will, at some point, say that what you want (presuming you get it in the first place) is cruel and unusual punishment as per the 8th Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You cannot force American citizens out of their own country
> *
> Well, if we deport the illegals....and you want the families to remain united.....
> 
> * and you cannot penalize immigrants so that they are not allowed to be with their families.
> *
> Sure you can.
> 
> *the United States Supreme Court will, at some point, say that what you want (presuming you get it in the first place) is cruel and unusual punishment
> *
> I suppose separating any criminal from their family is cruel.
Click to expand...


Your idiocy is amazing.  Put into perspective, the proper punishment for an Improper U Turn is that person has their license suspended permanently and never allowed to ride in a car ever again.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I totally disavow any nutty wall idea.*
> 
> Because it creates a police state and destroys the Constitution? LOL!
> Something here is nutty.......and it's not a wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look like your avatar.  That is plenty nutty enough.
> 
> Erecting the ultimate *POLICE STATE* via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there is a belief you can only sell to fools.  When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute that is the federal equivalent of an improper U Turn.
> 
> When it's all said and done, come back and see me.  BTW,  Trump just agreed to the proposal I made here over a year ago when the anti-immigrants were fighting against Sanctuary Cities.  I'm sure he'll claim it as his own and those of your ilk will never give credit where credit is due, but you heard it here first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Erecting the ultimate POLICE STATE via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there.....
> *
> Dude! Just say no.
> *
> When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute
> *
> I agree, the entire family should leave. Together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot force American citizens out of their own country and you cannot penalize immigrants so that they are not allowed to be with their families.
> 
> Regardless of which side you stand on, the United States Supreme Court will, at some point, say that what you want (presuming you get it in the first place) is cruel and unusual punishment as per the 8th Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You cannot force American citizens out of their own country
> *
> Well, if we deport the illegals....and you want the families to remain united.....
> 
> * and you cannot penalize immigrants so that they are not allowed to be with their families.
> *
> Sure you can.
> 
> *the United States Supreme Court will, at some point, say that what you want (presuming you get it in the first place) is cruel and unusual punishment
> *
> I suppose separating any criminal from their family is cruel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your idiocy is amazing.  Put into perspective, the proper punishment for an Improper U Turn is that person has their license suspended permanently and never allowed to ride in a car ever again.
Click to expand...


The proper punishment for illegal aliens is removal.


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look like your avatar.  That is plenty nutty enough.
> 
> Erecting the ultimate *POLICE STATE* via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there is a belief you can only sell to fools.  When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute that is the federal equivalent of an improper U Turn.
> 
> When it's all said and done, come back and see me.  BTW,  Trump just agreed to the proposal I made here over a year ago when the anti-immigrants were fighting against Sanctuary Cities.  I'm sure he'll claim it as his own and those of your ilk will never give credit where credit is due, but you heard it here first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Erecting the ultimate POLICE STATE via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there.....
> *
> Dude! Just say no.
> *
> When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute
> *
> I agree, the entire family should leave. Together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot force American citizens out of their own country and you cannot penalize immigrants so that they are not allowed to be with their families.
> 
> Regardless of which side you stand on, the United States Supreme Court will, at some point, say that what you want (presuming you get it in the first place) is cruel and unusual punishment as per the 8th Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You cannot force American citizens out of their own country
> *
> Well, if we deport the illegals....and you want the families to remain united.....
> 
> * and you cannot penalize immigrants so that they are not allowed to be with their families.
> *
> Sure you can.
> 
> *the United States Supreme Court will, at some point, say that what you want (presuming you get it in the first place) is cruel and unusual punishment
> *
> I suppose separating any criminal from their family is cruel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your idiocy is amazing.  Put into perspective, the proper punishment for an Improper U Turn is that person has their license suspended permanently and never allowed to ride in a car ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper punishment for illegal aliens is removal.
Click to expand...


OMG.  Are anti-immigrants stuck on stupid by any chance?

This back and forth never solves anything.  You catch these so - called _"illegals_," and you're not even an American yourself - then they come back.  So, you can do it again *OR* you can imprison them after they come in repeatedly.

We already have more people in prison than any nation on this planet.  That should tell you that you need something else.  Your bumper sticker slogans and acting like a clown are not solutions.  They are distractions that will ultimately end in the anti-immigrant lobby losing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Erecting the ultimate POLICE STATE via the Constitutional Free Zone and deluding yourself into believing the buck stops there.....
> *
> Dude! Just say no.
> *
> When it comes to the immigration part, the United States Supreme Court will not separate families over a statute
> *
> I agree, the entire family should leave. Together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot force American citizens out of their own country and you cannot penalize immigrants so that they are not allowed to be with their families.
> 
> Regardless of which side you stand on, the United States Supreme Court will, at some point, say that what you want (presuming you get it in the first place) is cruel and unusual punishment as per the 8th Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You cannot force American citizens out of their own country
> *
> Well, if we deport the illegals....and you want the families to remain united.....
> 
> * and you cannot penalize immigrants so that they are not allowed to be with their families.
> *
> Sure you can.
> 
> *the United States Supreme Court will, at some point, say that what you want (presuming you get it in the first place) is cruel and unusual punishment
> *
> I suppose separating any criminal from their family is cruel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your idiocy is amazing.  Put into perspective, the proper punishment for an Improper U Turn is that person has their license suspended permanently and never allowed to ride in a car ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper punishment for illegal aliens is removal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG.  Are anti-immigrants stuck on stupid by any chance?
> 
> This back and forth never solves anything.  You catch these so - called _"illegals_," and you're not even an American yourself - then they come back.  So, you can do it again *OR* you can imprison them after they come in repeatedly.
> 
> We already have more people in prison than any nation on this planet.  That should tell you that you need something else.  Your bumper sticker slogans and acting like a clown are not solutions.  They are distractions that will ultimately end in the anti-immigrant lobby losing.
Click to expand...


* You catch these so - called "illegals," 
*
No "so-called" about it.
Illegal aliens are here illegally.
They should go home.

* then they come back.
*
That's why we need to secure the border. Build the wall.
And make it harder for them to work. Turn off the magnet.

*So, you can do it again OR you can imprison them after they come in repeatedly.
*
Yes, some should be imprisoned.

*We already have more people in prison than any nation on this planet.  That should tell you that you need something else. 
*
Yeah, fewer criminals.


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot force American citizens out of their own country and you cannot penalize immigrants so that they are not allowed to be with their families.
> 
> Regardless of which side you stand on, the United States Supreme Court will, at some point, say that what you want (presuming you get it in the first place) is cruel and unusual punishment as per the 8th Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> You cannot force American citizens out of their own country
> *
> Well, if we deport the illegals....and you want the families to remain united.....
> 
> * and you cannot penalize immigrants so that they are not allowed to be with their families.
> *
> Sure you can.
> 
> *the United States Supreme Court will, at some point, say that what you want (presuming you get it in the first place) is cruel and unusual punishment
> *
> I suppose separating any criminal from their family is cruel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your idiocy is amazing.  Put into perspective, the proper punishment for an Improper U Turn is that person has their license suspended permanently and never allowed to ride in a car ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper punishment for illegal aliens is removal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG.  Are anti-immigrants stuck on stupid by any chance?
> 
> This back and forth never solves anything.  You catch these so - called _"illegals_," and you're not even an American yourself - then they come back.  So, you can do it again *OR* you can imprison them after they come in repeatedly.
> 
> We already have more people in prison than any nation on this planet.  That should tell you that you need something else.  Your bumper sticker slogans and acting like a clown are not solutions.  They are distractions that will ultimately end in the anti-immigrant lobby losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * You catch these so - called "illegals,"
> *
> No "so-called" about it.
> Illegal aliens are here illegally.
> They should go home.
> 
> * then they come back.
> *
> That's why we need to secure the border. Build the wall.
> And make it harder for them to work. Turn off the magnet.
> 
> *So, you can do it again OR you can imprison them after they come in repeatedly.
> *
> Yes, some should be imprisoned.
> 
> *We already have more people in prison than any nation on this planet.  That should tell you that you need something else.
> *
> Yeah, fewer criminals.
Click to expand...


I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.  Let's educate you:

 1 - I say so - called because in this country we have a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty standard.  If you were educated and / or an American, you would know that

2 -  Someday it could be *YOU* that is accused of a crime and *REALLY *needing that presumption of innocence

3 - Just because a person is in this country without papers does not mean they are removable

4 - We have this thing called Due Process.  You should Google it and familiarize yourself with it

5 -  Anybody that thinks we should split families up and / or force American citizens out of the country over a civil misdemeanor has an emotional issue that is out of touch with reality

6 -  There are just as many people who invite the foreigners here as there are people like yourself that think you should ship 'em all out.  As a result, you don't have anything but an opinion in the grand scheme of things.  BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?  Walmart?  Well Walmart was *convicted* of hiring subcontractors that knowingly had undocumented foreigners on their payroll.  

So, since you help feed the undocumented foreigners by frequenting Walmart and refusing to wear real clothes, how in the Hell can you criticize the left with a straight face?

7)  The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is *NOT* a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States

8)  Under our de jure / lawful / constitutional Constitution, the federal government has no authority to force states to enforce immigration laws.  States can invite anyone in as a guest.

I advised on this board, many times, that the feds could withhold federal funds for states that did not enforce immigration law if the foreigners had any access to that money or benefited off it.  

While your ilk was swearing at me, Trump took that advice and is threatening to do it

9)  You confuse citizenship with Liberty.  I promise you that even people without papers are entitled to Due Process and constitutional guarantees regardless of immigration status

10)  You can pretend to be this all knowing sage in a clown suit all day long, but if you do not understand the concept of stare decisis and how your nonsensical approach to this could impact *MY* Freedom and Liberties ... or *your own* for that matter, you are not qualified to criticize me.  

Go ahead and play the part of the clown wanting to be a sage.  Intelligent people won't take you serious.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You cannot force American citizens out of their own country
> *
> Well, if we deport the illegals....and you want the families to remain united.....
> 
> * and you cannot penalize immigrants so that they are not allowed to be with their families.
> *
> Sure you can.
> 
> *the United States Supreme Court will, at some point, say that what you want (presuming you get it in the first place) is cruel and unusual punishment
> *
> I suppose separating any criminal from their family is cruel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your idiocy is amazing.  Put into perspective, the proper punishment for an Improper U Turn is that person has their license suspended permanently and never allowed to ride in a car ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper punishment for illegal aliens is removal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG.  Are anti-immigrants stuck on stupid by any chance?
> 
> This back and forth never solves anything.  You catch these so - called _"illegals_," and you're not even an American yourself - then they come back.  So, you can do it again *OR* you can imprison them after they come in repeatedly.
> 
> We already have more people in prison than any nation on this planet.  That should tell you that you need something else.  Your bumper sticker slogans and acting like a clown are not solutions.  They are distractions that will ultimately end in the anti-immigrant lobby losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * You catch these so - called "illegals,"
> *
> No "so-called" about it.
> Illegal aliens are here illegally.
> They should go home.
> 
> * then they come back.
> *
> That's why we need to secure the border. Build the wall.
> And make it harder for them to work. Turn off the magnet.
> 
> *So, you can do it again OR you can imprison them after they come in repeatedly.
> *
> Yes, some should be imprisoned.
> 
> *We already have more people in prison than any nation on this planet.  That should tell you that you need something else.
> *
> Yeah, fewer criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.  Let's educate you:
> 
> 1 - I say so - called because in this country we have a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty standard.  If you were educated and / or an American, you would know that
> 
> 2 -  Someday it could be *YOU* that is accused of a crime and *REALLY *needing that presumption of innocence
> 
> 3 - Just because a person is in this country without papers does not mean they are removable
> 
> 4 - We have this thing called Due Process.  You should Google it and familiarize yourself with it
> 
> 5 -  Anybody that thinks we should split families up and / or force American citizens out of the country over a civil misdemeanor has an emotional issue that is out of touch with reality
> 
> 6 -  There are just as many people who invite the foreigners here as there are people like yourself that think you should ship 'em all out.  As a result, you don't have anything but an opinion in the grand scheme of things.  BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?  Walmart?  Well Walmart was *convicted* of hiring subcontractors that knowingly had undocumented foreigners on their payroll.
> 
> So, since you help feed the undocumented foreigners by frequenting Walmart and refusing to wear real clothes, how in the Hell can you criticize the left with a straight face?
> 
> 7)  The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is *NOT* a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> 
> 8)  Under our de jure / lawful / constitutional Constitution, the federal government has no authority to force states to enforce immigration laws.  States can invite anyone in as a guest.
> 
> I advised on this board, many times, that the feds could withhold federal funds for states that did not enforce immigration law if the foreigners had any access to that money or benefited off it.
> 
> While your ilk was swearing at me, Trump took that advice and is threatening to do it
> 
> 9)  You confuse citizenship with Liberty.  I promise you that even people without papers are entitled to Due Process and constitutional guarantees regardless of immigration status
> 
> 10)  You can pretend to be this all knowing sage in a clown suit all day long, but if you do not understand the concept of stare decisis and how your nonsensical approach to this could impact *MY* Freedom and Liberties ... or *your own* for that matter, you are not qualified to criticize me.
> 
> Go ahead and play the part of the clown wanting to be a sage.  Intelligent people won't take you serious.
Click to expand...


*I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security. 
*
DERP!

*BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear? 
*
You don't recognize Obama the clown?

* The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is NOT a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
*
That is awesome!

Now let's boot the illegal aliens.


----------



## Unkotare

g5000 said:


> BOPSEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing bigoted in protecting your country, Nancy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't care about our country.  You are only fooling yourselves.
Click to expand...





 How do you know what he believes?


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your idiocy is amazing.  Put into perspective, the proper punishment for an Improper U Turn is that person has their license suspended permanently and never allowed to ride in a car ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proper punishment for illegal aliens is removal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG.  Are anti-immigrants stuck on stupid by any chance?
> 
> This back and forth never solves anything.  You catch these so - called _"illegals_," and you're not even an American yourself - then they come back.  So, you can do it again *OR* you can imprison them after they come in repeatedly.
> 
> We already have more people in prison than any nation on this planet.  That should tell you that you need something else.  Your bumper sticker slogans and acting like a clown are not solutions.  They are distractions that will ultimately end in the anti-immigrant lobby losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * You catch these so - called "illegals,"
> *
> No "so-called" about it.
> Illegal aliens are here illegally.
> They should go home.
> 
> * then they come back.
> *
> That's why we need to secure the border. Build the wall.
> And make it harder for them to work. Turn off the magnet.
> 
> *So, you can do it again OR you can imprison them after they come in repeatedly.
> *
> Yes, some should be imprisoned.
> 
> *We already have more people in prison than any nation on this planet.  That should tell you that you need something else.
> *
> Yeah, fewer criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.  Let's educate you:
> 
> 1 - I say so - called because in this country we have a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty standard.  If you were educated and / or an American, you would know that
> 
> 2 -  Someday it could be *YOU* that is accused of a crime and *REALLY *needing that presumption of innocence
> 
> 3 - Just because a person is in this country without papers does not mean they are removable
> 
> 4 - We have this thing called Due Process.  You should Google it and familiarize yourself with it
> 
> 5 -  Anybody that thinks we should split families up and / or force American citizens out of the country over a civil misdemeanor has an emotional issue that is out of touch with reality
> 
> 6 -  There are just as many people who invite the foreigners here as there are people like yourself that think you should ship 'em all out.  As a result, you don't have anything but an opinion in the grand scheme of things.  BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?  Walmart?  Well Walmart was *convicted* of hiring subcontractors that knowingly had undocumented foreigners on their payroll.
> 
> So, since you help feed the undocumented foreigners by frequenting Walmart and refusing to wear real clothes, how in the Hell can you criticize the left with a straight face?
> 
> 7)  The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is *NOT* a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> 
> 8)  Under our de jure / lawful / constitutional Constitution, the federal government has no authority to force states to enforce immigration laws.  States can invite anyone in as a guest.
> 
> I advised on this board, many times, that the feds could withhold federal funds for states that did not enforce immigration law if the foreigners had any access to that money or benefited off it.
> 
> While your ilk was swearing at me, Trump took that advice and is threatening to do it
> 
> 9)  You confuse citizenship with Liberty.  I promise you that even people without papers are entitled to Due Process and constitutional guarantees regardless of immigration status
> 
> 10)  You can pretend to be this all knowing sage in a clown suit all day long, but if you do not understand the concept of stare decisis and how your nonsensical approach to this could impact *MY* Freedom and Liberties ... or *your own* for that matter, you are not qualified to criticize me.
> 
> Go ahead and play the part of the clown wanting to be a sage.  Intelligent people won't take you serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.
> *
> DERP!
> 
> *BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?
> *
> You don't recognize Obama the clown?
> 
> * The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is NOT a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> *
> That is awesome!
> 
> Now let's boot the illegal aliens.
Click to expand...



I would vote to boot you.  If Trump only wants to import the intelligent people into America, he needs to get rid of some of those who aren't so smart.  

Bumper sticker slogan theology - it isn't working for you any more.


----------



## Dragonlady

andaronjim said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal compassion to the illegal horde crossing the border was shown in full force last night at the Presidents First SOTU speech.  Liberals should be thankful I am not running for president.
> 1. I would close the borders by either building a wall or getting the military out of foreign nations, put them on the border and give orders to shoot to kill anyone trying to cross illegally.
> 2. Enact a 5 year Census, going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas that Obama and Bush created for overzealous rioters.
> 3. Punish anyone or any company known for hiring illegals with $10,000 fine and 5 years in jail.
> 4. Arrest any politician who aids and abets a known illegal criminal by enacting sanctuary cities, counties or states, give them a trial for treason , if found guilty, send to a country of their choice or executed.
> I no longer have compassion for those who come here illegally and demand the same rights that I have.  Fuck em all.
Click to expand...


You are mistaking common sense with compassion. Your post shows you have neither.  Reagan pushed through the last amnesty over the objections of Democrats who said it would just encourage more illegal immigration. 

Every time Democrats tried to increase fines for employers who hire illegals, Republicans have blocked the legislation. Both Obama and Clinton cracked down hard on illegals. Trump is a piker where it comes to deportations compared to Obama’s first year in office. 

There are 11 million undocumented aliens in your country. Deporting them will serious affect your GDP, your food supply and several industries such as construction. Removal of these 11 million will cost billions to round them up, give them hearing and deport them. 

There are no FEMA camps. Those are a conservative pipe dream. 

Donald Trump and the crowd that believes in FEMA camps

So where do you propose to put all these people, and who is going to round them up? Your courts are already overwhelmed and anyone who has been in the country for more than 14 days is legally entitled to a hearing. 

Illegals are coming in by plane with visasand overstaying their visas. They’re not sneaking across your borders in any large numbers. More people are going back to Mexico than are sneaking into the US. 

There were fewer undocumented Mexicans in the US when Obama left office, than when he entered, in part because of the Recession. Building the wall is a waste of time and money. 

“Sanctuary cities” are simply cities who don’t waste precious tax dollars and spaces in overcrowded local jails for federal immigration prisoners. They’re not paid to arrest or detain federal prisoners nor are they legally required to do so. You don’t like it?  Change the law. 

So stop blaming liberals for the mess that Reagan and the Republicans made with their amnesty and refusal to act and come up with some common sense solutions that address the economics of rounding up and deporting 11 million people and the effect that will have on your economy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proper punishment for illegal aliens is removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  Are anti-immigrants stuck on stupid by any chance?
> 
> This back and forth never solves anything.  You catch these so - called _"illegals_," and you're not even an American yourself - then they come back.  So, you can do it again *OR* you can imprison them after they come in repeatedly.
> 
> We already have more people in prison than any nation on this planet.  That should tell you that you need something else.  Your bumper sticker slogans and acting like a clown are not solutions.  They are distractions that will ultimately end in the anti-immigrant lobby losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * You catch these so - called "illegals,"
> *
> No "so-called" about it.
> Illegal aliens are here illegally.
> They should go home.
> 
> * then they come back.
> *
> That's why we need to secure the border. Build the wall.
> And make it harder for them to work. Turn off the magnet.
> 
> *So, you can do it again OR you can imprison them after they come in repeatedly.
> *
> Yes, some should be imprisoned.
> 
> *We already have more people in prison than any nation on this planet.  That should tell you that you need something else.
> *
> Yeah, fewer criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.  Let's educate you:
> 
> 1 - I say so - called because in this country we have a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty standard.  If you were educated and / or an American, you would know that
> 
> 2 -  Someday it could be *YOU* that is accused of a crime and *REALLY *needing that presumption of innocence
> 
> 3 - Just because a person is in this country without papers does not mean they are removable
> 
> 4 - We have this thing called Due Process.  You should Google it and familiarize yourself with it
> 
> 5 -  Anybody that thinks we should split families up and / or force American citizens out of the country over a civil misdemeanor has an emotional issue that is out of touch with reality
> 
> 6 -  There are just as many people who invite the foreigners here as there are people like yourself that think you should ship 'em all out.  As a result, you don't have anything but an opinion in the grand scheme of things.  BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?  Walmart?  Well Walmart was *convicted* of hiring subcontractors that knowingly had undocumented foreigners on their payroll.
> 
> So, since you help feed the undocumented foreigners by frequenting Walmart and refusing to wear real clothes, how in the Hell can you criticize the left with a straight face?
> 
> 7)  The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is *NOT* a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> 
> 8)  Under our de jure / lawful / constitutional Constitution, the federal government has no authority to force states to enforce immigration laws.  States can invite anyone in as a guest.
> 
> I advised on this board, many times, that the feds could withhold federal funds for states that did not enforce immigration law if the foreigners had any access to that money or benefited off it.
> 
> While your ilk was swearing at me, Trump took that advice and is threatening to do it
> 
> 9)  You confuse citizenship with Liberty.  I promise you that even people without papers are entitled to Due Process and constitutional guarantees regardless of immigration status
> 
> 10)  You can pretend to be this all knowing sage in a clown suit all day long, but if you do not understand the concept of stare decisis and how your nonsensical approach to this could impact *MY* Freedom and Liberties ... or *your own* for that matter, you are not qualified to criticize me.
> 
> Go ahead and play the part of the clown wanting to be a sage.  Intelligent people won't take you serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.
> *
> DERP!
> 
> *BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?
> *
> You don't recognize Obama the clown?
> 
> * The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is NOT a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> *
> That is awesome!
> 
> Now let's boot the illegal aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would vote to boot you.  If Trump only wants to import the intelligent people into America, he needs to get rid of some of those who aren't so smart.
> 
> Bumper sticker slogan theology - it isn't working for you any more.
Click to expand...

*
I would vote to boot you.
*
You should do that.

The Dems should run on higher taxes, gun confiscation and open borders.
Yell it from the rooftops!!!

Your comrades will sweep back into power.
*
Bumper sticker slogan theology - it isn't working for you any more.
*
It worked to defeat Hillary.......


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Dragonlady said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal compassion to the illegal horde crossing the border was shown in full force last night at the Presidents First SOTU speech.  Liberals should be thankful I am not running for president.
> 1. I would close the borders by either building a wall or getting the military out of foreign nations, put them on the border and give orders to shoot to kill anyone trying to cross illegally.
> 2. Enact a 5 year Census, going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas that Obama and Bush created for overzealous rioters.
> 3. Punish anyone or any company known for hiring illegals with $10,000 fine and 5 years in jail.
> 4. Arrest any politician who aids and abets a known illegal criminal by enacting sanctuary cities, counties or states, give them a trial for treason , if found guilty, send to a country of their choice or executed.
> I no longer have compassion for those who come here illegally and demand the same rights that I have.  Fuck em all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are mistaking common sense with compassion. Your post shows you have neither.  Reagan pushed through the last amnesty over the objections of Democrats who said it would just encourage more illegal immigration.
> 
> Every time Democrats tried to increase fines for employers who hire illegals, Republicans have blocked the legislation. Both Obama and Clinton cracked down hard on illegals. Trump is a piker where it comes to deportations compared to Obama’s first year in office.
> 
> There are 11 million undocumented aliens in your country. Deporting them will serious affect your GDP, your food supply and several industries such as construction. Removal of these 11 million will cost billions to round them up, give them hearing and deport them.
> 
> There are no FEMA camps. Those are a conservative pipe dream.
> 
> Donald Trump and the crowd that believes in FEMA camps
> 
> So where do you propose to put all these people, and who is going to round them up? Your courts are already overwhelmed and anyone who has been in the country for more than 14 days is legally entitled to a hearing.
> 
> Illegals are coming in by plane with visasand overstaying their visas. They’re not sneaking across your borders in any large numbers. More people are going back to Mexico than are sneaking into the US.
> 
> There were fewer undocumented Mexicans in the US when Obama left office, than when he entered, in part because of the Recession. Building the wall is a waste of time and money.
> 
> “Sanctuary cities” are simply cities who don’t waste precious tax dollars and spaces in overcrowded local jails for federal immigration prisoners. They’re not paid to arrest or detain federal prisoners nor are they legally required to do so. You don’t like it?  Change the law.
> 
> So stop blaming liberals for the mess that Reagan and the Republicans made with their amnesty and refusal to act and come up with some common sense solutions that address the economics of rounding up and deporting 11 million people and the effect that will have on your economy.
Click to expand...


* Reagan pushed through the last amnesty over the objections of Democrats who said it would just encourage more illegal immigration. 
*
Ummm...it was the Dems who pushed it. It was the Republicans who warned.
It was the Dems who promised they would secure the border.
It was the Dems who lied.


----------



## Liquid Reigns

Humorme said:


> OMG.  Are anti-immigrants stuck on stupid by any chance?
> 
> This back and forth never solves anything.  You catch these so - called _"illegals_," and you're not even an American yourself - then they come back.  So, you can do it again *OR* you can imprison them after they come in repeatedly.
> 
> We already have more people in prison than any nation on this planet.  That should tell you that you need something else.  Your bumper sticker slogans and acting like a clown are not solutions.  They are distractions that will ultimately end in the anti-immigrant lobby losing.


The only person stuck on stupid is you. Recidivism has been reduced, with a wall it will be even further. Obviously we don't have enough illegals in prison yet.


----------



## Liquid Reigns

Humorme said:


> I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.


SMFH grow the fuck up.



Humorme said:


> Let's educate you:
> 
> 1 - I say so - called because in this country we have a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty standard.  If you were educated and / or an American, you would know that


Look at you, you obfuscate reality. Illegal presence refers to being found within the US via SCOTUS, they can still be charged with Improper Entry if they entered illegally, ie they have no entry stamp in their visa and no I-94 form. Illegal presence is not a violation but an infraction of Administration Law. Improper Entry is a violation of the Federal Law and is a Misdemeanor for the first offense and a felony for the second. YAWN



Humorme said:


> 2 -  Someday it could be *YOU* that is accused of a crime and *REALLY *needing that presumption of innocence


That's what courts are for. duh.



Humorme said:


> 3 - Just because a person is in this country without papers does not mean they are removable


They are removable until they can prove/show otherwise. You really don't know much about basic immigration law at all. SHRUG



Humorme said:


> 4 - We have this thing called Due Process.  You should Google it and familiarize yourself with it


Please Explain Expedited Removal then. imjusayn



Humorme said:


> 5 -  Anybody that thinks we should split families up and / or force American citizens out of the country over a civil misdemeanor has an emotional issue that is out of touch with reality


Parents take their children when they move around the world. SHRUG



Humorme said:


> 6 -  There are just as many people who invite the foreigners here as there are people like yourself that think you should ship 'em all out.  As a result, you don't have anything but an opinion in the grand scheme of things.  BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?  Walmart?  Well Walmart was *convicted* of hiring subcontractors that knowingly had undocumented foreigners on their payroll.


Economic refugees are not invited here, don't confuse their theft of documents to work here as being invited.



Humorme said:


> So, since you help feed the undocumented foreigners by frequenting Walmart and refusing to wear real clothes, how in the Hell can you criticize the left with a straight face?


SMFH Walmart hasn't been found guilty of anything.  Shopping wherever has no bearing on feeding illegals. How can you sit here and exclaim such inane ignorance with a straight face?



Humorme said:


> 7)  The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is *NOT* a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States


That's right they have regarding illegals, yet they have found them guilty of Improper Entry whether they just crossed or they crossed 5 years ago. SHRUG



Humorme said:


> 8)  Under our de jure / lawful / constitutional Constitution, the federal government has no authority to force states to enforce immigration laws.  States can invite anyone in as a guest.


States aren't enforcing any federal immigration law. States can implement their own immigration laws as long as they are within the powers of the state, Arizona v US



Humorme said:


> I advised on this board, many times, that the feds could withhold federal funds for states that did not enforce immigration law if the foreigners had any access to that money or benefited off it.


OK, so what, many others have stated the same thing, you're not special. SHRUG



Humorme said:


> While your ilk was swearing at me, Trump took that advice and is threatening to do it


Are you claiming to be the bug in the Don's ear? LMFAO



Humorme said:


> 9)  You confuse citizenship with Liberty.  I promise you that even people without papers are entitled to Due Process and constitutional guarantees regardless of immigration status


Provided they are charged with an infamous crime.Now explain Expedited Removal where no due process is required.



Humorme said:


> 10)  You can pretend to be this all knowing sage in a clown suit all day long, but if you do not understand the concept of stare decisis and how your nonsensical approach to this could impact *MY* Freedom and Liberties ... or *your own* for that matter, you are not qualified to criticize me.


What impacts to your freedom and liberties have you encountered via immigration law?



Humorme said:


> Go ahead and play the part of the clown wanting to be a sage.  Intelligent people won't take you serious.


Wow, just wow, childish insults are all you have. SMFH


----------



## Liquid Reigns

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proper punishment for illegal aliens is removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  Are anti-immigrants stuck on stupid by any chance?
> 
> This back and forth never solves anything.  You catch these so - called _"illegals_," and you're not even an American yourself - then they come back.  So, you can do it again *OR* you can imprison them after they come in repeatedly.
> 
> We already have more people in prison than any nation on this planet.  That should tell you that you need something else.  Your bumper sticker slogans and acting like a clown are not solutions.  They are distractions that will ultimately end in the anti-immigrant lobby losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * You catch these so - called "illegals,"
> *
> No "so-called" about it.
> Illegal aliens are here illegally.
> They should go home.
> 
> * then they come back.
> *
> That's why we need to secure the border. Build the wall.
> And make it harder for them to work. Turn off the magnet.
> 
> *So, you can do it again OR you can imprison them after they come in repeatedly.
> *
> Yes, some should be imprisoned.
> 
> *We already have more people in prison than any nation on this planet.  That should tell you that you need something else.
> *
> Yeah, fewer criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.  Let's educate you:
> 
> 1 - I say so - called because in this country we have a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty standard.  If you were educated and / or an American, you would know that
> 
> 2 -  Someday it could be *YOU* that is accused of a crime and *REALLY *needing that presumption of innocence
> 
> 3 - Just because a person is in this country without papers does not mean they are removable
> 
> 4 - We have this thing called Due Process.  You should Google it and familiarize yourself with it
> 
> 5 -  Anybody that thinks we should split families up and / or force American citizens out of the country over a civil misdemeanor has an emotional issue that is out of touch with reality
> 
> 6 -  There are just as many people who invite the foreigners here as there are people like yourself that think you should ship 'em all out.  As a result, you don't have anything but an opinion in the grand scheme of things.  BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?  Walmart?  Well Walmart was *convicted* of hiring subcontractors that knowingly had undocumented foreigners on their payroll.
> 
> So, since you help feed the undocumented foreigners by frequenting Walmart and refusing to wear real clothes, how in the Hell can you criticize the left with a straight face?
> 
> 7)  The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is *NOT* a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> 
> 8)  Under our de jure / lawful / constitutional Constitution, the federal government has no authority to force states to enforce immigration laws.  States can invite anyone in as a guest.
> 
> I advised on this board, many times, that the feds could withhold federal funds for states that did not enforce immigration law if the foreigners had any access to that money or benefited off it.
> 
> While your ilk was swearing at me, Trump took that advice and is threatening to do it
> 
> 9)  You confuse citizenship with Liberty.  I promise you that even people without papers are entitled to Due Process and constitutional guarantees regardless of immigration status
> 
> 10)  You can pretend to be this all knowing sage in a clown suit all day long, but if you do not understand the concept of stare decisis and how your nonsensical approach to this could impact *MY* Freedom and Liberties ... or *your own* for that matter, you are not qualified to criticize me.
> 
> Go ahead and play the part of the clown wanting to be a sage.  Intelligent people won't take you serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.
> *
> DERP!
> 
> *BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?
> *
> You don't recognize Obama the clown?
> 
> * The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is NOT a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> *
> That is awesome!
> 
> Now let's boot the illegal aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would vote to boot you.  If Trump only wants to import the intelligent people into America, he needs to get rid of some of those who aren't so smart.
> 
> Bumper sticker slogan theology - it isn't working for you any more.
Click to expand...

So you are volunteering to be at the front of the removal from the US line, right dunce?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Liquid Reigns said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.
> 
> 
> 
> SMFH grow the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's educate you:
> 
> 1 - I say so - called because in this country we have a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty standard.  If you were educated and / or an American, you would know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at you, you obfuscate reality. Illegal presence refers to being found within the US via SCOTUS, they can still be charged with Improper Entry if they entered illegally, ie they have no entry stamp in their visa and no I-94 form. Illegal presence is not a violation but an infraction of Administration Law. Improper Entry is a violation of the Federal Law and is a Misdemeanor for the first offense and a felony for the second. YAWN
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 -  Someday it could be *YOU* that is accused of a crime and *REALLY *needing that presumption of innocence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what courts are for. duh.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - Just because a person is in this country without papers does not mean they are removable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are removable until they can prove/show otherwise. You really don't know much about basic immigration law at all. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 - We have this thing called Due Process.  You should Google it and familiarize yourself with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Explain Expedited Removal then. imjusayn
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 -  Anybody that thinks we should split families up and / or force American citizens out of the country over a civil misdemeanor has an emotional issue that is out of touch with reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parents take their children when they move around the world. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 -  There are just as many people who invite the foreigners here as there are people like yourself that think you should ship 'em all out.  As a result, you don't have anything but an opinion in the grand scheme of things.  BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?  Walmart?  Well Walmart was *convicted* of hiring subcontractors that knowingly had undocumented foreigners on their payroll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Economic refugees are not invited here, don't confuse their theft of documents to work here as being invited.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, since you help feed the undocumented foreigners by frequenting Walmart and refusing to wear real clothes, how in the Hell can you criticize the left with a straight face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SMFH Walmart hasn't been found guilty of anything.  Shopping wherever has no bearing on feeding illegals. How can you sit here and exclaim such inane ignorance with a straight face?
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7)  The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is *NOT* a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right they have regarding illegals, yet they have found them guilty of Improper Entry whether they just crossed or they crossed 5 years ago. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8)  Under our de jure / lawful / constitutional Constitution, the federal government has no authority to force states to enforce immigration laws.  States can invite anyone in as a guest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States aren't enforcing any federal immigration law. States can implement their own immigration laws as long as they are within the powers of the state, Arizona v US
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I advised on this board, many times, that the feds could withhold federal funds for states that did not enforce immigration law if the foreigners had any access to that money or benefited off it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so what, many others have stated the same thing, you're not special. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> While your ilk was swearing at me, Trump took that advice and is threatening to do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming to be the bug in the Don's ear? LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9)  You confuse citizenship with Liberty.  I promise you that even people without papers are entitled to Due Process and constitutional guarantees regardless of immigration status
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provided they are charged with an infamous crime.Now explain Expedited Removal where no due process is required.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10)  You can pretend to be this all knowing sage in a clown suit all day long, but if you do not understand the concept of stare decisis and how your nonsensical approach to this could impact *MY* Freedom and Liberties ... or *your own* for that matter, you are not qualified to criticize me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What impacts to your freedom and liberties have you encountered via immigration law?
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and play the part of the clown wanting to be a sage.  Intelligent people won't take you serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, just wow, childish insults are all you have. SMFH
Click to expand...


Maybe it's an illegal alien?


----------



## Liquid Reigns

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.
> 
> 
> 
> SMFH grow the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's educate you:
> 
> 1 - I say so - called because in this country we have a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty standard.  If you were educated and / or an American, you would know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at you, you obfuscate reality. Illegal presence refers to being found within the US via SCOTUS, they can still be charged with Improper Entry if they entered illegally, ie they have no entry stamp in their visa and no I-94 form. Illegal presence is not a violation but an infraction of Administration Law. Improper Entry is a violation of the Federal Law and is a Misdemeanor for the first offense and a felony for the second. YAWN
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 -  Someday it could be *YOU* that is accused of a crime and *REALLY *needing that presumption of innocence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what courts are for. duh.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - Just because a person is in this country without papers does not mean they are removable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are removable until they can prove/show otherwise. You really don't know much about basic immigration law at all. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 - We have this thing called Due Process.  You should Google it and familiarize yourself with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Explain Expedited Removal then. imjusayn
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 -  Anybody that thinks we should split families up and / or force American citizens out of the country over a civil misdemeanor has an emotional issue that is out of touch with reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parents take their children when they move around the world. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 -  There are just as many people who invite the foreigners here as there are people like yourself that think you should ship 'em all out.  As a result, you don't have anything but an opinion in the grand scheme of things.  BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?  Walmart?  Well Walmart was *convicted* of hiring subcontractors that knowingly had undocumented foreigners on their payroll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Economic refugees are not invited here, don't confuse their theft of documents to work here as being invited.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, since you help feed the undocumented foreigners by frequenting Walmart and refusing to wear real clothes, how in the Hell can you criticize the left with a straight face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SMFH Walmart hasn't been found guilty of anything.  Shopping wherever has no bearing on feeding illegals. How can you sit here and exclaim such inane ignorance with a straight face?
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7)  The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is *NOT* a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right they have regarding illegals, yet they have found them guilty of Improper Entry whether they just crossed or they crossed 5 years ago. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8)  Under our de jure / lawful / constitutional Constitution, the federal government has no authority to force states to enforce immigration laws.  States can invite anyone in as a guest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States aren't enforcing any federal immigration law. States can implement their own immigration laws as long as they are within the powers of the state, Arizona v US
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I advised on this board, many times, that the feds could withhold federal funds for states that did not enforce immigration law if the foreigners had any access to that money or benefited off it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so what, many others have stated the same thing, you're not special. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> While your ilk was swearing at me, Trump took that advice and is threatening to do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming to be the bug in the Don's ear? LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9)  You confuse citizenship with Liberty.  I promise you that even people without papers are entitled to Due Process and constitutional guarantees regardless of immigration status
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provided they are charged with an infamous crime.Now explain Expedited Removal where no due process is required.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10)  You can pretend to be this all knowing sage in a clown suit all day long, but if you do not understand the concept of stare decisis and how your nonsensical approach to this could impact *MY* Freedom and Liberties ... or *your own* for that matter, you are not qualified to criticize me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What impacts to your freedom and liberties have you encountered via immigration law?
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and play the part of the clown wanting to be a sage.  Intelligent people won't take you serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, just wow, childish insults are all you have. SMFH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's an illegal alien?
Click to expand...

Naw, he's an avtivist who is a Pre-amble Citizen ( similar to the Sovereign Citizens), Tax Protest Movement wanna-be who claims to have immigration law experience with no legal training/education, and no legal credentials. He's a Libertarian Socialist.
https://www.google.com/search?q=libertARIAN+SOCIALIST&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The proper punishment for illegal aliens is removal.



  That's not even a punishment, just a correction.  Like taking from a thief what he has stolen, and giving it back to its rightful owner.


----------



## Unkotare

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.
> 
> 
> 
> SMFH grow the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's educate you:
> 
> 1 - I say so - called because in this country we have a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty standard.  If you were educated and / or an American, you would know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at you, you obfuscate reality. Illegal presence refers to being found within the US via SCOTUS, they can still be charged with Improper Entry if they entered illegally, ie they have no entry stamp in their visa and no I-94 form. Illegal presence is not a violation but an infraction of Administration Law. Improper Entry is a violation of the Federal Law and is a Misdemeanor for the first offense and a felony for the second. YAWN
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 -  Someday it could be *YOU* that is accused of a crime and *REALLY *needing that presumption of innocence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what courts are for. duh.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - Just because a person is in this country without papers does not mean they are removable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are removable until they can prove/show otherwise. You really don't know much about basic immigration law at all. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 - We have this thing called Due Process.  You should Google it and familiarize yourself with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Explain Expedited Removal then. imjusayn
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 -  Anybody that thinks we should split families up and / or force American citizens out of the country over a civil misdemeanor has an emotional issue that is out of touch with reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parents take their children when they move around the world. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 -  There are just as many people who invite the foreigners here as there are people like yourself that think you should ship 'em all out.  As a result, you don't have anything but an opinion in the grand scheme of things.  BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?  Walmart?  Well Walmart was *convicted* of hiring subcontractors that knowingly had undocumented foreigners on their payroll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Economic refugees are not invited here, don't confuse their theft of documents to work here as being invited.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, since you help feed the undocumented foreigners by frequenting Walmart and refusing to wear real clothes, how in the Hell can you criticize the left with a straight face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SMFH Walmart hasn't been found guilty of anything.  Shopping wherever has no bearing on feeding illegals. How can you sit here and exclaim such inane ignorance with a straight face?
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7)  The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is *NOT* a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right they have regarding illegals, yet they have found them guilty of Improper Entry whether they just crossed or they crossed 5 years ago. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8)  Under our de jure / lawful / constitutional Constitution, the federal government has no authority to force states to enforce immigration laws.  States can invite anyone in as a guest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States aren't enforcing any federal immigration law. States can implement their own immigration laws as long as they are within the powers of the state, Arizona v US
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I advised on this board, many times, that the feds could withhold federal funds for states that did not enforce immigration law if the foreigners had any access to that money or benefited off it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so what, many others have stated the same thing, you're not special. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> While your ilk was swearing at me, Trump took that advice and is threatening to do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming to be the bug in the Don's ear? LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9)  You confuse citizenship with Liberty.  I promise you that even people without papers are entitled to Due Process and constitutional guarantees regardless of immigration status
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provided they are charged with an infamous crime.Now explain Expedited Removal where no due process is required.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10)  You can pretend to be this all knowing sage in a clown suit all day long, but if you do not understand the concept of stare decisis and how your nonsensical approach to this could impact *MY* Freedom and Liberties ... or *your own* for that matter, you are not qualified to criticize me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What impacts to your freedom and liberties have you encountered via immigration law?
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and play the part of the clown wanting to be a sage.  Intelligent people won't take you serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, just wow, childish insults are all you have. SMFH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's an illegal alien?
Click to expand...




That’s no fun .


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  Are anti-immigrants stuck on stupid by any chance?
> 
> This back and forth never solves anything.  You catch these so - called _"illegals_," and you're not even an American yourself - then they come back.  So, you can do it again *OR* you can imprison them after they come in repeatedly.
> 
> We already have more people in prison than any nation on this planet.  That should tell you that you need something else.  Your bumper sticker slogans and acting like a clown are not solutions.  They are distractions that will ultimately end in the anti-immigrant lobby losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * You catch these so - called "illegals,"
> *
> No "so-called" about it.
> Illegal aliens are here illegally.
> They should go home.
> 
> * then they come back.
> *
> That's why we need to secure the border. Build the wall.
> And make it harder for them to work. Turn off the magnet.
> 
> *So, you can do it again OR you can imprison them after they come in repeatedly.
> *
> Yes, some should be imprisoned.
> 
> *We already have more people in prison than any nation on this planet.  That should tell you that you need something else.
> *
> Yeah, fewer criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.  Let's educate you:
> 
> 1 - I say so - called because in this country we have a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty standard.  If you were educated and / or an American, you would know that
> 
> 2 -  Someday it could be *YOU* that is accused of a crime and *REALLY *needing that presumption of innocence
> 
> 3 - Just because a person is in this country without papers does not mean they are removable
> 
> 4 - We have this thing called Due Process.  You should Google it and familiarize yourself with it
> 
> 5 -  Anybody that thinks we should split families up and / or force American citizens out of the country over a civil misdemeanor has an emotional issue that is out of touch with reality
> 
> 6 -  There are just as many people who invite the foreigners here as there are people like yourself that think you should ship 'em all out.  As a result, you don't have anything but an opinion in the grand scheme of things.  BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?  Walmart?  Well Walmart was *convicted* of hiring subcontractors that knowingly had undocumented foreigners on their payroll.
> 
> So, since you help feed the undocumented foreigners by frequenting Walmart and refusing to wear real clothes, how in the Hell can you criticize the left with a straight face?
> 
> 7)  The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is *NOT* a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> 
> 8)  Under our de jure / lawful / constitutional Constitution, the federal government has no authority to force states to enforce immigration laws.  States can invite anyone in as a guest.
> 
> I advised on this board, many times, that the feds could withhold federal funds for states that did not enforce immigration law if the foreigners had any access to that money or benefited off it.
> 
> While your ilk was swearing at me, Trump took that advice and is threatening to do it
> 
> 9)  You confuse citizenship with Liberty.  I promise you that even people without papers are entitled to Due Process and constitutional guarantees regardless of immigration status
> 
> 10)  You can pretend to be this all knowing sage in a clown suit all day long, but if you do not understand the concept of stare decisis and how your nonsensical approach to this could impact *MY* Freedom and Liberties ... or *your own* for that matter, you are not qualified to criticize me.
> 
> Go ahead and play the part of the clown wanting to be a sage.  Intelligent people won't take you serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.
> *
> DERP!
> 
> *BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?
> *
> You don't recognize Obama the clown?
> 
> * The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is NOT a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> *
> That is awesome!
> 
> Now let's boot the illegal aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would vote to boot you.  If Trump only wants to import the intelligent people into America, he needs to get rid of some of those who aren't so smart.
> 
> Bumper sticker slogan theology - it isn't working for you any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I would vote to boot you.
> *
> You should do that.
> 
> The Dems should run on higher taxes, gun confiscation and open borders.
> Yell it from the rooftops!!!
> 
> Your comrades will sweep back into power.
> *
> Bumper sticker slogan theology - it isn't working for you any more.
> *
> It worked to defeat Hillary.......
Click to expand...


Your worst problem is that you are your own worst enemy.  You don't have the IQ to hold a good conversation.  

You prove your lack of comprehension skills by thinking you're insulting me by chiding Democrats.  I've never voted for a Democrat in my life; try confiscating my gun and it will ruin your day.  

And you think Democrats are my _"comrades_?"  You are too ignorant of history, political strategies, and the platforms of the major parties.  Maybe if you weren't wearing a clown suit, trying to impress Obama with that impersonation, you could find the time to get yourself an education.  You have over 37000 posts on this site.  Do you even have a life?


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.
> 
> 
> 
> SMFH grow the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's educate you:
> 
> 1 - I say so - called because in this country we have a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty standard.  If you were educated and / or an American, you would know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at you, you obfuscate reality. Illegal presence refers to being found within the US via SCOTUS, they can still be charged with Improper Entry if they entered illegally, ie they have no entry stamp in their visa and no I-94 form. Illegal presence is not a violation but an infraction of Administration Law. Improper Entry is a violation of the Federal Law and is a Misdemeanor for the first offense and a felony for the second. YAWN
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 -  Someday it could be *YOU* that is accused of a crime and *REALLY *needing that presumption of innocence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what courts are for. duh.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - Just because a person is in this country without papers does not mean they are removable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are removable until they can prove/show otherwise. You really don't know much about basic immigration law at all. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 - We have this thing called Due Process.  You should Google it and familiarize yourself with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Explain Expedited Removal then. imjusayn
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 -  Anybody that thinks we should split families up and / or force American citizens out of the country over a civil misdemeanor has an emotional issue that is out of touch with reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parents take their children when they move around the world. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 -  There are just as many people who invite the foreigners here as there are people like yourself that think you should ship 'em all out.  As a result, you don't have anything but an opinion in the grand scheme of things.  BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?  Walmart?  Well Walmart was *convicted* of hiring subcontractors that knowingly had undocumented foreigners on their payroll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Economic refugees are not invited here, don't confuse their theft of documents to work here as being invited.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, since you help feed the undocumented foreigners by frequenting Walmart and refusing to wear real clothes, how in the Hell can you criticize the left with a straight face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SMFH Walmart hasn't been found guilty of anything.  Shopping wherever has no bearing on feeding illegals. How can you sit here and exclaim such inane ignorance with a straight face?
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7)  The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is *NOT* a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right they have regarding illegals, yet they have found them guilty of Improper Entry whether they just crossed or they crossed 5 years ago. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8)  Under our de jure / lawful / constitutional Constitution, the federal government has no authority to force states to enforce immigration laws.  States can invite anyone in as a guest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States aren't enforcing any federal immigration law. States can implement their own immigration laws as long as they are within the powers of the state, Arizona v US
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I advised on this board, many times, that the feds could withhold federal funds for states that did not enforce immigration law if the foreigners had any access to that money or benefited off it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so what, many others have stated the same thing, you're not special. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> While your ilk was swearing at me, Trump took that advice and is threatening to do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming to be the bug in the Don's ear? LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9)  You confuse citizenship with Liberty.  I promise you that even people without papers are entitled to Due Process and constitutional guarantees regardless of immigration status
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provided they are charged with an infamous crime.Now explain Expedited Removal where no due process is required.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10)  You can pretend to be this all knowing sage in a clown suit all day long, but if you do not understand the concept of stare decisis and how your nonsensical approach to this could impact *MY* Freedom and Liberties ... or *your own* for that matter, you are not qualified to criticize me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What impacts to your freedom and liberties have you encountered via immigration law?
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and play the part of the clown wanting to be a sage.  Intelligent people won't take you serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, just wow, childish insults are all you have. SMFH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's an illegal alien?
Click to expand...



A big pile of horse manure must have arrived to get you to say something that ridiculous.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * You catch these so - called "illegals,"
> *
> No "so-called" about it.
> Illegal aliens are here illegally.
> They should go home.
> 
> * then they come back.
> *
> That's why we need to secure the border. Build the wall.
> And make it harder for them to work. Turn off the magnet.
> 
> *So, you can do it again OR you can imprison them after they come in repeatedly.
> *
> Yes, some should be imprisoned.
> 
> *We already have more people in prison than any nation on this planet.  That should tell you that you need something else.
> *
> Yeah, fewer criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.  Let's educate you:
> 
> 1 - I say so - called because in this country we have a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty standard.  If you were educated and / or an American, you would know that
> 
> 2 -  Someday it could be *YOU* that is accused of a crime and *REALLY *needing that presumption of innocence
> 
> 3 - Just because a person is in this country without papers does not mean they are removable
> 
> 4 - We have this thing called Due Process.  You should Google it and familiarize yourself with it
> 
> 5 -  Anybody that thinks we should split families up and / or force American citizens out of the country over a civil misdemeanor has an emotional issue that is out of touch with reality
> 
> 6 -  There are just as many people who invite the foreigners here as there are people like yourself that think you should ship 'em all out.  As a result, you don't have anything but an opinion in the grand scheme of things.  BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?  Walmart?  Well Walmart was *convicted* of hiring subcontractors that knowingly had undocumented foreigners on their payroll.
> 
> So, since you help feed the undocumented foreigners by frequenting Walmart and refusing to wear real clothes, how in the Hell can you criticize the left with a straight face?
> 
> 7)  The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is *NOT* a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> 
> 8)  Under our de jure / lawful / constitutional Constitution, the federal government has no authority to force states to enforce immigration laws.  States can invite anyone in as a guest.
> 
> I advised on this board, many times, that the feds could withhold federal funds for states that did not enforce immigration law if the foreigners had any access to that money or benefited off it.
> 
> While your ilk was swearing at me, Trump took that advice and is threatening to do it
> 
> 9)  You confuse citizenship with Liberty.  I promise you that even people without papers are entitled to Due Process and constitutional guarantees regardless of immigration status
> 
> 10)  You can pretend to be this all knowing sage in a clown suit all day long, but if you do not understand the concept of stare decisis and how your nonsensical approach to this could impact *MY* Freedom and Liberties ... or *your own* for that matter, you are not qualified to criticize me.
> 
> Go ahead and play the part of the clown wanting to be a sage.  Intelligent people won't take you serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.
> *
> DERP!
> 
> *BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?
> *
> You don't recognize Obama the clown?
> 
> * The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is NOT a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> *
> That is awesome!
> 
> Now let's boot the illegal aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would vote to boot you.  If Trump only wants to import the intelligent people into America, he needs to get rid of some of those who aren't so smart.
> 
> Bumper sticker slogan theology - it isn't working for you any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I would vote to boot you.
> *
> You should do that.
> 
> The Dems should run on higher taxes, gun confiscation and open borders.
> Yell it from the rooftops!!!
> 
> Your comrades will sweep back into power.
> *
> Bumper sticker slogan theology - it isn't working for you any more.
> *
> It worked to defeat Hillary.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your worst problem is that you are your own worst enemy.  You don't have the IQ to hold a good conversation.
> 
> You prove your lack of comprehension skills by thinking you're insulting me by chiding Democrats.  I've never voted for a Democrat in my life; try confiscating my gun and it will ruin your day.
> 
> And you think Democrats are my _"comrades_?"  You are too ignorant of history, political strategies, and the platforms of the major parties.  Maybe if you weren't wearing a clown suit, trying to impress Obama with that impersonation, you could find the time to get yourself an education.  You have over 37000 posts on this site.  Do you even have a life?
Click to expand...


*And you think Democrats are my "comrades?"  
*
You're a Republican who thinks deporting illegal aliens is a bad idea?
*
Maybe if you weren't wearing a clown suit, trying to impress Obama with that impersonation
*
That's not me, that's Obama, moron.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.
> 
> 
> 
> SMFH grow the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's educate you:
> 
> 1 - I say so - called because in this country we have a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty standard.  If you were educated and / or an American, you would know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at you, you obfuscate reality. Illegal presence refers to being found within the US via SCOTUS, they can still be charged with Improper Entry if they entered illegally, ie they have no entry stamp in their visa and no I-94 form. Illegal presence is not a violation but an infraction of Administration Law. Improper Entry is a violation of the Federal Law and is a Misdemeanor for the first offense and a felony for the second. YAWN
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 -  Someday it could be *YOU* that is accused of a crime and *REALLY *needing that presumption of innocence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what courts are for. duh.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - Just because a person is in this country without papers does not mean they are removable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are removable until they can prove/show otherwise. You really don't know much about basic immigration law at all. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 - We have this thing called Due Process.  You should Google it and familiarize yourself with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Explain Expedited Removal then. imjusayn
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 -  Anybody that thinks we should split families up and / or force American citizens out of the country over a civil misdemeanor has an emotional issue that is out of touch with reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parents take their children when they move around the world. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 -  There are just as many people who invite the foreigners here as there are people like yourself that think you should ship 'em all out.  As a result, you don't have anything but an opinion in the grand scheme of things.  BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?  Walmart?  Well Walmart was *convicted* of hiring subcontractors that knowingly had undocumented foreigners on their payroll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Economic refugees are not invited here, don't confuse their theft of documents to work here as being invited.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, since you help feed the undocumented foreigners by frequenting Walmart and refusing to wear real clothes, how in the Hell can you criticize the left with a straight face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SMFH Walmart hasn't been found guilty of anything.  Shopping wherever has no bearing on feeding illegals. How can you sit here and exclaim such inane ignorance with a straight face?
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7)  The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is *NOT* a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right they have regarding illegals, yet they have found them guilty of Improper Entry whether they just crossed or they crossed 5 years ago. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8)  Under our de jure / lawful / constitutional Constitution, the federal government has no authority to force states to enforce immigration laws.  States can invite anyone in as a guest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States aren't enforcing any federal immigration law. States can implement their own immigration laws as long as they are within the powers of the state, Arizona v US
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I advised on this board, many times, that the feds could withhold federal funds for states that did not enforce immigration law if the foreigners had any access to that money or benefited off it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so what, many others have stated the same thing, you're not special. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> While your ilk was swearing at me, Trump took that advice and is threatening to do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming to be the bug in the Don's ear? LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9)  You confuse citizenship with Liberty.  I promise you that even people without papers are entitled to Due Process and constitutional guarantees regardless of immigration status
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provided they are charged with an infamous crime.Now explain Expedited Removal where no due process is required.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10)  You can pretend to be this all knowing sage in a clown suit all day long, but if you do not understand the concept of stare decisis and how your nonsensical approach to this could impact *MY* Freedom and Liberties ... or *your own* for that matter, you are not qualified to criticize me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What impacts to your freedom and liberties have you encountered via immigration law?
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and play the part of the clown wanting to be a sage.  Intelligent people won't take you serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, just wow, childish insults are all you have. SMFH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's an illegal alien?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A big pile of horse manure must have arrived to get you to say something that ridiculous.
Click to expand...


You're full of shit, but I  wouldn't call you a big pile.......


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.  Let's educate you:
> 
> 1 - I say so - called because in this country we have a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty standard.  If you were educated and / or an American, you would know that
> 
> 2 -  Someday it could be *YOU* that is accused of a crime and *REALLY *needing that presumption of innocence
> 
> 3 - Just because a person is in this country without papers does not mean they are removable
> 
> 4 - We have this thing called Due Process.  You should Google it and familiarize yourself with it
> 
> 5 -  Anybody that thinks we should split families up and / or force American citizens out of the country over a civil misdemeanor has an emotional issue that is out of touch with reality
> 
> 6 -  There are just as many people who invite the foreigners here as there are people like yourself that think you should ship 'em all out.  As a result, you don't have anything but an opinion in the grand scheme of things.  BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?  Walmart?  Well Walmart was *convicted* of hiring subcontractors that knowingly had undocumented foreigners on their payroll.
> 
> So, since you help feed the undocumented foreigners by frequenting Walmart and refusing to wear real clothes, how in the Hell can you criticize the left with a straight face?
> 
> 7)  The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is *NOT* a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> 
> 8)  Under our de jure / lawful / constitutional Constitution, the federal government has no authority to force states to enforce immigration laws.  States can invite anyone in as a guest.
> 
> I advised on this board, many times, that the feds could withhold federal funds for states that did not enforce immigration law if the foreigners had any access to that money or benefited off it.
> 
> While your ilk was swearing at me, Trump took that advice and is threatening to do it
> 
> 9)  You confuse citizenship with Liberty.  I promise you that even people without papers are entitled to Due Process and constitutional guarantees regardless of immigration status
> 
> 10)  You can pretend to be this all knowing sage in a clown suit all day long, but if you do not understand the concept of stare decisis and how your nonsensical approach to this could impact *MY* Freedom and Liberties ... or *your own* for that matter, you are not qualified to criticize me.
> 
> Go ahead and play the part of the clown wanting to be a sage.  Intelligent people won't take you serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.
> *
> DERP!
> 
> *BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?
> *
> You don't recognize Obama the clown?
> 
> * The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is NOT a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> *
> That is awesome!
> 
> Now let's boot the illegal aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would vote to boot you.  If Trump only wants to import the intelligent people into America, he needs to get rid of some of those who aren't so smart.
> 
> Bumper sticker slogan theology - it isn't working for you any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I would vote to boot you.
> *
> You should do that.
> 
> The Dems should run on higher taxes, gun confiscation and open borders.
> Yell it from the rooftops!!!
> 
> Your comrades will sweep back into power.
> *
> Bumper sticker slogan theology - it isn't working for you any more.
> *
> It worked to defeat Hillary.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your worst problem is that you are your own worst enemy.  You don't have the IQ to hold a good conversation.
> 
> You prove your lack of comprehension skills by thinking you're insulting me by chiding Democrats.  I've never voted for a Democrat in my life; try confiscating my gun and it will ruin your day.
> 
> And you think Democrats are my _"comrades_?"  You are too ignorant of history, political strategies, and the platforms of the major parties.  Maybe if you weren't wearing a clown suit, trying to impress Obama with that impersonation, you could find the time to get yourself an education.  You have over 37000 posts on this site.  Do you even have a life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And you think Democrats are my "comrades?"
> *
> You're a Republican who thinks deporting illegal aliens is a bad idea?
> *
> Maybe if you weren't wearing a clown suit, trying to impress Obama with that impersonation
> *
> That's not me, that's Obama, moron.
Click to expand...


Just because I voted for Trump does not mean I like Republicans either.

What I am against, son, is building a government so big that we cannot resist it when you and I are deemed the bad guys.  That day must be here because I've been watching my own brethren get their asses kicked while they do nothing but peck keyboards and try to make enemies among themselves.

You are in a fight with an enemy that is smarter than you.  They use psychology to get you to expend your efforts making moves that are penny wise and dollar foolish.

You cannot understand that for everything you gain, there's something lost.  If you could build a wall 50 feet tall for free, it would be used against you as long as Uncle Scam had control over it.  And if Donald Trump is the only asset you have in this fight, the day he's gone, you're screwed.

You are seeing that backlash by the left over guns.  When Trump is gone, you will see the backlash over immigration and people like you will be the target.  If you want a problem fixed, you have to out think the opposition and do it yourself.  If it involves increasing the size, power and / or scope of government, you will lose... every time.


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.
> 
> 
> 
> SMFH grow the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's educate you:
> 
> 1 - I say so - called because in this country we have a presumption of innocence / innocent until proven guilty standard.  If you were educated and / or an American, you would know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at you, you obfuscate reality. Illegal presence refers to being found within the US via SCOTUS, they can still be charged with Improper Entry if they entered illegally, ie they have no entry stamp in their visa and no I-94 form. Illegal presence is not a violation but an infraction of Administration Law. Improper Entry is a violation of the Federal Law and is a Misdemeanor for the first offense and a felony for the second. YAWN
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 -  Someday it could be *YOU* that is accused of a crime and *REALLY *needing that presumption of innocence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what courts are for. duh.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - Just because a person is in this country without papers does not mean they are removable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are removable until they can prove/show otherwise. You really don't know much about basic immigration law at all. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 - We have this thing called Due Process.  You should Google it and familiarize yourself with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Explain Expedited Removal then. imjusayn
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 -  Anybody that thinks we should split families up and / or force American citizens out of the country over a civil misdemeanor has an emotional issue that is out of touch with reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parents take their children when they move around the world. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 -  There are just as many people who invite the foreigners here as there are people like yourself that think you should ship 'em all out.  As a result, you don't have anything but an opinion in the grand scheme of things.  BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?  Walmart?  Well Walmart was *convicted* of hiring subcontractors that knowingly had undocumented foreigners on their payroll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Economic refugees are not invited here, don't confuse their theft of documents to work here as being invited.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, since you help feed the undocumented foreigners by frequenting Walmart and refusing to wear real clothes, how in the Hell can you criticize the left with a straight face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SMFH Walmart hasn't been found guilty of anything.  Shopping wherever has no bearing on feeding illegals. How can you sit here and exclaim such inane ignorance with a straight face?
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7)  The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is *NOT* a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right they have regarding illegals, yet they have found them guilty of Improper Entry whether they just crossed or they crossed 5 years ago. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8)  Under our de jure / lawful / constitutional Constitution, the federal government has no authority to force states to enforce immigration laws.  States can invite anyone in as a guest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States aren't enforcing any federal immigration law. States can implement their own immigration laws as long as they are within the powers of the state, Arizona v US
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I advised on this board, many times, that the feds could withhold federal funds for states that did not enforce immigration law if the foreigners had any access to that money or benefited off it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so what, many others have stated the same thing, you're not special. SHRUG
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> While your ilk was swearing at me, Trump took that advice and is threatening to do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming to be the bug in the Don's ear? LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9)  You confuse citizenship with Liberty.  I promise you that even people without papers are entitled to Due Process and constitutional guarantees regardless of immigration status
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provided they are charged with an infamous crime.Now explain Expedited Removal where no due process is required.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10)  You can pretend to be this all knowing sage in a clown suit all day long, but if you do not understand the concept of stare decisis and how your nonsensical approach to this could impact *MY* Freedom and Liberties ... or *your own* for that matter, you are not qualified to criticize me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What impacts to your freedom and liberties have you encountered via immigration law?
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and play the part of the clown wanting to be a sage.  Intelligent people won't take you serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, just wow, childish insults are all you have. SMFH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's an illegal alien?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A big pile of horse manure must have arrived to get you to say something that ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're full of shit, but I  wouldn't call you a big pile.......
Click to expand...


Whatever inspired that one post I responded to has to be tied to a large pile manure.  

Let me clue you in on something.  I'm good enough to warrant my very own personal stalker.  Disinformation artists line up to take a shot at taking me down.  You have been here and have over 37000 posts... What have you done with *YOUR* life?


----------



## MaryL

Avatar4321 said:


> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship


You mean immigrants? Illegal aliens, a rose by any other name? My grandparents came here legally.  They weren't brown. They were Europeans and legally immigrated in here. No other group I know of uses their kids as a hedge then presumes to call themselves "dreamers" and asks legislation to give them special status or forgiveness or whatever, NO other group in American history has ever done this before.  Mexicans have gotten say: Special  sanctuary status, without or contrary to popular sentiment. And then Mexicans use their  children as  human shields.  Now, ONLY Mexicans  can get away with this. My Immigrant  great grand parents  from Europe never did this, and nobody else  has, either, just Mexicans. Um, why is  noticing that  xenophobia?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm sure if they enforced all the laws on the books, you're ass would be in maximum security.
> *
> DERP!
> 
> *BTW, where did you buy that ridiculous looking clown outfit you wear?
> *
> You don't recognize Obama the clown?
> 
> * The United States Supreme Court has ruled that it is NOT a crime for an undocumented foreigner to be present in the United States
> *
> That is awesome!
> 
> Now let's boot the illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would vote to boot you.  If Trump only wants to import the intelligent people into America, he needs to get rid of some of those who aren't so smart.
> 
> Bumper sticker slogan theology - it isn't working for you any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I would vote to boot you.
> *
> You should do that.
> 
> The Dems should run on higher taxes, gun confiscation and open borders.
> Yell it from the rooftops!!!
> 
> Your comrades will sweep back into power.
> *
> Bumper sticker slogan theology - it isn't working for you any more.
> *
> It worked to defeat Hillary.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your worst problem is that you are your own worst enemy.  You don't have the IQ to hold a good conversation.
> 
> You prove your lack of comprehension skills by thinking you're insulting me by chiding Democrats.  I've never voted for a Democrat in my life; try confiscating my gun and it will ruin your day.
> 
> And you think Democrats are my _"comrades_?"  You are too ignorant of history, political strategies, and the platforms of the major parties.  Maybe if you weren't wearing a clown suit, trying to impress Obama with that impersonation, you could find the time to get yourself an education.  You have over 37000 posts on this site.  Do you even have a life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And you think Democrats are my "comrades?"
> *
> You're a Republican who thinks deporting illegal aliens is a bad idea?
> *
> Maybe if you weren't wearing a clown suit, trying to impress Obama with that impersonation
> *
> That's not me, that's Obama, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I voted for Trump does not mean I like Republicans either.
> 
> What I am against, son, is building a government so big that we cannot resist it when you and I are deemed the bad guys.  That day must be here because I've been watching my own brethren get their asses kicked while they do nothing but peck keyboards and try to make enemies among themselves.
> 
> You are in a fight with an enemy that is smarter than you.  They use psychology to get you to expend your efforts making moves that are penny wise and dollar foolish.
> 
> You cannot understand that for everything you gain, there's something lost.  If you could build a wall 50 feet tall for free, it would be used against you as long as Uncle Scam had control over it.  And if Donald Trump is the only asset you have in this fight, the day he's gone, you're screwed.
> 
> You are seeing that backlash by the left over guns.  When Trump is gone, you will see the backlash over immigration and people like you will be the target.  If you want a problem fixed, you have to out think the opposition and do it yourself.  If it involves increasing the size, power and / or scope of government, you will lose... every time.
Click to expand...


You're right, our government should be so small that we can't even protect our borders. DERP!


----------



## Unkotare

Funny how some people define others by skin color specifically, name the country they hate, and still whine and complain when they are reminded that they are, in fact, racists and bigots.


----------



## MaryL

We are all dreamers , in some way. I dream our government will stop being Quislings and collaborators to Mexican invaders. Hitler used  overt force by way of  bombs and Stukas and blizkreig to  invade overtly, Mexicans use passive aggression  and subversion as a form of blitzkrieg to invade, and I see them pretty much the same.  And our leaders that capitulate to illegal Mexican invaders, I  see as collaborators, the Vichy Government that has sold us out. We don't want these sell outs they usurp their power. We don't want sanctuary cities, we don't want  the state to ignore immigration laws. NO!


----------



## impuretrash

MaryL said:


> We are all dreamers , in some way. I dream our government will stop being Quislings and collaborators to Mexican invaders. Hitler used  overt force by way of  bombs and Stukas and blizkreig to  invade overtly, Mexicans use passive aggression  and subversion as a form of blitzkrieg to invade, and I see them pretty much the same.  And our leaders that capitulate to illegal Mexican invaders, I  see as collaborators, the Vichy Government that has sold us out. We don't want these sell outs they usurp their power. We don't want sanctuary cities, we don't want  the state to ignore immigration laws. NO!



I absolutely agree with your stance on illegal immigration, yet (sorry to go off topic) completely disagree with your ideas concerning gun control.


----------



## theliq

Avatar4321 said:


> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship


Well I HATE TO REMIND YOU >>>>>>THAT ALL AMERICANS ARE IMMIGRANTS,ILLEGAL OR NOT>>>>>>YOU MAY WELL BE A DECENDED FROM ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS OR OTHERS ON HERE....IT IS THE LAW OF AVERAGES..........So you yourself could well be kicked out,even if you are 1st,2nd,3rd or 4th generation.........see how Dumb your prose is in the hands and mind of the more intelligent,IE MYSELF LOL...steve


----------



## theliq

TNHarley said:


> Fuck all illegals
> Cut of all incentive


YAWN...anyhow,you would never be able to gather in fruit and crops in CALIF., without Illegals...FACT but you would let them rot on the ground,that sounds stupid

But remember,YOUR GREAT LEADER HIMSELF has used ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS ON HIS BUILDING PROJECTS YOU FOOL,moreover was taken to Court for UNDER PAYING THEM,TRUMP LOST AND HAD TO RIGHTFULLY PAY UP.......O YE OF LITTLE MIND,HOW YOU BLEAT,BUT DON"T KNOW HOW TO SWEAT....


----------



## theliq

MaryL said:


> We are all dreamers , in some way. I dream our government will stop being Quislings and collaborators to Mexican invaders. Hitler used  overt force by way of  bombs and Stukas and blizkreig to  invade overtly, Mexicans use passive aggression  and subversion as a form of blitzkrieg to invade, and I see them pretty much the same.  And our leaders that capitulate to illegal Mexican invaders, I  see as collaborators, the Vichy Government that has sold us out. We don't want these sell outs they usurp their power. We don't want sanctuary cities, we don't want  the state to ignore immigration laws. NO!


Ask TRUMP why he EMPLOYED ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS and who was fined by the Courts for under paying them...methinks you PROTEST TOO MUCH but then I have found most AMERICANS ARE TOTAL HYPOCRITES


----------



## longknife




----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Dragonlady said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal compassion to the illegal horde crossing the border was shown in full force last night at the Presidents First SOTU speech.  Liberals should be thankful I am not running for president.
> 1. I would close the borders by either building a wall or getting the military out of foreign nations, put them on the border and give orders to shoot to kill anyone trying to cross illegally.
> 2. Enact a 5 year Census, going house to house and if you cannot prove you have a legitimate birth certificate with Social Security you are immediately rounded up by ICE and taken to the emergency holding areas that Obama and Bush created for overzealous rioters.
> 3. Punish anyone or any company known for hiring illegals with $10,000 fine and 5 years in jail.
> 4. Arrest any politician who aids and abets a known illegal criminal by enacting sanctuary cities, counties or states, give them a trial for treason , if found guilty, send to a country of their choice or executed.
> I no longer have compassion for those who come here illegally and demand the same rights that I have.  Fuck em all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are mistaking common sense with compassion. Your post shows you have neither.  Reagan pushed through the last amnesty over the objections of Democrats who said it would just encourage more illegal immigration.
> 
> Every time Democrats tried to increase fines for employers who hire illegals, Republicans have blocked the legislation. Both Obama and Clinton cracked down hard on illegals. Trump is a piker where it comes to deportations compared to Obama’s first year in office.
> 
> There are 11 million undocumented aliens in your country. Deporting them will serious affect your GDP, your food supply and several industries such as construction. Removal of these 11 million will cost billions to round them up, give them hearing and deport them.
> 
> There are no FEMA camps. Those are a conservative pipe dream.
> 
> Donald Trump and the crowd that believes in FEMA camps
> 
> So where do you propose to put all these people, and who is going to round them up? Your courts are already overwhelmed and anyone who has been in the country for more than 14 days is legally entitled to a hearing.
> 
> Illegals are coming in by plane with visasand overstaying their visas. They’re not sneaking across your borders in any large numbers. More people are going back to Mexico than are sneaking into the US.
> 
> There were fewer undocumented Mexicans in the US when Obama left office, than when he entered, in part because of the Recession. Building the wall is a waste of time and money.
> 
> “Sanctuary cities” are simply cities who don’t waste precious tax dollars and spaces in overcrowded local jails for federal immigration prisoners. They’re not paid to arrest or detain federal prisoners nor are they legally required to do so. You don’t like it?  Change the law.
> 
> So stop blaming liberals for the mess that Reagan and the Republicans made with their amnesty and refusal to act and come up with some common sense solutions that address the economics of rounding up and deporting 11 million people and the effect that will have on your economy.
Click to expand...




> amnesty over the objections of Democrats


 Is there any time that you don't fucking LIE?

Ronald Reagan went to Tip O'Neil and made a deal that if Tip would give Ronald the wall, then the illegals would be given amnesty.  Tip said he would make the deal, and when Ronald Signed the bill and the wall was supposed to be built, Tip then said that the funding of the wall wasn't there.  Typical of the worthless liberal to say one thing then lie his ass off because the ends justify the means.


----------



## TNHarley

theliq said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck all illegals
> Cut of all incentive
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN...anyhow,you would never be able to gather in fruit and crops in CALIF., without Illegals...FACT but you would let them rot on the ground,that sounds stupid
> 
> But remember,YOUR GREAT LEADER HIMSELF has used ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS ON HIS BUILDING PROJECTS YOU FOOL,moreover was taken to Court for UNDER PAYING THEM,TRUMP LOST AND HAD TO RIGHTFULLY PAY UP.......O YE OF LITTLE MIND,HOW YOU BLEAT,BUT DON"T KNOW HOW TO SWEAT....
Click to expand...

Who is my great leader, ya big dummy? 
And why would someone elses actions have anything to do with my beliefs? Sounds like projection...


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all dreamers , in some way. I dream our government will stop being Quislings and collaborators to Mexican invaders. Hitler used  overt force by way of  bombs and Stukas and blizkreig to  invade overtly, Mexicans use passive aggression  and subversion as a form of blitzkrieg to invade, and I see them pretty much the same.  And our leaders that capitulate to illegal Mexican invaders, I  see as collaborators, the Vichy Government that has sold us out. We don't want these sell outs they usurp their power. We don't want sanctuary cities, we don't want  the state to ignore immigration laws. NO!
> 
> 
> 
> Ask TRUMP why he EMPLOYED ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS and who was fined by the Courts for under paying them...methinks you PROTEST TOO MUCH but then I have found most AMERICANS ARE TOTAL HYPOCRITES
Click to expand...


Out of 323.1 million people, how many do you know?


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Well I HATE TO REMIND YOU >>>>>>THAT ALL AMERICANS ARE IMMIGRANTS,ILLEGAL OR NOT>>>>>>YOU MAY WELL BE A DECENDED FROM ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS OR OTHERS ON HERE....IT IS THE LAW OF AVERAGES..........So you yourself could well be kicked out,even if you are 1st,2nd,3rd or 4th generation.........see how Dumb your prose is in the hands and mind of the more intelligent,IE MYSELF LOL...steve
Click to expand...


Like all Australians are convicts?


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would vote to boot you.  If Trump only wants to import the intelligent people into America, he needs to get rid of some of those who aren't so smart.
> 
> Bumper sticker slogan theology - it isn't working for you any more.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I would vote to boot you.
> *
> You should do that.
> 
> The Dems should run on higher taxes, gun confiscation and open borders.
> Yell it from the rooftops!!!
> 
> Your comrades will sweep back into power.
> *
> Bumper sticker slogan theology - it isn't working for you any more.
> *
> It worked to defeat Hillary.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your worst problem is that you are your own worst enemy.  You don't have the IQ to hold a good conversation.
> 
> You prove your lack of comprehension skills by thinking you're insulting me by chiding Democrats.  I've never voted for a Democrat in my life; try confiscating my gun and it will ruin your day.
> 
> And you think Democrats are my _"comrades_?"  You are too ignorant of history, political strategies, and the platforms of the major parties.  Maybe if you weren't wearing a clown suit, trying to impress Obama with that impersonation, you could find the time to get yourself an education.  You have over 37000 posts on this site.  Do you even have a life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And you think Democrats are my "comrades?"
> *
> You're a Republican who thinks deporting illegal aliens is a bad idea?
> *
> Maybe if you weren't wearing a clown suit, trying to impress Obama with that impersonation
> *
> That's not me, that's Obama, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I voted for Trump does not mean I like Republicans either.
> 
> What I am against, son, is building a government so big that we cannot resist it when you and I are deemed the bad guys.  That day must be here because I've been watching my own brethren get their asses kicked while they do nothing but peck keyboards and try to make enemies among themselves.
> 
> You are in a fight with an enemy that is smarter than you.  They use psychology to get you to expend your efforts making moves that are penny wise and dollar foolish.
> 
> You cannot understand that for everything you gain, there's something lost.  If you could build a wall 50 feet tall for free, it would be used against you as long as Uncle Scam had control over it.  And if Donald Trump is the only asset you have in this fight, the day he's gone, you're screwed.
> 
> You are seeing that backlash by the left over guns.  When Trump is gone, you will see the backlash over immigration and people like you will be the target.  If you want a problem fixed, you have to out think the opposition and do it yourself.  If it involves increasing the size, power and / or scope of government, you will lose... every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, our government should be so small that we can't even protect our borders. DERP!
Click to expand...


You know, I don't know how you can call people names and circumvent the mods here, but have at it.  The practice only shows that you do not have a cogent argument.

It was the anti-immigrant side that screwed up the border situation.  You want a big government because, let's face it, you believe in National Socialism.  It's your fault and those like you that border security went to Hell.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

theliq said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Well I HATE TO REMIND YOU >>>>>>THAT ALL AMERICANS ARE IMMIGRANTS,ILLEGAL OR NOT>>>>>>YOU MAY WELL BE A DECENDED FROM ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS OR OTHERS ON HERE....IT IS THE LAW OF AVERAGES..........So you yourself could well be kicked out,even if you are 1st,2nd,3rd or 4th generation.........see how Dumb your prose is in the hands and mind of the more intelligent,IE MYSELF LOL...steve
Click to expand...


*So you yourself could well be kicked out,even if you are 1st,2nd,3rd or 4th generation.........
*
No.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would vote to boot you.
> *
> You should do that.
> 
> The Dems should run on higher taxes, gun confiscation and open borders.
> Yell it from the rooftops!!!
> 
> Your comrades will sweep back into power.
> *
> Bumper sticker slogan theology - it isn't working for you any more.
> *
> It worked to defeat Hillary.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your worst problem is that you are your own worst enemy.  You don't have the IQ to hold a good conversation.
> 
> You prove your lack of comprehension skills by thinking you're insulting me by chiding Democrats.  I've never voted for a Democrat in my life; try confiscating my gun and it will ruin your day.
> 
> And you think Democrats are my _"comrades_?"  You are too ignorant of history, political strategies, and the platforms of the major parties.  Maybe if you weren't wearing a clown suit, trying to impress Obama with that impersonation, you could find the time to get yourself an education.  You have over 37000 posts on this site.  Do you even have a life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And you think Democrats are my "comrades?"
> *
> You're a Republican who thinks deporting illegal aliens is a bad idea?
> *
> Maybe if you weren't wearing a clown suit, trying to impress Obama with that impersonation
> *
> That's not me, that's Obama, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I voted for Trump does not mean I like Republicans either.
> 
> What I am against, son, is building a government so big that we cannot resist it when you and I are deemed the bad guys.  That day must be here because I've been watching my own brethren get their asses kicked while they do nothing but peck keyboards and try to make enemies among themselves.
> 
> You are in a fight with an enemy that is smarter than you.  They use psychology to get you to expend your efforts making moves that are penny wise and dollar foolish.
> 
> You cannot understand that for everything you gain, there's something lost.  If you could build a wall 50 feet tall for free, it would be used against you as long as Uncle Scam had control over it.  And if Donald Trump is the only asset you have in this fight, the day he's gone, you're screwed.
> 
> You are seeing that backlash by the left over guns.  When Trump is gone, you will see the backlash over immigration and people like you will be the target.  If you want a problem fixed, you have to out think the opposition and do it yourself.  If it involves increasing the size, power and / or scope of government, you will lose... every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, our government should be so small that we can't even protect our borders. DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, I don't know how you can call people names and circumvent the mods here, but have at it.  The practice only shows that you do not have a cogent argument.
> 
> It was the anti-immigrant side that screwed up the border situation.  You want a big government because, let's face it, you believe in National Socialism.  It's your fault and those like you that border security went to Hell.
Click to expand...


*It was the anti-immigrant side that screwed up the border situation.  
*
How?

* You want a big government
*
I don't.

*let's face it, you believe in National Socialism.  
*
I believe it is bad. Just like all forms of left-wing, big government are bad.


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your worst problem is that you are your own worst enemy.  You don't have the IQ to hold a good conversation.
> 
> You prove your lack of comprehension skills by thinking you're insulting me by chiding Democrats.  I've never voted for a Democrat in my life; try confiscating my gun and it will ruin your day.
> 
> And you think Democrats are my _"comrades_?"  You are too ignorant of history, political strategies, and the platforms of the major parties.  Maybe if you weren't wearing a clown suit, trying to impress Obama with that impersonation, you could find the time to get yourself an education.  You have over 37000 posts on this site.  Do you even have a life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And you think Democrats are my "comrades?"
> *
> You're a Republican who thinks deporting illegal aliens is a bad idea?
> *
> Maybe if you weren't wearing a clown suit, trying to impress Obama with that impersonation
> *
> That's not me, that's Obama, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I voted for Trump does not mean I like Republicans either.
> 
> What I am against, son, is building a government so big that we cannot resist it when you and I are deemed the bad guys.  That day must be here because I've been watching my own brethren get their asses kicked while they do nothing but peck keyboards and try to make enemies among themselves.
> 
> You are in a fight with an enemy that is smarter than you.  They use psychology to get you to expend your efforts making moves that are penny wise and dollar foolish.
> 
> You cannot understand that for everything you gain, there's something lost.  If you could build a wall 50 feet tall for free, it would be used against you as long as Uncle Scam had control over it.  And if Donald Trump is the only asset you have in this fight, the day he's gone, you're screwed.
> 
> You are seeing that backlash by the left over guns.  When Trump is gone, you will see the backlash over immigration and people like you will be the target.  If you want a problem fixed, you have to out think the opposition and do it yourself.  If it involves increasing the size, power and / or scope of government, you will lose... every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, our government should be so small that we can't even protect our borders. DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, I don't know how you can call people names and circumvent the mods here, but have at it.  The practice only shows that you do not have a cogent argument.
> 
> It was the anti-immigrant side that screwed up the border situation.  You want a big government because, let's face it, you believe in National Socialism.  It's your fault and those like you that border security went to Hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It was the anti-immigrant side that screwed up the border situation.
> *
> How?
> 
> * You want a big government
> *
> I don't.
> 
> *let's face it, you believe in National Socialism.
> *
> I believe it is bad. Just like all forms of left-wing, big government are bad.
Click to expand...


In the early 2000s the civilian militias had taken up where the KKK had started in 1977 (IIRC.)  Research David Duke and Border Watch.

Civilian militias were offering their services to those who asked.  Then an altercation happened between the group Ranch Rescue and some Salvadorans that were attempting to cross over the border on private land.  Acting at the behest of a private property owner, Ranch Rescue stopped the Salvadorans and a fight ensued.  The Salvadorans lost.

The matter went to court and there the members of Ranch Rescue ended up in prison and the land-owner lost his family farm to the Salvadorans.

Leiva v. Ranch Rescue

My advice (and that of others at that time) was to appeal the decisions.  *BOTH* sides (property owner and and Ranch Rescue) caved in AND the civilian militias bowed down to Uncle Scam.  The judge ruled that members of Ranch Rescue violated the* civil rights* of the trespassing Salvadorans.  So, essentially, the anti-immigrant Minutemen and so forth did not challenge the court that was saying that the rights of undocumented foreigners trumped the Rights of private property owners.  

Those groups then spun off a number of anti-immigrant efforts, their leadership getting involved in civil rights violations, embarrassing losses, and a lot of their top brass convicted for a host of violations including multiple convictions for murder.

Those people turned back the clock on private property Rights; they killed innocent people; they allowed the government to grow bigger and now - along the border - the government won't even allow private property owners to protect their own private property!  Today, rather than admit the defeat, they send in full time trolls and disinformation artists to try and harass me so that the truth cannot be told.

Essentially, your side is losing because they gave the government unlimited powers where, before,  private property could have been protected by private interests, leaving the government to deal with real criminals ... like terrorists and drug smugglers.

Weakening private property Rights and claiming foreigners are _"stealing_" jobs (when the government does *NOT* own jobs in the private sector) is plain, straight up, National Socialism.  They don't have a plan to deal with immigration and they cannot afford to have someone like me break the stalemate with proposals that solve the underlying issue.  So, you are surrounded by incompetent dummies that have lost every war on this issue and with each succeeding generation, the demographics change a bit more that a win by a popularity vote goes against you - and it increases on a daily basis.

Son, you *don't win* a war with 37,000 + plus posts on a discussion board.  You win the fight by* being in it*.  You do that by petitioning legislators, getting involved in legal challenges, submitting proposed legislation to your elected representatives.  You win via physical protest and getting off your ass to go talk face to face to neighbors, church pastors, politicians and the media.  If you were in my neighborhood, you could not find people that lived here longer than twenty years that don't know who I am.  Hell, that goes for the whole county.  

The way the left beat the right was to fill it with people like Jim Gilchrist and T.J. Ready.  The right laughed and told you what an idiot I was.  Where are *THEY* today?  All of those people* lost* and I exited the public eye and spent fifteen years, bitching about it anonymously.  And here we are, fifteen years after the fact and the people you are influenced by have only become professionals at* getting their asses kicked.*  Had they not screwed it up, we'd have that immigration issue taken off the table and be taking charge of a country now run by incompetent boobs... boobs *YOU *and your ilk put into power while you were getting your asses handed to you by the left. 

All your posting and jockeying to become the most popular here won't change that.  In a few months, God willing, you may hear of an effort that is *NOT* addicted nor used to losing.   That presumes there are a few patriots left that have an IQ greater than their shoe size.


----------



## usmcstinger

Deport all illegal immigrants!


----------



## Humorme

usmcstinger said:


> Deport all illegal immigrants!



To what end?  You deport the breadwinner and then take on their wife and several American born children as welfarites.  Do you think this stuff through?


----------



## Unkotare

Humorme said:


> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deport all illegal immigrants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To what end?  ....
Click to expand...



Enforcing immigration law?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deport all illegal immigrants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To what end?  You deport the breadwinner and then take on their wife and several American born children as welfarites.  Do you think this stuff through?
Click to expand...


The wife is free to self deport with her children.


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deport all illegal immigrants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To what end?  You deport the breadwinner and then take on their wife and several American born children as welfarites.  Do you think this stuff through?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wife is free to self deport with her children.
Click to expand...


With no jobs in Mexico, it makes more sense to stay in the U.S. and go on welfare.

Just because the morons running the anti-immigrant bandwagon didn't bother to teach you this:

*  By putting the kids of welfare, it would bankrupt this country

*  Foreign countries are under no legal obligation to accept American citizen children

*  Your political jockeying will not be considered by the United States Supreme Court - which is, BTW, dominated by lawyers, who are members of the American Bar Association, the most liberal organization on the face of the earth.

You can win all the brownie points here you like, but the mindset you support hasn't seen anything but defeat in over 15 years.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deport all illegal immigrants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To what end?  You deport the breadwinner and then take on their wife and several American born children as welfarites.  Do you think this stuff through?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wife is free to self deport with her children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With no jobs in Mexico, it makes more sense to stay in the U.S. and go on welfare.
> 
> Just because the morons running the anti-immigrant bandwagon didn't bother to teach you this:
> 
> *  By putting the kids of welfare, it would bankrupt this country
> 
> *  Foreign countries are under no legal obligation to accept American citizen children
> 
> *  Your political jockeying will not be considered by the United States Supreme Court - which is, BTW, dominated by lawyers, who are members of the American Bar Association, the most liberal organization on the face of the earth.
> 
> You can win all the brownie points here you like, but the mindset you support hasn't seen anything but defeat in over 15 years.
Click to expand...

*
With no jobs in Mexico, it makes more sense to stay in the U.S. and go on welfare.
*
That's another reason we need to seal the border and send them home.

**  By putting the kids of welfare, it would bankrupt this country
*
Are you under the impression that none of these families are already on welfare?

**  Foreign countries are under no legal obligation to accept American citizen children
*
Mexico won't take their citizens and their kids back?

*You can win all the brownie points here you like, but the mindset you support hasn't seen anything but defeat in over 15 years.
*
Build the wall. Boot the illegals.


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deport all illegal immigrants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To what end?  You deport the breadwinner and then take on their wife and several American born children as welfarites.  Do you think this stuff through?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wife is free to self deport with her children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With no jobs in Mexico, it makes more sense to stay in the U.S. and go on welfare.
> 
> Just because the morons running the anti-immigrant bandwagon didn't bother to teach you this:
> 
> *  By putting the kids of welfare, it would bankrupt this country
> 
> *  Foreign countries are under no legal obligation to accept American citizen children
> 
> *  Your political jockeying will not be considered by the United States Supreme Court - which is, BTW, dominated by lawyers, who are members of the American Bar Association, the most liberal organization on the face of the earth.
> 
> You can win all the brownie points here you like, but the mindset you support hasn't seen anything but defeat in over 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> With no jobs in Mexico, it makes more sense to stay in the U.S. and go on welfare.
> *
> That's another reason we need to seal the border and send them home.
> 
> **  By putting the kids of welfare, it would bankrupt this country
> *
> Are you under the impression that none of these families are already on welfare?
> 
> **  Foreign countries are under no legal obligation to accept American citizen children
> *
> Mexico won't take their citizens and their kids back?
> 
> *You can win all the brownie points here you like, but the mindset you support hasn't seen anything but defeat in over 15 years.
> *
> Build the wall. Boot the illegals.
Click to expand...


Dude, there is an old saying, never argue with an idiot. They will only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.

What I've *forgotten* about immigration is more than you are capable of *understanding.
*
I know that your side thought that by forcing us to carry National ID that was supposed to take care of that welfare issue.  And so, your side not only agreed to National ID Hitler style, but we passed laws making most welfare off limits to foreigners (esp. those without papers.)

And so your side screwed us out of the Fourth Amendment and you want to build a wall???  Your last bad idea didn't work and more Americans were made victims of Uncle Scam than foreigners affected by such utter stupidity.

Have you ever considered what would happen if you *actually DID build* a silly ass wall?  Obviously not and if I approached with the most likely scenarios, you would ignore them.  You have thousands of posts here and not a single day's experience in dealing with the stuff up close and personal.

Mexico, nor any other country is obligated to take in children born in America.  AND, should they choose that option, your wall and deportation ideas will really be exposed for the clusterph*(+ that they are.  You haven't considered what happens if you think you _"win."
_
The downside for you is that you have gotten your talking points from morons with bumper sticker slogan talking points.  If you thought in terms of strategy, you would realize there is a major downside to the notion of what if you did _"win."  _It would create the worst set of problems that the next generation could face unless we get into a nuclear war.


----------



## theliq

TNHarley said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck all illegals
> Cut of all incentive
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN...anyhow,you would never be able to gather in fruit and crops in CALIF., without Illegals...FACT but you would let them rot on the ground,that sounds stupid
> 
> But remember,YOUR GREAT LEADER HIMSELF has used ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS ON HIS BUILDING PROJECTS YOU FOOL,moreover was taken to Court for UNDER PAYING THEM,TRUMP LOST AND HAD TO RIGHTFULLY PAY UP.......O YE OF LITTLE MIND,HOW YOU BLEAT,BUT DON"T KNOW HOW TO SWEAT....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is my great leader, ya big dummy?
> And why would someone elses actions have anything to do with my beliefs? Sounds like projection...
Click to expand...

Trump,yeah I know it's a Joke......No Projection just the Hypocritical FACTS


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all dreamers , in some way. I dream our government will stop being Quislings and collaborators to Mexican invaders. Hitler used  overt force by way of  bombs and Stukas and blizkreig to  invade overtly, Mexicans use passive aggression  and subversion as a form of blitzkrieg to invade, and I see them pretty much the same.  And our leaders that capitulate to illegal Mexican invaders, I  see as collaborators, the Vichy Government that has sold us out. We don't want these sell outs they usurp their power. We don't want sanctuary cities, we don't want  the state to ignore immigration laws. NO!
> 
> 
> 
> Ask TRUMP why he EMPLOYED ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS and who was fined by the Courts for under paying them...methinks you PROTEST TOO MUCH but then I have found most AMERICANS ARE TOTAL HYPOCRITES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of 323.1 million people, how many do you know?
Click to expand...

Taking you as the example quite a lot,you be careful as you are slowly painting yourself into a corner Next Comes your humiliation


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all dreamers , in some way. I dream our government will stop being Quislings and collaborators to Mexican invaders. Hitler used  overt force by way of  bombs and Stukas and blizkreig to  invade overtly, Mexicans use passive aggression  and subversion as a form of blitzkrieg to invade, and I see them pretty much the same.  And our leaders that capitulate to illegal Mexican invaders, I  see as collaborators, the Vichy Government that has sold us out. We don't want these sell outs they usurp their power. We don't want sanctuary cities, we don't want  the state to ignore immigration laws. NO!
> 
> 
> 
> Ask TRUMP why he EMPLOYED ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS and who was fined by the Courts for under paying them...methinks you PROTEST TOO MUCH but then I have found most AMERICANS ARE TOTAL HYPOCRITES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of 323.1 million people, how many do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taking you as the example quite a lot,you be careful as you are slowly painting yourself into a corner Next Comes your humiliation
Click to expand...


Can hardly wait. Bring it on.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deport all illegal immigrants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To what end?  You deport the breadwinner and then take on their wife and several American born children as welfarites.  Do you think this stuff through?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wife is free to self deport with her children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With no jobs in Mexico, it makes more sense to stay in the U.S. and go on welfare.
> 
> Just because the morons running the anti-immigrant bandwagon didn't bother to teach you this:
> 
> *  By putting the kids of welfare, it would bankrupt this country
> 
> *  Foreign countries are under no legal obligation to accept American citizen children
> 
> *  Your political jockeying will not be considered by the United States Supreme Court - which is, BTW, dominated by lawyers, who are members of the American Bar Association, the most liberal organization on the face of the earth.
> 
> You can win all the brownie points here you like, but the mindset you support hasn't seen anything but defeat in over 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> With no jobs in Mexico, it makes more sense to stay in the U.S. and go on welfare.
> *
> That's another reason we need to seal the border and send them home.
> 
> **  By putting the kids of welfare, it would bankrupt this country
> *
> Are you under the impression that none of these families are already on welfare?
> 
> **  Foreign countries are under no legal obligation to accept American citizen children
> *
> Mexico won't take their citizens and their kids back?
> 
> *You can win all the brownie points here you like, but the mindset you support hasn't seen anything but defeat in over 15 years.
> *
> Build the wall. Boot the illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, there is an old saying, never argue with an idiot. They will only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.
> 
> What I've *forgotten* about immigration is more than you are capable of *understanding.
> *
> I know that your side thought that by forcing us to carry National ID that was supposed to take care of that welfare issue.  And so, your side not only agreed to National ID Hitler style, but we passed laws making most welfare off limits to foreigners (esp. those without papers.)
> 
> And so your side screwed us out of the Fourth Amendment and you want to build a wall???  Your last bad idea didn't work and more Americans were made victims of Uncle Scam than foreigners affected by such utter stupidity.
> 
> Have you ever considered what would happen if you *actually DID build* a silly ass wall?  Obviously not and if I approached with the most likely scenarios, you would ignore them.  You have thousands of posts here and not a single day's experience in dealing with the stuff up close and personal.
> 
> Mexico, nor any other country is obligated to take in children born in America.  AND, should they choose that option, your wall and deportation ideas will really be exposed for the clusterph*(+ that they are.  You haven't considered what happens if you think you _"win."
> _
> The downside for you is that you have gotten your talking points from morons with bumper sticker slogan talking points.  If you thought in terms of strategy, you would realize there is a major downside to the notion of what if you did _"win."  _It would create the worst set of problems that the next generation could face unless we get into a nuclear war.
Click to expand...

*
What I've forgotten about immigration is more than you are capable of understanding.
*
Based on the silliness you've posted, that's not all you've forgotten*. 

I know that your side thought that by forcing us to carry National ID that was supposed to take care of that welfare issue. 
*
I forced you to carry National ID? When did I do that?
*
we passed laws making most welfare off limits to foreigners (esp. those without papers.)
*
Excellent! Foreigners without papers should get a return ticket home, no welfare or other benefits.

*Have you ever considered what would happen if you actually DID build a silly ass wall?  
*
We wouldn't have millions of Mexicans, South Americans and OTMs sneaking into the country on foot.
*
Mexico, nor any other country is obligated to take in children born in America.  
*
And we're not obligated to take in children born in Mexico.
Adios dreamers.


----------



## Liquid Reigns

Humorme said:


> In the early 2000s the civilian militias had taken up where the KKK had started in 1977 (IIRC.)  Research David Duke and Border Watch.
> 
> Civilian militias were offering their services to those who asked.  Then an altercation happened between the group Ranch Rescue and some Salvadorans that were attempting to cross over the border on private land.  Acting at the behest of a private property owner, Ranch Rescue stopped the Salvadorans and a fight ensued.  The Salvadorans lost.
> 
> The matter went to court and there the members of Ranch Rescue ended up in prison and the land-owner lost his family farm to the Salvadorans.
> 
> Leiva v. Ranch Rescue
> 
> My advice (and that of others at that time) was to appeal the decisions.  *BOTH* sides (property owner and and Ranch Rescue) caved in AND the civilian militias bowed down to Uncle Scam.  The judge ruled that members of Ranch Rescue violated the* civil rights* of the trespassing Salvadorans.  So, essentially, the anti-immigrant Minutemen and so forth did not challenge the court that was saying that the rights of undocumented foreigners trumped the Rights of private property owners.


The Ranch Rescue Operation was hilarious, what Humorme fails to mention is that the Ranch Rescue morons did was assault the Salvadorans and pistol whip them.  One of the Ranch Rescue members was a felon in possession of a firearm. 





> An operation at Sutton Ranch in Jim Hogg County, Texas, was termed "Operation Falcon". On March 18, 2003, Fatima Del Socorro Leiva Medina and Edwin Alfredo Mancia Gonzales, illegal immigrants from El Salvador, alleged that they were chased, detained, threatened, robbed and assaulted by Ranch Rescue operatives after being caught trespassing on the property.[3] One operative, Henry Mark Conner, allegedly aimed a rifle at Leiva and Mancia during the incident. He and Casey James Nethercott, another operative, were indicted on charges of aggravated assault and unlawful restraint. Nethercott was additionally indicted on charges of unlawful possession of a firearm by a felon. In 2011 the _New York Times_ reported that Nethercott "has a string of assault and weapons convictions, and was once mentioned in Congressional testimony on abuses by bounty hunters for detaining at gunpoint two Southern California high school students on their way home from a football game."
> 
> Subsequent to the attacks, Leiva and Mancia sued the Texas chapter of Ranch Rescue. They were represented by attorneys from the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) and the Mexican American Legal Defense and Education Fund, among others. They sued for damages relating to their physical injuries and emotional distress.
> 
> The judge in the case ruled in their favor. Joseph Sutton settled for $100,000, but neither Nethercott nor Ranch Rescue leader Jack Foote defended themselves in court. Nethercott was ordered to pay a default settlement of $850,000.[3] Unable to pay the settlement, Nethercott was ordered to surrender his only asset —a 70-acre (280,000 m2) ranch near the Arizona-Sonora border.[5]
> 
> In an action considered by some to be in response to this civil award, Arizona voters passed, in a favorable vote of 74.2% of votes cast, the Arizona Standing in Civil Actions, Proposition 102 (2006), preventing illegal immigrants from collecting punitive damages.[6] This law, however, did not aid Ranch Rescue and, in 2011, Nethercott was quoted as saying, "If something happens with an illegal, and they try to sue you and get visas and amnesty, it won't work anymore. Nobody else will lose their home. That's what's important."


Ranch Rescue - Wikipedia



Humorme said:


> Today, rather than admit the defeat, they send in full time trolls and disinformation artists to try and harass me so that the truth cannot be told.


You sure seem to leave a lot of "truth" out of your comments. imjusayn



Humorme said:


> Essentially, your side is losing because they gave the government unlimited powers where, before,  private property could have been protected by private interests, leaving the government to deal with real criminals ... like terrorists and drug smugglers.


Maybe Ranch Rescue and the property owner shouldn't have restrained and assaulted the Salvadorans. SHRUG



Humorme said:


> Weakening private property Rights and claiming foreigners are _"stealing_" jobs (when the government does *NOT* own jobs in the private sector) is plain, straight up, National Socialism.  They don't have a plan to deal with immigration and they cannot afford to have someone like me break the stalemate with proposals that solve the underlying issue.  So, you are surrounded by incompetent dummies that have lost every war on this issue and with each succeeding generation, the demographics change a bit more that a win by a popularity vote goes against you - and it increases on a daily basis.


YAWN



Humorme said:


> Son, you *don't win* a war with 37,000 + plus posts on a discussion board.  You win the fight by* being in it*.  You do that by petitioning legislators, getting involved in legal challenges, submitting proposed legislation to your elected representatives.  You win via physical protest and getting off your ass to go talk face to face to neighbors, church pastors, politicians and the media.  If you were in my neighborhood, you could not find people that lived here longer than twenty years that don't know who I am.  Hell, that goes for the whole county.


ROLLEYES



Humorme said:


> The way the left beat the right was to fill it with people like Jim Gilchrist and T.J. Ready.  The right laughed and told you what an idiot I was.  Where are *THEY* today?  All of those people* lost* and I exited the public eye and spent fifteen years, bitching about it anonymously.  And here we are, fifteen years after the fact and the people you are influenced by have only become professionals at* getting their asses kicked.*  Had they not screwed it up, we'd have that immigration issue taken off the table and be taking charge of a country now run by incompetent boobs... boobs *YOU *and your ilk put into power while you were getting your asses handed to you by the left.


Right!!!! SMFH



Humorme said:


> All your posting and jockeying to become the most popular here won't change that.  In a few months, God willing, you may hear of an effort that is *NOT* addicted nor used to losing.   That presumes there are a few patriots left that have an IQ greater than their shoe size.


You and your "followers" going to become more than your made up church/militia group? LMFAO


----------



## Liquid Reigns

Humorme said:


> With no jobs in Mexico, it makes more sense to stay in the U.S. and go on welfare.


No jobs in Mexico? Mexios economy is growing, there are plenty of jobs in Mexico, the issue is they can make in a day here what takes them a week to make there. They are nothing more than economic refugees here.



Humorme said:


> Just because the morons running the anti-immigrant bandwagon didn't bother to teach you this:
> 
> *  By putting the kids of welfare, it would bankrupt this country


I wonder why many reports admit households with an illegal immigrant have higher welfare rates than citizens. Is this another instance of you claiming you have the facts when the reality of it is you are espousing hyperbole?



Humorme said:


> *  Foreign countries are under no legal obligation to accept American citizen children


You really don't have the first clue about children born to foreigners here, do you? SMFH Those children are born with the parents nationality, children born to foreigners simply need to contact their countries embassy and inform them of the birth and fill out some paperwork. The parents may move back to their country of origin, take the child with them, and when the child turns 18 must choose what citizenship they want, if they fail to make that choice within a period of time, they can lose their US Citizenship they may be able to have.



Humorme said:


> *  Your political jockeying will not be considered by the United States Supreme Court - which is, BTW, dominated by lawyers, who are members of the American Bar Association, the most liberal organization on the face of the earth.


SCOTUS will have very little to nothing to say about it.



Humorme said:


> You can win all the brownie points here you like, but the mindset you support hasn't seen anything but defeat in over 15 years.


YAWN


----------



## Liquid Reigns

Humorme said:


> Dude, there is an old saying, never argue with an idiot. They will only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.
> 
> What I've *forgotten* about immigration is more than you are capable of *understanding.*


 You've demonstrated you don't know jack shit about immigration law.



Humorme said:


> I know that your side thought that by forcing us to carry National ID that was supposed to take care of that welfare issue.  And so, your side not only agreed to National ID Hitler style, but we passed laws making most welfare off limits to foreigners (esp. those without papers.)


What National ID card is carried? SMFH



Humorme said:


> And so your side screwed us out of the Fourth Amendment and you want to build a wall???  Your last bad idea didn't work and more Americans were made victims of Uncle Scam than foreigners affected by such utter stupidity.


What 4A rights have you lost? This should be good! LMFAO



Humorme said:


> Have you ever considered what would happen if you *actually DID build* a silly ass wall?  Obviously not and if I approached with the most likely scenarios, you would ignore them.  You have thousands of posts here and not a single day's experience in dealing with the stuff up close and personal.


So far the "wall" has lessened the numbers of illegal crossers. California has a "wall" along it's entire southern border, illegal crossing went down 95%. gofigure



Humorme said:


> Mexico, nor any other country is obligated to take in children born in America.  AND, should they choose that option, your wall and deportation ideas will really be exposed for the clusterph*(+ that they are.  You haven't considered what happens if you think you _"win."_


 Children born to foreigners automatically assume the parents nationality, the parent needs only to contact their embassy and the child also attains their citizenship, in essence they are dual citizens (provided they truly are born US Citizens). 



Humorme said:


> The downside for you is that you have gotten your talking points from morons with bumper sticker slogan talking points.  If you thought in terms of strategy, you would realize there is a major downside to the notion of what if you did _"win."  _It would create the worst set of problems that the next generation could face unless we get into a nuclear war.


LMFAO, where did your talking points come from? dumass


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> To what end?  You deport the breadwinner and then take on their wife and several American born children as welfarites.  Do you think this stuff through?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife is free to self deport with her children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With no jobs in Mexico, it makes more sense to stay in the U.S. and go on welfare.
> 
> Just because the morons running the anti-immigrant bandwagon didn't bother to teach you this:
> 
> *  By putting the kids of welfare, it would bankrupt this country
> 
> *  Foreign countries are under no legal obligation to accept American citizen children
> 
> *  Your political jockeying will not be considered by the United States Supreme Court - which is, BTW, dominated by lawyers, who are members of the American Bar Association, the most liberal organization on the face of the earth.
> 
> You can win all the brownie points here you like, but the mindset you support hasn't seen anything but defeat in over 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> With no jobs in Mexico, it makes more sense to stay in the U.S. and go on welfare.
> *
> That's another reason we need to seal the border and send them home.
> 
> Americans are already at "home"
> 
> **  By putting the kids of welfare, it would bankrupt this country
> *
> Are you under the impression that none of these families are already on welfare?
> 
> **  Foreign countries are under no legal obligation to accept American citizen children
> *
> Mexico won't take their citizens and their kids back?
> 
> Children born in the U.S. aren't Mexican
> 
> *You can win all the brownie points here you like, but the mindset you support hasn't seen anything but defeat in over 15 years.
> *
> Build the wall. Boot the illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, there is an old saying, never argue with an idiot. They will only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.
> 
> What I've *forgotten* about immigration is more than you are capable of *understanding.
> *
> I know that your side thought that by forcing us to carry National ID that was supposed to take care of that welfare issue.  And so, your side not only agreed to National ID Hitler style, but we passed laws making most welfare off limits to foreigners (esp. those without papers.)
> 
> And so your side screwed us out of the Fourth Amendment and you want to build a wall???  Your last bad idea didn't work and more Americans were made victims of Uncle Scam than foreigners affected by such utter stupidity.
> 
> Have you ever considered what would happen if you *actually DID build* a silly ass wall?  Obviously not and if I approached with the most likely scenarios, you would ignore them.  You have thousands of posts here and not a single day's experience in dealing with the stuff up close and personal.
> 
> Mexico, nor any other country is obligated to take in children born in America.  AND, should they choose that option, your wall and deportation ideas will really be exposed for the clusterph*(+ that they are.  You haven't considered what happens if you think you _"win."
> _
> The downside for you is that you have gotten your talking points from morons with bumper sticker slogan talking points.  If you thought in terms of strategy, you would realize there is a major downside to the notion of what if you did _"win."  _It would create the worst set of problems that the next generation could face unless we get into a nuclear war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> What I've forgotten about immigration is more than you are capable of understanding.
> *
> Based on the silliness you've posted, that's not all you've forgotten*.
> 
> I've forgotten to give dumb asses the benefit of the doubt
> 
> I know that your side thought that by forcing us to carry National ID that was supposed to take care of that welfare issue.
> *
> I forced you to carry National ID? When did I do that?
> 
> 2005
> *
> we passed laws making most welfare off limits to foreigners (esp. those without papers.)
> *
> Excellent! Foreigners without papers should get a return ticket home, no welfare or other benefits.
> 
> *Have you ever considered what would happen if you actually DID build a silly ass wall?
> *
> We wouldn't have millions of Mexicans, South Americans and OTMs sneaking into the country on foot.
> 
> You're out of your damn mind.  A good cordless drill, half a dozen Mexicans they will laughing at your silly wall
> *
> Mexico, nor any other country is obligated to take in children born in America.
> *
> And we're not obligated to take in children born in Mexico.
> Adios dreamers.  Irrelevant
Click to expand...


And it says in the Farmer's Almanac:

"_If a man could have half his wishes, he'd just double his trouble_."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife is free to self deport with her children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With no jobs in Mexico, it makes more sense to stay in the U.S. and go on welfare.
> 
> Just because the morons running the anti-immigrant bandwagon didn't bother to teach you this:
> 
> *  By putting the kids of welfare, it would bankrupt this country
> 
> *  Foreign countries are under no legal obligation to accept American citizen children
> 
> *  Your political jockeying will not be considered by the United States Supreme Court - which is, BTW, dominated by lawyers, who are members of the American Bar Association, the most liberal organization on the face of the earth.
> 
> You can win all the brownie points here you like, but the mindset you support hasn't seen anything but defeat in over 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> With no jobs in Mexico, it makes more sense to stay in the U.S. and go on welfare.
> *
> That's another reason we need to seal the border and send them home.
> 
> Americans are already at "home"
> 
> **  By putting the kids of welfare, it would bankrupt this country
> *
> Are you under the impression that none of these families are already on welfare?
> 
> **  Foreign countries are under no legal obligation to accept American citizen children
> *
> Mexico won't take their citizens and their kids back?
> 
> Children born in the U.S. aren't Mexican
> 
> *You can win all the brownie points here you like, but the mindset you support hasn't seen anything but defeat in over 15 years.
> *
> Build the wall. Boot the illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, there is an old saying, never argue with an idiot. They will only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.
> 
> What I've *forgotten* about immigration is more than you are capable of *understanding.
> *
> I know that your side thought that by forcing us to carry National ID that was supposed to take care of that welfare issue.  And so, your side not only agreed to National ID Hitler style, but we passed laws making most welfare off limits to foreigners (esp. those without papers.)
> 
> And so your side screwed us out of the Fourth Amendment and you want to build a wall???  Your last bad idea didn't work and more Americans were made victims of Uncle Scam than foreigners affected by such utter stupidity.
> 
> Have you ever considered what would happen if you *actually DID build* a silly ass wall?  Obviously not and if I approached with the most likely scenarios, you would ignore them.  You have thousands of posts here and not a single day's experience in dealing with the stuff up close and personal.
> 
> Mexico, nor any other country is obligated to take in children born in America.  AND, should they choose that option, your wall and deportation ideas will really be exposed for the clusterph*(+ that they are.  You haven't considered what happens if you think you _"win."
> _
> The downside for you is that you have gotten your talking points from morons with bumper sticker slogan talking points.  If you thought in terms of strategy, you would realize there is a major downside to the notion of what if you did _"win."  _It would create the worst set of problems that the next generation could face unless we get into a nuclear war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> What I've forgotten about immigration is more than you are capable of understanding.
> *
> Based on the silliness you've posted, that's not all you've forgotten*.
> 
> I've forgotten to give dumb asses the benefit of the doubt
> 
> I know that your side thought that by forcing us to carry National ID that was supposed to take care of that welfare issue.
> *
> I forced you to carry National ID? When did I do that?
> 
> 2005
> *
> we passed laws making most welfare off limits to foreigners (esp. those without papers.)
> *
> Excellent! Foreigners without papers should get a return ticket home, no welfare or other benefits.
> 
> *Have you ever considered what would happen if you actually DID build a silly ass wall?
> *
> We wouldn't have millions of Mexicans, South Americans and OTMs sneaking into the country on foot.
> 
> You're out of your damn mind.  A good cordless drill, half a dozen Mexicans they will laughing at your silly wall
> *
> Mexico, nor any other country is obligated to take in children born in America.
> *
> And we're not obligated to take in children born in Mexico.
> Adios dreamers.  Irrelevant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it says in the Farmer's Almanac:
> 
> "_If a man could have half his wishes, he'd just double his trouble_."
Click to expand...


You were forced to carry a National ID?
Cool!
What's it look like? 
Who forced you?

Besides me.......


----------



## Liquid Reigns

Humorme said:


> And it says in the Farmer's Almanac:
> 
> "_If a man could have half his wishes, he'd just double his trouble_."


And Confucius says, "man who eats too many jelly beans farts in technicolor". SMFH

WTF does the Farmers Almanac have to do with this thread?


----------



## Liquid Reigns

Humorme said:


> Americans are already at "home"


Since you are referring to other nationalities and citizens from other countries, what makes you think the US is their home if they illegally entered here?



Humorme said:


> Children born in the U.S. aren't Mexican


If their parent(s) are Mexican Nationals and Mexican Citizens (or Nationals and Citizens of any other country), then yes those children born inside the US are born Mexican Nationals and Mexican Citizens (any country of the parent(s)), they may also be born US Citizens (there is no case law that says they actually are). Any child born of a foreign parent assumes that parents Nationality and their ability to obtain the parents Citizenship of the parents country of origin. The child may be born a dual citizen. the parent merely needs to file the documents at their embassy in the US and the child is then recognized as a National and Citizen of said county as well.



Humorme said:


> *I've forgotten to give dumb asses the benefit of the doubt*


Boy, you don't know half of what you think you know.



Humorme said:


> 2005


 So what is the National ID Card you seem so afraid of. I'll bet you have been carrying one since you turned 16 (1973) or 17 (1974). What about it is any different now and I bet you still have one? LMFAO



Humorme said:


> You're out of your damn mind. A good cordless drill, half a dozen Mexicans they will laughing at your silly wall


SMFH Why haven't they done it to the "wall" that is already up? Why has the attempts to jump the "wall" been dropping where there is an actual "wall"? You don't seem to have thought much of this through, you just espouse Progressive Hyperbole as gospel. SMFH



Humorme said:


> Irrelevant


Why? Because you don't like the truth?


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> With no jobs in Mexico, it makes more sense to stay in the U.S. and go on welfare.
> 
> Just because the morons running the anti-immigrant bandwagon didn't bother to teach you this:
> 
> *  By putting the kids of welfare, it would bankrupt this country
> 
> *  Foreign countries are under no legal obligation to accept American citizen children
> 
> *  Your political jockeying will not be considered by the United States Supreme Court - which is, BTW, dominated by lawyers, who are members of the American Bar Association, the most liberal organization on the face of the earth.
> 
> You can win all the brownie points here you like, but the mindset you support hasn't seen anything but defeat in over 15 years.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> With no jobs in Mexico, it makes more sense to stay in the U.S. and go on welfare.
> *
> That's another reason we need to seal the border and send them home.
> 
> Americans are already at "home"
> 
> **  By putting the kids of welfare, it would bankrupt this country
> *
> Are you under the impression that none of these families are already on welfare?
> 
> **  Foreign countries are under no legal obligation to accept American citizen children
> *
> Mexico won't take their citizens and their kids back?
> 
> Children born in the U.S. aren't Mexican
> 
> *You can win all the brownie points here you like, but the mindset you support hasn't seen anything but defeat in over 15 years.
> *
> Build the wall. Boot the illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, there is an old saying, never argue with an idiot. They will only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.
> 
> What I've *forgotten* about immigration is more than you are capable of *understanding.
> *
> I know that your side thought that by forcing us to carry National ID that was supposed to take care of that welfare issue.  And so, your side not only agreed to National ID Hitler style, but we passed laws making most welfare off limits to foreigners (esp. those without papers.)
> 
> And so your side screwed us out of the Fourth Amendment and you want to build a wall???  Your last bad idea didn't work and more Americans were made victims of Uncle Scam than foreigners affected by such utter stupidity.
> 
> Have you ever considered what would happen if you *actually DID build* a silly ass wall?  Obviously not and if I approached with the most likely scenarios, you would ignore them.  You have thousands of posts here and not a single day's experience in dealing with the stuff up close and personal.
> 
> Mexico, nor any other country is obligated to take in children born in America.  AND, should they choose that option, your wall and deportation ideas will really be exposed for the clusterph*(+ that they are.  You haven't considered what happens if you think you _"win."
> _
> The downside for you is that you have gotten your talking points from morons with bumper sticker slogan talking points.  If you thought in terms of strategy, you would realize there is a major downside to the notion of what if you did _"win."  _It would create the worst set of problems that the next generation could face unless we get into a nuclear war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> What I've forgotten about immigration is more than you are capable of understanding.
> *
> Based on the silliness you've posted, that's not all you've forgotten*.
> 
> I've forgotten to give dumb asses the benefit of the doubt
> 
> I know that your side thought that by forcing us to carry National ID that was supposed to take care of that welfare issue.
> *
> I forced you to carry National ID? When did I do that?
> 
> 2005
> *
> we passed laws making most welfare off limits to foreigners (esp. those without papers.)
> *
> Excellent! Foreigners without papers should get a return ticket home, no welfare or other benefits.
> 
> *Have you ever considered what would happen if you actually DID build a silly ass wall?
> *
> We wouldn't have millions of Mexicans, South Americans and OTMs sneaking into the country on foot.
> 
> You're out of your damn mind.  A good cordless drill, half a dozen Mexicans they will laughing at your silly wall
> *
> Mexico, nor any other country is obligated to take in children born in America.
> *
> And we're not obligated to take in children born in Mexico.
> Adios dreamers.  Irrelevant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it says in the Farmer's Almanac:
> 
> "_If a man could have half his wishes, he'd just double his trouble_."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were forced to carry a National ID?
> Cool!
> What's it look like?
> Who forced you?
> 
> Besides me.......
Click to expand...


You're trying to be funny and you're off topic.  So, are you that uninformed?  I mean Hell, you didn't know that Americans are now forced to carry National ID Cards?  Really?

The dum basses that you follow around like a sheep set the constitutionalists back more than a half century with that idiotic bill.  Can't believe that one of your anti-immigrant heroes got that law passed and you laugh because you aren't smart enough to know about it.  IIRC, that was in 2005


----------



## Liquid Reigns

Humorme said:


> You're trying to be funny and you're off topic.  So, are you that uninformed?  I mean Hell, you didn't know that Americans are now forced to carry National ID Cards?  Really?


Really? People are "forced" to carry a National ID card? And yet there is no law that says you are required to. gofigure



Humorme said:


> The dum basses that you follow around like a sheep that set the constitutionalists back more than a half century with that idiotic bill.  Can't believe that one of your anti-immigrant heroes got that law passed and you laugh because you aren't smart enough to know about it.  IIRC, that was in 2005


Constitutionalists? LMFAO  Your brand of Constitutionality is far outside what is factually known and factually recognized. 

So I ask again, what is the National ID card and what does it look like and why are you mandated to carry it? YAWN


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *With no jobs in Mexico, it makes more sense to stay in the U.S. and go on welfare.
> *
> That's another reason we need to seal the border and send them home.
> 
> Americans are already at "home"
> 
> **  By putting the kids of welfare, it would bankrupt this country
> *
> Are you under the impression that none of these families are already on welfare?
> 
> **  Foreign countries are under no legal obligation to accept American citizen children
> *
> Mexico won't take their citizens and their kids back?
> 
> Children born in the U.S. aren't Mexican
> 
> *You can win all the brownie points here you like, but the mindset you support hasn't seen anything but defeat in over 15 years.
> *
> Build the wall. Boot the illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, there is an old saying, never argue with an idiot. They will only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.
> 
> What I've *forgotten* about immigration is more than you are capable of *understanding.
> *
> I know that your side thought that by forcing us to carry National ID that was supposed to take care of that welfare issue.  And so, your side not only agreed to National ID Hitler style, but we passed laws making most welfare off limits to foreigners (esp. those without papers.)
> 
> And so your side screwed us out of the Fourth Amendment and you want to build a wall???  Your last bad idea didn't work and more Americans were made victims of Uncle Scam than foreigners affected by such utter stupidity.
> 
> Have you ever considered what would happen if you *actually DID build* a silly ass wall?  Obviously not and if I approached with the most likely scenarios, you would ignore them.  You have thousands of posts here and not a single day's experience in dealing with the stuff up close and personal.
> 
> Mexico, nor any other country is obligated to take in children born in America.  AND, should they choose that option, your wall and deportation ideas will really be exposed for the clusterph*(+ that they are.  You haven't considered what happens if you think you _"win."
> _
> The downside for you is that you have gotten your talking points from morons with bumper sticker slogan talking points.  If you thought in terms of strategy, you would realize there is a major downside to the notion of what if you did _"win."  _It would create the worst set of problems that the next generation could face unless we get into a nuclear war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> What I've forgotten about immigration is more than you are capable of understanding.
> *
> Based on the silliness you've posted, that's not all you've forgotten*.
> 
> I've forgotten to give dumb asses the benefit of the doubt
> 
> I know that your side thought that by forcing us to carry National ID that was supposed to take care of that welfare issue.
> *
> I forced you to carry National ID? When did I do that?
> 
> 2005
> *
> we passed laws making most welfare off limits to foreigners (esp. those without papers.)
> *
> Excellent! Foreigners without papers should get a return ticket home, no welfare or other benefits.
> 
> *Have you ever considered what would happen if you actually DID build a silly ass wall?
> *
> We wouldn't have millions of Mexicans, South Americans and OTMs sneaking into the country on foot.
> 
> You're out of your damn mind.  A good cordless drill, half a dozen Mexicans they will laughing at your silly wall
> *
> Mexico, nor any other country is obligated to take in children born in America.
> *
> And we're not obligated to take in children born in Mexico.
> Adios dreamers.  Irrelevant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it says in the Farmer's Almanac:
> 
> "_If a man could have half his wishes, he'd just double his trouble_."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were forced to carry a National ID?
> Cool!
> What's it look like?
> Who forced you?
> 
> Besides me.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're trying to be funny and you're off topic.  So, are you that uninformed?  I mean Hell, you didn't know that Americans are now forced to carry National ID Cards?  Really?
> 
> The dum basses that you follow around like a sheep set the constitutionalists back more than a half century with that idiotic bill.  Can't believe that one of your anti-immigrant heroes got that law passed and you laugh because you aren't smart enough to know about it.  IIRC, that was in 2005
Click to expand...

*
 Hell, you didn't know that Americans are now forced to carry National ID Cards? Really?
*
I'm not carrying a National ID card. Really.


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, there is an old saying, never argue with an idiot. They will only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.
> 
> What I've *forgotten* about immigration is more than you are capable of *understanding.
> *
> I know that your side thought that by forcing us to carry National ID that was supposed to take care of that welfare issue.  And so, your side not only agreed to National ID Hitler style, but we passed laws making most welfare off limits to foreigners (esp. those without papers.)
> 
> And so your side screwed us out of the Fourth Amendment and you want to build a wall???  Your last bad idea didn't work and more Americans were made victims of Uncle Scam than foreigners affected by such utter stupidity.
> 
> Have you ever considered what would happen if you *actually DID build* a silly ass wall?  Obviously not and if I approached with the most likely scenarios, you would ignore them.  You have thousands of posts here and not a single day's experience in dealing with the stuff up close and personal.
> 
> Mexico, nor any other country is obligated to take in children born in America.  AND, should they choose that option, your wall and deportation ideas will really be exposed for the clusterph*(+ that they are.  You haven't considered what happens if you think you _"win."
> _
> The downside for you is that you have gotten your talking points from morons with bumper sticker slogan talking points.  If you thought in terms of strategy, you would realize there is a major downside to the notion of what if you did _"win."  _It would create the worst set of problems that the next generation could face unless we get into a nuclear war.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> What I've forgotten about immigration is more than you are capable of understanding.
> *
> Based on the silliness you've posted, that's not all you've forgotten*.
> 
> I've forgotten to give dumb asses the benefit of the doubt
> 
> I know that your side thought that by forcing us to carry National ID that was supposed to take care of that welfare issue.
> *
> I forced you to carry National ID? When did I do that?
> 
> 2005
> *
> we passed laws making most welfare off limits to foreigners (esp. those without papers.)
> *
> Excellent! Foreigners without papers should get a return ticket home, no welfare or other benefits.
> 
> *Have you ever considered what would happen if you actually DID build a silly ass wall?
> *
> We wouldn't have millions of Mexicans, South Americans and OTMs sneaking into the country on foot.
> 
> You're out of your damn mind.  A good cordless drill, half a dozen Mexicans they will laughing at your silly wall
> *
> Mexico, nor any other country is obligated to take in children born in America.
> *
> And we're not obligated to take in children born in Mexico.
> Adios dreamers.  Irrelevant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it says in the Farmer's Almanac:
> 
> "_If a man could have half his wishes, he'd just double his trouble_."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were forced to carry a National ID?
> Cool!
> What's it look like?
> Who forced you?
> 
> Besides me.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're trying to be funny and you're off topic.  So, are you that uninformed?  I mean Hell, you didn't know that Americans are now forced to carry National ID Cards?  Really?
> 
> The dum basses that you follow around like a sheep set the constitutionalists back more than a half century with that idiotic bill.  Can't believe that one of your anti-immigrant heroes got that law passed and you laugh because you aren't smart enough to know about it.  IIRC, that was in 2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Hell, you didn't know that Americans are now forced to carry National ID Cards? Really?
> *
> I'm not carrying a National ID card. Really.
Click to expand...


If you have what was once a "_driver's license_" or you have an ID Card issued by the state, it is now your de facto National ID Card.  In Georgia they make no pretense about it.  The application tells you what it is.

And the law that makes it so was introduced and lobbied for by an *anti-immigrant* politician.  You can make light of it all you like, but it isn't funny.  It set the constitutionalists so far behind that there is no longer any patriot groups left in America.

The few groups left are being led around by poseurs and fakes like Alex Jones or controlled by the millionaires like Rupert Murdoch, the arch enemy of the constitutionalists.

EPIC - National ID and the REAL ID Act


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What I've forgotten about immigration is more than you are capable of understanding.
> *
> Based on the silliness you've posted, that's not all you've forgotten*.
> 
> I've forgotten to give dumb asses the benefit of the doubt
> 
> I know that your side thought that by forcing us to carry National ID that was supposed to take care of that welfare issue.
> *
> I forced you to carry National ID? When did I do that?
> 
> 2005
> *
> we passed laws making most welfare off limits to foreigners (esp. those without papers.)
> *
> Excellent! Foreigners without papers should get a return ticket home, no welfare or other benefits.
> 
> *Have you ever considered what would happen if you actually DID build a silly ass wall?
> *
> We wouldn't have millions of Mexicans, South Americans and OTMs sneaking into the country on foot.
> 
> You're out of your damn mind.  A good cordless drill, half a dozen Mexicans they will laughing at your silly wall
> *
> Mexico, nor any other country is obligated to take in children born in America.
> *
> And we're not obligated to take in children born in Mexico.
> Adios dreamers.  Irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it says in the Farmer's Almanac:
> 
> "_If a man could have half his wishes, he'd just double his trouble_."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were forced to carry a National ID?
> Cool!
> What's it look like?
> Who forced you?
> 
> Besides me.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're trying to be funny and you're off topic.  So, are you that uninformed?  I mean Hell, you didn't know that Americans are now forced to carry National ID Cards?  Really?
> 
> The dum basses that you follow around like a sheep set the constitutionalists back more than a half century with that idiotic bill.  Can't believe that one of your anti-immigrant heroes got that law passed and you laugh because you aren't smart enough to know about it.  IIRC, that was in 2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Hell, you didn't know that Americans are now forced to carry National ID Cards? Really?
> *
> I'm not carrying a National ID card. Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have what was once a "_driver's license_" or you have an ID Card issued by the state, it is now your de facto National ID Card.  In Georgia they make no pretense about it.  The application tells you what it is.
> 
> And the law that makes it so was introduced and lobbied for by an *anti-immigrant* politician.  You can make light of it all you like, but it isn't funny.  It set the constitutionalists so far behind that there is no longer any patriot groups left in America.
> 
> The few groups left are being led around by poseurs and fakes like Alex Jones or controlled by the millionaires like Rupert Murdoch, the arch enemy of the constitutionalists.
> 
> EPIC - National ID and the REAL ID Act
Click to expand...

*
If you have what was once a "driver's license" or you have an ID Card issued by the state, it is now your de facto National ID Card.  
*
So you were lying. Thanks.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were forced to carry a National ID?
> Cool!
> What's it look like?
> Who forced you?
> 
> Besides me.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're trying to be funny and you're off topic.  So, are you that uninformed?  I mean Hell, you didn't know that Americans are now forced to carry National ID Cards?  Really?
> 
> The dum basses that you follow around like a sheep set the constitutionalists back more than a half century with that idiotic bill.  Can't believe that one of your anti-immigrant heroes got that law passed and you laugh because you aren't smart enough to know about it.  IIRC, that was in 2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Hell, you didn't know that Americans are now forced to carry National ID Cards? Really?
> *
> I'm not carrying a National ID card. Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have what was once a "_driver's license_" or you have an ID Card issued by the state, it is now your de facto National ID Card.  In Georgia they make no pretense about it.  The application tells you what it is.
> 
> And the law that makes it so was introduced and lobbied for by an *anti-immigrant* politician.  You can make light of it all you like, but it isn't funny.  It set the constitutionalists so far behind that there is no longer any patriot groups left in America.
> 
> The few groups left are being led around by poseurs and fakes like Alex Jones or controlled by the millionaires like Rupert Murdoch, the arch enemy of the constitutionalists.
> 
> EPIC - National ID and the REAL ID Act
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> If you have what was once a "driver's license" or you have an ID Card issued by the state, it is now your de facto National ID Card.
> *
> So you were lying. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Up yours.  The law is simple.  Don't be a freaking coward.  If you want to call a man a coward, you do it to their face.  That seems to be what keeps you on the Internet, shielded from any serious discussion.
> 
> You're a little child, pretending to be Obama.  What a freaking joke!  Don't rattle my cage.  You don't have a high enough IQ to be in any kind of serious discussion.
Click to expand...


I didn't say you were a coward, just a liar.


----------



## Liquid Reigns

Humorme said:


> If you have what was once a "_driver's license_" or you have an ID Card issued by the state, it is now your de facto National ID Card.  In Georgia they make no pretense about it.  The application tells you what it is.
> 
> And the law that makes it so was introduced and lobbied for by an *anti-immigrant* politician.  You can make light of it all you like, but it isn't funny.  It set the constitutionalists so far behind that there is no longer any patriot groups left in America.
> 
> The few groups left are being led around by poseurs and fakes like Alex Jones or controlled by the millionaires like Rupert Murdoch, the arch enemy of the constitutionalists.
> 
> EPIC - National ID and the REAL ID Act


Your link has such terrible sentence structure it looks as though a 3rd grader wrote it; but I did find this part in it that is quite the opposite of what you claim: _The REAL ID Act of 2005 creates a de facto national identification card. *Ostensibly voluntary*, it would become mandatory as those without the card would face suspicion and increased scrutiny.
_
So it's only voluntary and not mandatory as you claimed. And since it is just a *secure* drivers license (not easily faked or forged), like I said, I bet you have had one since the early 1970's when you turned 16 or 17. SMFH

Calling a DL a de facto National ID card is something that it has been since it came about, it is a form of recognized ID, always has been. SHRUG


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Hell, you didn't know that Americans are now forced to carry National ID Cards? Really?
> *
> I'm not carrying a National ID card. Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have what was once a "_driver's license_" or you have an ID Card issued by the state, it is now your de facto National ID Card.  In Georgia they make no pretense about it.  The application tells you what it is.
> 
> And the law that makes it so was introduced and lobbied for by an *anti-immigrant* politician.  You can make light of it all you like, but it isn't funny.  It set the constitutionalists so far behind that there is no longer any patriot groups left in America.
> 
> The few groups left are being led around by poseurs and fakes like Alex Jones or controlled by the millionaires like Rupert Murdoch, the arch enemy of the constitutionalists.
> 
> EPIC - National ID and the REAL ID Act
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> If you have what was once a "driver's license" or you have an ID Card issued by the state, it is now your de facto National ID Card.
> *
> So you were lying. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Up yours.  The law is simple.  Don't be a freaking coward.  If you want to call a man a coward, you do it to their face.  That seems to be what keeps you on the Internet, shielded from any serious discussion.
> 
> You're a little child, pretending to be Obama.  What a freaking joke!  Don't rattle my cage.  You don't have a high enough IQ to be in any kind of serious discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say you were a coward, just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realized my mistake and corrected it.
> 
> Yo don't call people a liar on the Internet unless you have the balls to back it up.  You call people a liar if you intend to call them out.  Are you calling me out?  Would you like to say that stuff to my face?
> 
> I have a PM here.  You could always tell me to name the time and place.
> 
> You are not smart enough to be in any kind of serious debate and when others check the provide link in my previous post, they will see that I did not lie.  Most will figure out that you are nothing more than a child trying to make himself look important by badgering others on the Internet.
> 
> You are ignorant, spineless, gutless, and if you can call me names, then the mods will have to tolerate what I think about you.  What I think about you is that you are a brat that needs his parents to know what kind of a moron he's making himself out to be by saying shit on the Internet that he would not utter in public.  Even and idiot would be too scared and embarrassed to do what you do.  You're not even smart enough to rise to the standard of being called an idiot.
Click to expand...

*
Yo don't call people a liar on the Internet unless you have the balls to back it up.
*
You said you were forced to carry a national ID since 2005.

Now you're saying that "if" you have a Drivers License, that's a de facto National ID card.

So your original claim was a lie. 
*
Would you like to say that stuff to my face?
*
You bet. I'll call you a liar and a moron.


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have what was once a "_driver's license_" or you have an ID Card issued by the state, it is now your de facto National ID Card.  In Georgia they make no pretense about it.  The application tells you what it is.
> 
> And the law that makes it so was introduced and lobbied for by an *anti-immigrant* politician.  You can make light of it all you like, but it isn't funny.  It set the constitutionalists so far behind that there is no longer any patriot groups left in America.
> 
> The few groups left are being led around by poseurs and fakes like Alex Jones or controlled by the millionaires like Rupert Murdoch, the arch enemy of the constitutionalists.
> 
> EPIC - National ID and the REAL ID Act
> 
> 
> 
> *
> If you have what was once a "driver's license" or you have an ID Card issued by the state, it is now your de facto National ID Card.
> *
> So you were lying. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Up yours.  The law is simple.  Don't be a freaking coward.  If you want to call a man a coward, you do it to their face.  That seems to be what keeps you on the Internet, shielded from any serious discussion.
> 
> You're a little child, pretending to be Obama.  What a freaking joke!  Don't rattle my cage.  You don't have a high enough IQ to be in any kind of serious discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say you were a coward, just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realized my mistake and corrected it.
> 
> Yo don't call people a liar on the Internet unless you have the balls to back it up.  You call people a liar if you intend to call them out.  Are you calling me out?  Would you like to say that stuff to my face?
> 
> I have a PM here.  You could always tell me to name the time and place.
> 
> You are not smart enough to be in any kind of serious debate and when others check the provide link in my previous post, they will see that I did not lie.  Most will figure out that you are nothing more than a child trying to make himself look important by badgering others on the Internet.
> 
> You are ignorant, spineless, gutless, and if you can call me names, then the mods will have to tolerate what I think about you.  What I think about you is that you are a brat that needs his parents to know what kind of a moron he's making himself out to be by saying shit on the Internet that he would not utter in public.  Even and idiot would be too scared and embarrassed to do what you do.  You're not even smart enough to rise to the standard of being called an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Yo don't call people a liar on the Internet unless you have the balls to back it up.
> *
> You said you were forced to carry a national ID since 2005.
> 
> Now you're saying that "if" you have a Drivers License, that's a de facto National ID card.
> 
> So your original claim was a lie.
> *
> Would you like to say that stuff to my face?
> *
> You bet. I'll call you a liar and a moron.
Click to expand...


I told you I'd call you a moron, but that it would be an insult to morons.  The fact that you don't have good comprehension skills doesn't make me a liar.  *IF* you were smart enough, it would make you moron, but you simply aren't that smart.

To make it simple for you, one article I found has this:

"_Simply being in public, U.S. citizens are not required to carry proof of citizenship. However, there are many common activities that require a license, such as driving, flying as a passenger in commercial aircraft, voting in certain states, etc. Certain stores may even require an ID to return a purchase._ *Now, while there is no place in the U.S. where being in public without ID is illegal, there are several states in which it is an arrestable offense if you refuse to identify yourself to police.*_ The U.S. Supreme Court has ruled that these kinds of laws can be legal, as long as the officers had reasonable suspicion to detain you in the first place._"

https://www.quora.com/Are-American-...arry-proof-of-citizenship-while-in-the-States

Of course, you love playing semantics, but one cannot cash a check or do business in the course of a day without ID.  Today's government issued ID is built around your Socialist Surveillance Number ... I mean your "_Social Security Number_."    When I was a kid, the *state* had control over your driver's license and it did not require an SSN.  Today, one must use the SSN in order to get ID making it a *FEDERAL ID*. 

Since you cannot conduct business without an ID, it is the equivalent of being required... though you don't have a law per se that makes it so.  Dude, a lady can call herself a dancer or an escort, but if she has sex for money, she's an escort.  And if you cannot conduct business without ID, then it is *required*.   And, since that ID is under federal regulations and laws it is NATIONAL ID.

There is not one freaking thing you can do to change the reality.  And you're calling me names because you are spineless, gutless and you don't have any debatable points, making you a loser as well.  Game over, you fail.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you have what was once a "driver's license" or you have an ID Card issued by the state, it is now your de facto National ID Card.
> *
> So you were lying. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up yours.  The law is simple.  Don't be a freaking coward.  If you want to call a man a coward, you do it to their face.  That seems to be what keeps you on the Internet, shielded from any serious discussion.
> 
> You're a little child, pretending to be Obama.  What a freaking joke!  Don't rattle my cage.  You don't have a high enough IQ to be in any kind of serious discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say you were a coward, just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realized my mistake and corrected it.
> 
> Yo don't call people a liar on the Internet unless you have the balls to back it up.  You call people a liar if you intend to call them out.  Are you calling me out?  Would you like to say that stuff to my face?
> 
> I have a PM here.  You could always tell me to name the time and place.
> 
> You are not smart enough to be in any kind of serious debate and when others check the provide link in my previous post, they will see that I did not lie.  Most will figure out that you are nothing more than a child trying to make himself look important by badgering others on the Internet.
> 
> You are ignorant, spineless, gutless, and if you can call me names, then the mods will have to tolerate what I think about you.  What I think about you is that you are a brat that needs his parents to know what kind of a moron he's making himself out to be by saying shit on the Internet that he would not utter in public.  Even and idiot would be too scared and embarrassed to do what you do.  You're not even smart enough to rise to the standard of being called an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Yo don't call people a liar on the Internet unless you have the balls to back it up.
> *
> You said you were forced to carry a national ID since 2005.
> 
> Now you're saying that "if" you have a Drivers License, that's a de facto National ID card.
> 
> So your original claim was a lie.
> *
> Would you like to say that stuff to my face?
> *
> You bet. I'll call you a liar and a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you I'd call you a moron, but that it would be an insult to morons.  The fact that you don't have good comprehension skills doesn't make me a liar.  *IF* you were smart enough, it would make you moron, but you simply aren't that smart.
> 
> To make it simple for you, one article I found has this:
> 
> "_Simply being in public, U.S. citizens are not required to carry proof of citizenship. However, there are many common activities that require a license, such as driving, flying as a passenger in commercial aircraft, voting in certain states, etc. Certain stores may even require an ID to return a purchase._ *Now, while there is no place in the U.S. where being in public without ID is illegal, there are several states in which it is an arrestable offense if you refuse to identify yourself to police.*_ The U.S. Supreme Court has ruled that these kinds of laws can be legal, as long as the officers had reasonable suspicion to detain you in the first place._"
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Are-American-...arry-proof-of-citizenship-while-in-the-States
> 
> Of course, you love playing semantics, but one cannot cash a check or do business in the course of a day without ID.  Today's government issued ID is built around your Socialist Surveillance Number ... I mean your "_Social Security Number_."    When I was a kid, the *state* had control over your driver's license and it did not require an SSN.  Today, one must use the SSN in order to get ID making it a *FEDERAL ID*.
> 
> Since you cannot conduct business without an ID, it is the equivalent of being required... though you don't have a law per se that makes it so.  Dude, a lady can call herself a dancer or an escort, but if she has sex for money, she's an escort.  And if you cannot conduct business without ID, then it is *required*.   And, since that ID is under federal regulations and laws it is NATIONAL ID.
> 
> There is not one freaking thing you can do to change the reality.  And you're calling me names because you are spineless, gutless and you don't have any debatable points, making you a loser as well.  Game over, you fail.
Click to expand...



* To make it simple for you, one article I found has this:
*
Thanks. Articles which prove you lied are very helpful.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Pound the topic --- not each other.  6 posts deleted. *


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## danielpalos

longknife said:


>


it is a misdemeanor if you actually catch them crossing the border.  it is a civil offense, if they are already here.


----------



## theliq

longknife said:


>


BY YOUR ANALOGY(ANAL-OGY) ALL AMERICANS ARE ILLEGALS AND CRIMINALS.....HOW RIGHT YOU ARE...YOU DUMB ASS


----------



## JonJon

I was under the WRONG impression that this was a "Pro - Illegals Forum"???

If one has never befriended an "Economic Refugee" from South of the Border then how can they judge them?  How can anyone in good conscience harbor such intense hate for fellow humans THAT HAVE "NEVER' DONE ANYTHING TO THEM PERSONALLY TO WARRANT ANY KIND OF NEGATIVE FEELINGS WHATSOEVER, LET ALONE INTENSE UNMITIGATED HATRED???  This is true of the hatred of any group or individual!  Harboring hate and nurturing it by feeding on any information that reinforces this hatred, I do not believe is all that healthy for the individuals or groups that do so!  This hatred predominately comes from learned behavior passed down from generation to generation!  No human is born with the seed of hate implanted in their brain!


----------



## dblack

I need big daddy government to build me a wall to hide behind.


jc456 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> too bad.  they are illegal.  ILLEGAL.  no other way to spin it jack.  ILLEGAL.  My ancestors were legal immigrants, not aliens. They asked to come into the land not try and steal it. can you say trojan horse?
Click to expand...

ILLEGAL!!! All in caps. Twice!

Despite coming in a wide variety of sizes, some of us just can't seem to fit into our jackboots.


----------



## JonJon

"Us them", "We they", "Our's theirs", "Mine your's" - Jesus Christ!  Are we not all in the same boat?  Is this Earth owned only by one group? One ethnicity?  One Religious faction?  One set of selfish values and priorities rules over all other values and priorities?


----------



## jc456

dblack said:


> I need big daddy government to build me a wall to hide behind.
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> too bad.  they are illegal.  ILLEGAL.  no other way to spin it jack.  ILLEGAL.  My ancestors were legal immigrants, not aliens. They asked to come into the land not try and steal it. can you say trojan horse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ILLEGAL!!! All in caps. Twice!
> 
> Despite coming in a wide variety of sizes, some of us just can't seem to fit into our jackboots.
Click to expand...

I believe in the constitution, you don’t! You can leave. That sloves your problem


----------



## JonJon

Nobody owns the Earth!  The Earth owns YOU!  Ask your death about this?


----------



## jc456

JonJon said:


> "Us them", "We they", "Our's theirs", "Mine your's" - Jesus Christ!  Are we not all in the same boat?  Is this Earth owned only by one group? One ethnicity?  One Religious faction?  One set of selfish values and priorities rules over all other values and priorities?


Go tell ISIS and see how they respond. How about Venezuela and get back to us! All countries have borders. Get a job


----------



## jc456

JonJon said:


> Nobody owns the Earth!  The Earth owns YOU!  Ask your death about this?


Go tell the world with all those borders your idea. I’ll watch them laugh at you


----------



## dblack

jc456 said:


> I believe in the constitution, you don’t! You can leave



For now. Once they get us all walled in, leaving might not be an option. But at least we'll be safe from the marauding Mexican menace!


----------



## JonJon

"All MEN are created EQUAL . . . . "?  Bull f'ing shyt!


----------



## jc456

dblack said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need big daddy government to build me a wall to hide behind.
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> too bad.  they are illegal.  ILLEGAL.  no other way to spin it jack.  ILLEGAL.  My ancestors were legal immigrants, not aliens. They asked to come into the land not try and steal it. can you say trojan horse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ILLEGAL!!! All in caps. Twice!
> 
> Despite coming in a wide variety of sizes, some of us just can't seem to fit into our jackboots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe in the constitution, you don’t! You can leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For now. Once they get us all walled in, leaving might not be an option. But at least we be safe from the marauding Mexican terrorists!
Click to expand...

We’ll see, there are customs where legal people with passports go to get in. You can take a boat or plane out. No worries


----------



## jc456

JonJon said:


> "All MEN are created EQUAL . . . . "?  Bull f'ing shyt!


Created. What they do after they’re born is up to the individual!  Girls have vaginas and men penis’. That’s not equal


----------



## danielpalos

jc456 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need big daddy government to build me a wall to hide behind.
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> too bad.  they are illegal.  ILLEGAL.  no other way to spin it jack.  ILLEGAL.  My ancestors were legal immigrants, not aliens. They asked to come into the land not try and steal it. can you say trojan horse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ILLEGAL!!! All in caps. Twice!
> 
> Despite coming in a wide variety of sizes, some of us just can't seem to fit into our jackboots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe in the constitution, you don’t! You can leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For now. Once they get us all walled in, leaving might not be an option. But at least we be safe from the marauding Mexican terrorists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well see, there are customs where legal people with passports go to get in. You can take a boat or plane out. No worries
Click to expand...

lol.  That is like saying, we have no issues regarding inequality in our Republic; we have stores at Saks, Fifth Avenue.


----------



## dblack

jc456 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in the constitution, you don’t! You can leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now. Once they get us all walled in, leaving might not be an option. But at least we be safe from the marauding Mexican terrorists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well see, there are customs where legal people with passports go to get in. You can take a boat or plane out. No worries
Click to expand...


Even if I'm not wearing my jackboots?

Ultimately, Trump's massive (4 inches is massive, or so I have read) wall won't be enough. We'll need a dome to truly keep out those evil Mexican lawn crews. They're devious little bastards.


----------



## jc456

dblack said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in the constitution, you don’t! You can leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now. Once they get us all walled in, leaving might not be an option. But at least we be safe from the marauding Mexican terrorists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well see, there are customs where legal people with passports go to get in. You can take a boat or plane out. No worries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if I'm not wearing my jackboots?
> 
> Ultimately, Trump's massive (4 inches is massive, or so I have read) wall won't be enough. We'll need a dome to truly keep out those evil Mexican lawn crews. They're devious little bastards.
Click to expand...

Design it


----------



## jc456

dblack said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in the constitution, you don’t! You can leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now. Once they get us all walled in, leaving might not be an option. But at least we be safe from the marauding Mexican terrorists!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well see, there are customs where legal people with passports go to get in. You can take a boat or plane out. No worries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if I'm not wearing my jackboots?
> 
> Ultimately, Trump's massive (4 inches is massive, or so I have read) wall won't be enough. We'll need a dome to truly keep out those evil Mexican lawn crews. They're devious little bastards.
Click to expand...

Go and walk into Mexico, see what happens!


----------



## dblack

jc456 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately, Trump's massive (4 inches is massive, or so I have read) wall won't be enough. We'll need a dome to truly keep out those evil Mexican lawn crews. They're devious little bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> Design it
Click to expand...


Alright. Here's a preliminary sketch. What do you think?


----------



## jc456

dblack said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately, Trump's massive (4 inches is massive, or so I have read) wall won't be enough. We'll need a dome to truly keep out those evil Mexican lawn crews. They're devious little bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> Design it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alright. Here's a preliminary sketch. What do you think?
Click to expand...

I thought you said dome? Not your bed!


----------



## dblack

jc456 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately, Trump's massive (4 inches is massive, or so I have read) wall won't be enough. We'll need a dome to truly keep out those evil Mexican lawn crews. They're devious little bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> Design it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alright. Here's a preliminary sketch. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you said dome? Not your bed!
Click to expand...


I said it was a preliminary sketch. Obviously, it needs to scale. 

Of course if we go with cremation, the remains of our nation would fit in a much smaller receptacle. Hmm... back to the drawing board.


----------



## froggy

Avatar4321 said:


> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship


Should a burglar get a pat on the back and given what he stole?


----------



## JonJon

dblack said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in the constitution, you don’t! You can leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now. Once they get us all walled in, leaving might not be an option. But at least we'll be safe from the marauding Mexican menace!
Click to expand...


South of the Border there are 20 countries and three major territories!  South of the border Mexico does no have the market cornered on Illegals here!  This place is crawling with "White" illegals from all over the World - mostly Europe!  Some of the White illegals get deported?  Ah, but they have the right TAN so they blend in!  This does not change the fact that they are illegally here!  The "Whites" do not get labeled with the "Stigma", the "Demonization and Dehumanization" that the Latin Americans do!  Countries south of the border also have issues with "ILLEGALS"!


----------



## JonJon

jc456 said:


> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody owns the Earth!  The Earth owns YOU!  Ask your death about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell the world with all those borders your idea. I’ll watch them laugh at you
Click to expand...


My statement is a Native American take on what we are and what the earth is!  We are all conceived the same, gestated the same, born the same way!  We have no choice about being Male, Female, Heterosexual, Homosexual, our ethnicity, who our parents are, where we are born, the color of our eyes, hair, skin, how tall we are, and all synonymous.  Why are we punished for some of these things that are completely out of our control???  There is a 100% chance you are going to die!  Death is the great equalizer!  The poorest of the poor and the richest of the rich all go back to the Earth from whence they/we came!  Our bodies are composed of the elements from the Earth!  Buried or Cremated it all goes back!  The only true currency we have is time! You can possess all of the money and power in the Universe and it will not buy you one more moment of life when your time is up!  What real value is there in all of the animosity, the vitriolic attitude toward fellow human beings?  We are all human beings first, last and always!  Why the f' can we not get along?  We fight over the turf that really belongs to no one!  None of us ever own anything!  We just get to use it while we are here? We are all just passing through.  We are all just temps!  The filthy rich have enough money to live several lifetimes like royalty and they demand more money - an insatiable lust for money and the "Alleged" Power it brings!  A fleeting fantasy!  What happened to "Live and Let Live"?  I am as white as white can be and I am not superior to ANY other human being or any other living creature here - never - not even on a good day - not even on Fridays!


----------



## JonJon

jc456 said:


> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Us them", "We they", "Our's theirs", "Mine your's" - Jesus Christ!  Are we not all in the same boat?  Is this Earth owned only by one group? One ethnicity?  One Religious faction?  One set of selfish values and priorities rules over all other values and priorities?
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell ISIS and see how they respond. How about Venezuela and get back to us! All countries have borders. Get a job
Click to expand...


Your life is precious and the lives of others is not?  Gee where have I been?  Thanks for informing me!  Give me a figure on the economic impact of acting out all this hate?  All this blaming all your problems, real or imagined, on others must be doing wonders for you!  Let me see and touch the reward it gives you!  It has to be gratifying something or somethings?  $10k each is a figure I see repeated as the cost of deporting these humans?  Hmmm?  $!0,000.00 times 12,000,000.00 = $1,200,000,000,000 USD  That looks a lot like One Trillion Two Hundred Billion DOLLARS? Correct me if I am wrong?  To this you have to add all the money they dump into the economy - this is cut off as soon as they are arrested, detained, and or immediately deported!  Getting rid of the "Illegals" looks like a free lunch?  N'est-ce pas?  Come up with a figure of how many decades it will take to get rid of all these Leaches and all of the horrific problems they are PERSONALLY causing you???

If we go into another world war we will need all the human power we can get!  Are you personally going to do the work these people do that needs, and will need to get done, for the poverty wages many of them are paid?


----------



## JonJon

Thank God for that or I would not be here experiencing all of these profound far reaching theories, opinions, speculation, guesses, divine revelations, and the like?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JonJon said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in the constitution, you don’t! You can leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now. Once they get us all walled in, leaving might not be an option. But at least we'll be safe from the marauding Mexican menace!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> South of the Border there are 20 countries and three major territories!  South of the border Mexico does no have the market cornered on Illegals here!  This place is crawling with "White" illegals from all over the World - mostly Europe!  Some of the White illegals get deported?  Ah, but they have the right TAN so they blend in!  This does not change the fact that they are illegally here!  The "Whites" do not get labeled with the "Stigma", the "Demonization and Dehumanization" that the Latin Americans do!  Countries south of the border also have issues with "ILLEGALS"!
Click to expand...


Boot all the illegal aliens.
White, black, brown and pink alike.


----------



## JonJon

jc456 said:


> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Us them", "We they", "Our's theirs", "Mine your's" - Jesus Christ!  Are we not all in the same boat?  Is this Earth owned only by one group? One ethnicity?  One Religious faction?  One set of selfish values and priorities rules over all other values and priorities?
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell ISIS and see how they respond. How about Venezuela and get back to us! All countries have borders. Get a job
Click to expand...


I am leaching off of YOUR Government so I do not need no f'ing Job!  "Get a Life"!  Thanks but I have one and it does not have hating the f' out of somebody or somebodies that have not done a Goddamn thing to me to give me reason to hate them!  I do not need people to blame all my problems on just to be blaming someone because it gives me something to do?  All the criminals here, past, present, and future, are all ILLEGAL so why the F' are they allowed to stay here?  In prison they leach off of society with three meals a day, a place to sleep, free medical care if you want to call what they get "Care"!  The death row inmates cost tens of millions of YOUR dollars going through the appeals process for twenty years and then have the only thing we really have in this world taken away from them, courtesy of the State!  All illegals are illegal!  Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JonJon said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Us them", "We they", "Our's theirs", "Mine your's" - Jesus Christ!  Are we not all in the same boat?  Is this Earth owned only by one group? One ethnicity?  One Religious faction?  One set of selfish values and priorities rules over all other values and priorities?
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell ISIS and see how they respond. How about Venezuela and get back to us! All countries have borders. Get a job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your life is precious and the lives of others is not?  Gee where have I been?  Thanks for informing me!  Give me a figure on the economic impact of acting out all this hate?  All this blaming all your problems, real or imagined, on others must be doing wonders for you!  Let me see and touch the reward it gives you!  It has to be gratifying something or somethings?  $10k each is a figure I see repeated as the cost of deporting these humans?  Hmmm?  $!0,000.00 times 12,000,000.00 = $1,200,000,000,000 USD  That looks a lot like One Trillion Two Hundred Billion DOLLARS? Correct me if I am wrong?  To this you have to add all the money they dump into the economy - this is cut off as soon as they are arrested, detained, and or immediately deported!  Getting rid of the "Illegals" looks like a free lunch?  N'est-ce pas?  Come up with a figure of how many decades it will take to get rid of all these Leaches and all of the horrific problems they are PERSONALLY causing you???
> 
> If we go into another world war we will need all the human power we can get!  Are you personally going to do the work these people do that needs, and will need to get done, for the poverty wages many of them are paid?
Click to expand...


Give them the boot.


----------



## jc456

JonJon said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Us them", "We they", "Our's theirs", "Mine your's" - Jesus Christ!  Are we not all in the same boat?  Is this Earth owned only by one group? One ethnicity?  One Religious faction?  One set of selfish values and priorities rules over all other values and priorities?
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell ISIS and see how they respond. How about Venezuela and get back to us! All countries have borders. Get a job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am leaching off of YOUR Government so I do not need no f'ing Job!  "Get a Life"!  Thanks but I have one and it does not have hating the f' out of somebody or somebodies that have not done a Goddamn thing to me to give me reason to hate them!  I do not need people to blame all my problems on just to be blaming someone because it gives me something to do?  All the criminals here, past, present, and future, are all ILLEGAL so why the F' are they allowed to stay here?  In prison they leach off of society with three meals a day, a place to sleep, free medical care if you want to call what they get "Care"!  The death row inmates cost tens of millions of YOUR dollars going through the appeals process for twenty years and then have the only thing we really have in this world taken away from them, courtesy of the State!  All illegals are illegal!  Different strokes for different folks!
Click to expand...

At least you could thank me ungrateful asshole. Illegal leach


----------



## ptbw forever

g5000 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
Click to expand...

Dumb people will always be the majority.

Don't worry about that.


----------



## ptbw forever

g5000 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess.  You like taco bowls, too.
Click to expand...

Do you think that white people don't make taco bowls or something?


----------



## Unkotare

JonJon said:


> "Us them", "We they", "Our's theirs", "Mine your's" - Jesus Christ!  Are we not all in the same boat?  Is this Earth owned only by one group? One ethnicity?  One Religious faction?  One set of selfish values and priorities rules over all other values and priorities?




What in the name of the wild, wild world of sports are you talking about?


----------



## JonJon

Unkotare said:


> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Us them", "We they", "Our's theirs", "Mine your's" - Jesus Christ!  Are we not all in the same boat?  Is this Earth owned only by one group? One ethnicity?  One Religious faction?  One set of selfish values and priorities rules over all other values and priorities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the name of the wild, wild world of sports are you talking about?
Click to expand...


In the religious context there is what is called the "WE - THEY" construct!  In that all religious sects preach that "Our way is the only way to get to Heaven; to find Valhalla; to become a perfected master" and all synonymous!  "Do not listen to those people over there because then you will go straight to Hell"!  My Mother once said "I will have to join all the religions in order to be saved and get to Heaven because they all say that their way is the ONLY WAY . . . that they are THE ONLY ONES THAT KNOW"!!!  This same construct can be easily applied to the White Supremacy, Xenophobia, Homophobia, and the like as in the "Them vs. Us" position against the "Others that we fear and hate vs. Us that are clean and pure and therefore superior to them"!!!  I hope you get my drift now???


----------



## JonJon

jc456 said:


> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Us them", "We they", "Our's theirs", "Mine your's" - Jesus Christ!  Are we not all in the same boat?  Is this Earth owned only by one group? One ethnicity?  One Religious faction?  One set of selfish values and priorities rules over all other values and priorities?
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell ISIS and see how they respond. How about Venezuela and get back to us! All countries have borders. Get a job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am leaching off of YOUR Government so I do not need no f'ing Job!  "Get a Life"!  Thanks but I have one and it does not have hating the f' out of somebody or somebodies that have not done a Goddamn thing to me to give me reason to hate them!  I do not need people to blame all my problems on just to be blaming someone because it gives me something to do?  All the criminals here, past, present, and future, are all ILLEGAL so why the F' are they allowed to stay here?  In prison they leach off of society with three meals a day, a place to sleep, free medical care if you want to call what they get "Care"!  The death row inmates cost tens of millions of YOUR dollars going through the appeals process for twenty years and then have the only thing we really have in this world taken away from them, courtesy of the State!  All illegals are illegal!  Different strokes for different folks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you could thank me ungrateful asshole. Illegal leach
Click to expand...


If you live long enough you will be subject to the same conditions I face unless you are well off financially and can pay your own way to your end?  I am handicapped and my wife has cancer - she is 72 and I am 74 and there is no way in hell we can work and start over!  If you find a workaround to these facts please let me know?  It is not that we do not want to work and cover our ass that way but we cannot physically do that anymore!  When you get up in years you become unemployable and those of us who are not rolling in doe have to survive on the benefits we paid for all of our working lives!!!  If we are cutoff then we have to beg or starve to death or commit suicide!  If you have not been in this situation then do not knock it please it is pure torture under this current regime!  We did not work our asses off for 40 years to be called leaches and treated like shyt!!!


----------



## jc456

JonJon said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Us them", "We they", "Our's theirs", "Mine your's" - Jesus Christ!  Are we not all in the same boat?  Is this Earth owned only by one group? One ethnicity?  One Religious faction?  One set of selfish values and priorities rules over all other values and priorities?
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell ISIS and see how they respond. How about Venezuela and get back to us! All countries have borders. Get a job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am leaching off of YOUR Government so I do not need no f'ing Job!  "Get a Life"!  Thanks but I have one and it does not have hating the f' out of somebody or somebodies that have not done a Goddamn thing to me to give me reason to hate them!  I do not need people to blame all my problems on just to be blaming someone because it gives me something to do?  All the criminals here, past, present, and future, are all ILLEGAL so why the F' are they allowed to stay here?  In prison they leach off of society with three meals a day, a place to sleep, free medical care if you want to call what they get "Care"!  The death row inmates cost tens of millions of YOUR dollars going through the appeals process for twenty years and then have the only thing we really have in this world taken away from them, courtesy of the State!  All illegals are illegal!  Different strokes for different folks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you could thank me ungrateful asshole. Illegal leach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you live long enough you will be subject to the same conditions I face unless you are well off financially and can pay your own way to your end?  I am handicapped and my wife has cancer - she is 72 and I am 74 and there is no way in hell we can work and start over!  If you find a workaround to these facts please let me know?  It is not that we do not want to work and cover our ass that way but we cannot physically do that anymore!  When you get up in years you become unemployable and those of us who are not rolling in doe have to survive on the benefits we paid for all of our working lives!!!  If we are cutoff then we have to beg or starve to death or commit suicide!  If you have not been in this situation then do not knock it please it is pure torture under this current regime!  We did not work our asses off for 40 years to be called leaches and treated like shyt!!!
Click to expand...

So you get SS? That’s not leaching. Why do you think talking SS is leaching? It’s your money


----------



## Unkotare

JonJon said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Us them", "We they", "Our's theirs", "Mine your's" - Jesus Christ!  Are we not all in the same boat?  Is this Earth owned only by one group? One ethnicity?  One Religious faction?  One set of selfish values and priorities rules over all other values and priorities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the name of the wild, wild world of sports are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the religious context there is what is called the "WE - THEY" construct!  In that all religious sects preach that "Our way is the only way to get to Heaven; to find Valhalla; to become a perfected master" and all synonymous!  "Do not listen to those people over there because then you will go straight to Hell"!  My Mother once said "I will have to join all the religions in order to be saved and get to Heaven because they all say that their way is the ONLY WAY . . . that they are THE ONLY ONES THAT KNOW"!!!  This same construct can be easily applied to the White Supremacy, Xenophobia, Homophobia, and the like as in the "Them vs. Us" position against the "Others that we fear and hate vs. Us that are clean and pure and therefore superior to them"!!!  I hope you get my drift now???
Click to expand...




The "drift" seems to be that of an anti-religion bigot trying to apply the same facile thinking to matters of race and nationality.


----------



## danielpalos

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in the constitution, you don’t! You can leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now. Once they get us all walled in, leaving might not be an option. But at least we'll be safe from the marauding Mexican menace!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> South of the Border there are 20 countries and three major territories!  South of the border Mexico does no have the market cornered on Illegals here!  This place is crawling with "White" illegals from all over the World - mostly Europe!  Some of the White illegals get deported?  Ah, but they have the right TAN so they blend in!  This does not change the fact that they are illegally here!  The "Whites" do not get labeled with the "Stigma", the "Demonization and Dehumanization" that the Latin Americans do!  Countries south of the border also have issues with "ILLEGALS"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boot all the illegal aliens.
> White, black, brown and pink alike.
Click to expand...

we can't even get gun lovers to muster much less, constitute the SS.


----------



## danielpalos

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Us them", "We they", "Our's theirs", "Mine your's" - Jesus Christ!  Are we not all in the same boat?  Is this Earth owned only by one group? One ethnicity?  One Religious faction?  One set of selfish values and priorities rules over all other values and priorities?
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell ISIS and see how they respond. How about Venezuela and get back to us! All countries have borders. Get a job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your life is precious and the lives of others is not?  Gee where have I been?  Thanks for informing me!  Give me a figure on the economic impact of acting out all this hate?  All this blaming all your problems, real or imagined, on others must be doing wonders for you!  Let me see and touch the reward it gives you!  It has to be gratifying something or somethings?  $10k each is a figure I see repeated as the cost of deporting these humans?  Hmmm?  $!0,000.00 times 12,000,000.00 = $1,200,000,000,000 USD  That looks a lot like One Trillion Two Hundred Billion DOLLARS? Correct me if I am wrong?  To this you have to add all the money they dump into the economy - this is cut off as soon as they are arrested, detained, and or immediately deported!  Getting rid of the "Illegals" looks like a free lunch?  N'est-ce pas?  Come up with a figure of how many decades it will take to get rid of all these Leaches and all of the horrific problems they are PERSONALLY causing you???
> 
> If we go into another world war we will need all the human power we can get!  Are you personally going to do the work these people do that needs, and will need to get done, for the poverty wages many of them are paid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give them the boot.
Click to expand...

lol.  let's end our drug war, so we can afford it.


----------



## jc456

danielpalos said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in the constitution, you don’t! You can leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now. Once they get us all walled in, leaving might not be an option. But at least we'll be safe from the marauding Mexican menace!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> South of the Border there are 20 countries and three major territories!  South of the border Mexico does no have the market cornered on Illegals here!  This place is crawling with "White" illegals from all over the World - mostly Europe!  Some of the White illegals get deported?  Ah, but they have the right TAN so they blend in!  This does not change the fact that they are illegally here!  The "Whites" do not get labeled with the "Stigma", the "Demonization and Dehumanization" that the Latin Americans do!  Countries south of the border also have issues with "ILLEGALS"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boot all the illegal aliens.
> White, black, brown and pink alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we can't even get gun lovers to muster much less, constitute the SS.
Click to expand...

In English


----------



## danielpalos

jc456 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in the constitution, you don’t! You can leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now. Once they get us all walled in, leaving might not be an option. But at least we'll be safe from the marauding Mexican menace!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> South of the Border there are 20 countries and three major territories!  South of the border Mexico does no have the market cornered on Illegals here!  This place is crawling with "White" illegals from all over the World - mostly Europe!  Some of the White illegals get deported?  Ah, but they have the right TAN so they blend in!  This does not change the fact that they are illegally here!  The "Whites" do not get labeled with the "Stigma", the "Demonization and Dehumanization" that the Latin Americans do!  Countries south of the border also have issues with "ILLEGALS"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boot all the illegal aliens.
> White, black, brown and pink alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we can't even get gun lovers to muster much less, constitute the SS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In English
Click to expand...

Liberal socialism must always be better than national socialism, in our Global economy.


----------



## jc456

danielpalos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> For now. Once they get us all walled in, leaving might not be an option. But at least we'll be safe from the marauding Mexican menace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South of the Border there are 20 countries and three major territories!  South of the border Mexico does no have the market cornered on Illegals here!  This place is crawling with "White" illegals from all over the World - mostly Europe!  Some of the White illegals get deported?  Ah, but they have the right TAN so they blend in!  This does not change the fact that they are illegally here!  The "Whites" do not get labeled with the "Stigma", the "Demonization and Dehumanization" that the Latin Americans do!  Countries south of the border also have issues with "ILLEGALS"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boot all the illegal aliens.
> White, black, brown and pink alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we can't even get gun lovers to muster much less, constitute the SS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberal socialism must always be better than national socialism, in our Global economy.
Click to expand...

Well let’s get there then


----------



## dblack

danielpalos said:


> Liberal socialism must always be better than national socialism, in our Global economy.



Wake and bake?


----------



## danielpalos

dblack said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal socialism must always be better than national socialism, in our Global economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake and bake?
Click to expand...

have to overcome, right wing tax cut economics, first thing in the morning.


----------



## JonJon

jc456 said:


> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Us them", "We they", "Our's theirs", "Mine your's" - Jesus Christ!  Are we not all in the same boat?  Is this Earth owned only by one group? One ethnicity?  One Religious faction?  One set of selfish values and priorities rules over all other values and priorities?
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell ISIS and see how they respond. How about Venezuela and get back to us! All countries have borders. Get a job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am leaching off of YOUR Government so I do not need no f'ing Job!  "Get a Life"!  Thanks but I have one and it does not have hating the f' out of somebody or somebodies that have not done a Goddamn thing to me to give me reason to hate them!  I do not need people to blame all my problems on just to be blaming someone because it gives me something to do?  All the criminals here, past, present, and future, are all ILLEGAL so why the F' are they allowed to stay here?  In prison they leach off of society with three meals a day, a place to sleep, free medical care if you want to call what they get "Care"!  The death row inmates cost tens of millions of YOUR dollars going through the appeals process for twenty years and then have the only thing we really have in this world taken away from them, courtesy of the State!  All illegals are illegal!  Different strokes for different folks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you could thank me ungrateful asshole. Illegal leach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you live long enough you will be subject to the same conditions I face unless you are well off financially and can pay your own way to your end?  I am handicapped and my wife has cancer - she is 72 and I am 74 and there is no way in hell we can work and start over!  If you find a workaround to these facts please let me know?  It is not that we do not want to work and cover our ass that way but we cannot physically do that anymore!  When you get up in years you become unemployable and those of us who are not rolling in doe have to survive on the benefits we paid for all of our working lives!!!  If we are cutoff then we have to beg or starve to death or commit suicide!  If you have not been in this situation then do not knock it please it is pure torture under this current regime!  We did not work our asses off for 40 years to be called leaches and treated like shyt!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you get SS? That’s not leaching. Why do you think talking SS is leaching? It’s your money
Click to expand...


I am not saying that Paul Ryan and his worshipers have labeled Social Security and Medicare as Welfare many people label Immigrants as only coming here to get a welfare free lunch which is a straight up lie - they have obviously had no interaction with Immigrants so it is pure ignorance talking.  I was alluding to them saying that what I get or survive on is the same thing - welfare is welfare in its many forms - Corporate Welfare in the form of huge tax breaks and subsidies like the farm subsidies 90% plus of the farmland here is owned by huge corporations like ADM!  In 1900 80% Plus lived on family owned farms now only 7% or less do!  The rest of the food production land is owned by huge Corporations! You call working two and three jobs cleaning toilets to survive welfare???  Would you do this???  I do not think so???  Is Trump and his Klan working for themselves on our nickle with 3M$ a weekend vacations paid by tax money and business trips all over the world for personal business with armed secret service teams guarding them not welfare?  Trump using underpaid foreign nationals working at all of his properties and his kids and inlaws properties not welfare for them cheap underpaid foreigners? If not then what the hell is it???  Intense hate coupled with fear, all baseless, does not make one full of happiness, love, and wisdom - too busy festering hate and fear - nourishing - embellishing - exacerbating hate and fear like it was a hobby a passion a love a fetish???  Blaming the poor and less fortunate for your problems and maximizing their less fortune by taking away all that they have in this world and shipping them off to where they have nothing - no means of support as horrific punishment for trying to survive and do better for their families???  Does the punishment really fit the crime???  Stripping people of their dignity and treating them like vermin?  Are we proud of this?


----------



## jc456

JonJon said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell ISIS and see how they respond. How about Venezuela and get back to us! All countries have borders. Get a job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaching off of YOUR Government so I do not need no f'ing Job!  "Get a Life"!  Thanks but I have one and it does not have hating the f' out of somebody or somebodies that have not done a Goddamn thing to me to give me reason to hate them!  I do not need people to blame all my problems on just to be blaming someone because it gives me something to do?  All the criminals here, past, present, and future, are all ILLEGAL so why the F' are they allowed to stay here?  In prison they leach off of society with three meals a day, a place to sleep, free medical care if you want to call what they get "Care"!  The death row inmates cost tens of millions of YOUR dollars going through the appeals process for twenty years and then have the only thing we really have in this world taken away from them, courtesy of the State!  All illegals are illegal!  Different strokes for different folks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you could thank me ungrateful asshole. Illegal leach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you live long enough you will be subject to the same conditions I face unless you are well off financially and can pay your own way to your end?  I am handicapped and my wife has cancer - she is 72 and I am 74 and there is no way in hell we can work and start over!  If you find a workaround to these facts please let me know?  It is not that we do not want to work and cover our ass that way but we cannot physically do that anymore!  When you get up in years you become unemployable and those of us who are not rolling in doe have to survive on the benefits we paid for all of our working lives!!!  If we are cutoff then we have to beg or starve to death or commit suicide!  If you have not been in this situation then do not knock it please it is pure torture under this current regime!  We did not work our asses off for 40 years to be called leaches and treated like shyt!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you get SS? That’s not leaching. Why do you think talking SS is leaching? It’s your money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying that Paul Ryan and his worshipers have labeled Social Security and Medicare as Welfare many people label Immigrants as only coming here to get a welfare free lunch which is a straight up lie - they have obviously had no interaction with Immigrants so it is pure ignorance talking.  I was alluding to them saying that what I get or survive on is the same thing - welfare is welfare in its many forms - Corporate Welfare in the form of huge tax breaks and subsidies like the farm subsidies 90% plus of the farmland here is owned by huge corporations like ADM!  In 1900 80% Plus lived on family owned farms now only 7% or less do!  The rest of the food production land is owned by huge Corporations! You call working two and three jobs cleaning toilets to survive welfare???  Would you do this???  I do not think so???  Is Trump and his Klan working for themselves on our nickle with 3M$ a weekend vacations paid by tax money and business trips all over the world for personal business with armed secret service teams guarding them not welfare?  Trump using underpaid foreign nationals working at all of his properties and his kids and inlaws properties not welfare for them cheap underpaid foreigners? If not then what the hell is it???  Intense hate coupled with fear, all baseless, does not make one full of happiness, love, and wisdom - too busy festering hate and fear - nourishing - embellishing - exacerbating hate and fear like it was a hobby a passion a love a fetish???  Blaming the poor and less fortunate for your problems and maximizing their less fortune by taking away all that they have in this world and shipping them off to where they have nothing - no means of support as horrific punishment for trying to survive and do better for their families???  Does the punishment really fit the crime???  Stripping people of their dignity and treating them like vermin?  Are we proud of this?
Click to expand...

What’s SS have to do with illegals?


----------



## sparky

jc456 said:


> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaching off of YOUR Government so I do not need no f'ing Job!  "Get a Life"!  Thanks but I have one and it does not have hating the f' out of somebody or somebodies that have not done a Goddamn thing to me to give me reason to hate them!  I do not need people to blame all my problems on just to be blaming someone because it gives me something to do?  All the criminals here, past, present, and future, are all ILLEGAL so why the F' are they allowed to stay here?  In prison they leach off of society with three meals a day, a place to sleep, free medical care if you want to call what they get "Care"!  The death row inmates cost tens of millions of YOUR dollars going through the appeals process for twenty years and then have the only thing we really have in this world taken away from them, courtesy of the State!  All illegals are illegal!  Different strokes for different folks!
> 
> 
> 
> At least you could thank me ungrateful asshole. Illegal leach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you live long enough you will be subject to the same conditions I face unless you are well off financially and can pay your own way to your end?  I am handicapped and my wife has cancer - she is 72 and I am 74 and there is no way in hell we can work and start over!  If you find a workaround to these facts please let me know?  It is not that we do not want to work and cover our ass that way but we cannot physically do that anymore!  When you get up in years you become unemployable and those of us who are not rolling in doe have to survive on the benefits we paid for all of our working lives!!!  If we are cutoff then we have to beg or starve to death or commit suicide!  If you have not been in this situation then do not knock it please it is pure torture under this current regime!  We did not work our asses off for 40 years to be called leaches and treated like shyt!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you get SS? That’s not leaching. Why do you think talking SS is leaching? It’s your money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying that Paul Ryan and his worshipers have labeled Social Security and Medicare as Welfare many people label Immigrants as only coming here to get a welfare free lunch which is a straight up lie - they have obviously had no interaction with Immigrants so it is pure ignorance talking.  I was alluding to them saying that what I get or survive on is the same thing - welfare is welfare in its many forms - Corporate Welfare in the form of huge tax breaks and subsidies like the farm subsidies 90% plus of the farmland here is owned by huge corporations like ADM!  In 1900 80% Plus lived on family owned farms now only 7% or less do!  The rest of the food production land is owned by huge Corporations! You call working two and three jobs cleaning toilets to survive welfare???  Would you do this???  I do not think so???  Is Trump and his Klan working for themselves on our nickle with 3M$ a weekend vacations paid by tax money and business trips all over the world for personal business with armed secret service teams guarding them not welfare?  Trump using underpaid foreign nationals working at all of his properties and his kids and inlaws properties not welfare for them cheap underpaid foreigners? If not then what the hell is it???  Intense hate coupled with fear, all baseless, does not make one full of happiness, love, and wisdom - too busy festering hate and fear - nourishing - embellishing - exacerbating hate and fear like it was a hobby a passion a love a fetish???  Blaming the poor and less fortunate for your problems and maximizing their less fortune by taking away all that they have in this world and shipping them off to where they have nothing - no means of support as horrific punishment for trying to survive and do better for their families???  Does the punishment really fit the crime???  Stripping people of their dignity and treating them like vermin?  Are we proud of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s SS have to do with illegals?
Click to expand...



It;'s socialism

~S~


----------



## jc456

sparky said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you could thank me ungrateful asshole. Illegal leach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you live long enough you will be subject to the same conditions I face unless you are well off financially and can pay your own way to your end?  I am handicapped and my wife has cancer - she is 72 and I am 74 and there is no way in hell we can work and start over!  If you find a workaround to these facts please let me know?  It is not that we do not want to work and cover our ass that way but we cannot physically do that anymore!  When you get up in years you become unemployable and those of us who are not rolling in doe have to survive on the benefits we paid for all of our working lives!!!  If we are cutoff then we have to beg or starve to death or commit suicide!  If you have not been in this situation then do not knock it please it is pure torture under this current regime!  We did not work our asses off for 40 years to be called leaches and treated like shyt!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you get SS? That’s not leaching. Why do you think talking SS is leaching? It’s your money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying that Paul Ryan and his worshipers have labeled Social Security and Medicare as Welfare many people label Immigrants as only coming here to get a welfare free lunch which is a straight up lie - they have obviously had no interaction with Immigrants so it is pure ignorance talking.  I was alluding to them saying that what I get or survive on is the same thing - welfare is welfare in its many forms - Corporate Welfare in the form of huge tax breaks and subsidies like the farm subsidies 90% plus of the farmland here is owned by huge corporations like ADM!  In 1900 80% Plus lived on family owned farms now only 7% or less do!  The rest of the food production land is owned by huge Corporations! You call working two and three jobs cleaning toilets to survive welfare???  Would you do this???  I do not think so???  Is Trump and his Klan working for themselves on our nickle with 3M$ a weekend vacations paid by tax money and business trips all over the world for personal business with armed secret service teams guarding them not welfare?  Trump using underpaid foreign nationals working at all of his properties and his kids and inlaws properties not welfare for them cheap underpaid foreigners? If not then what the hell is it???  Intense hate coupled with fear, all baseless, does not make one full of happiness, love, and wisdom - too busy festering hate and fear - nourishing - embellishing - exacerbating hate and fear like it was a hobby a passion a love a fetish???  Blaming the poor and less fortunate for your problems and maximizing their less fortune by taking away all that they have in this world and shipping them off to where they have nothing - no means of support as horrific punishment for trying to survive and do better for their families???  Does the punishment really fit the crime???  Stripping people of their dignity and treating them like vermin?  Are we proud of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s SS have to do with illegals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It;'s socialism
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

What is?


----------



## sparky

JonJon said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell ISIS and see how they respond. How about Venezuela and get back to us! All countries have borders. Get a job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaching off of YOUR Government so I do not need no f'ing Job!  "Get a Life"!  Thanks but I have one and it does not have hating the f' out of somebody or somebodies that have not done a Goddamn thing to me to give me reason to hate them!  I do not need people to blame all my problems on just to be blaming someone because it gives me something to do?  All the criminals here, past, present, and future, are all ILLEGAL so why the F' are they allowed to stay here?  In prison they leach off of society with three meals a day, a place to sleep, free medical care if you want to call what they get "Care"!  The death row inmates cost tens of millions of YOUR dollars going through the appeals process for twenty years and then have the only thing we really have in this world taken away from them, courtesy of the State!  All illegals are illegal!  Different strokes for different folks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you could thank me ungrateful asshole. Illegal leach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you live long enough you will be subject to the same conditions I face unless you are well off financially and can pay your own way to your end?  I am handicapped and my wife has cancer - she is 72 and I am 74 and there is no way in hell we can work and start over!  If you find a workaround to these facts please let me know?  It is not that we do not want to work and cover our ass that way but we cannot physically do that anymore!  When you get up in years you become unemployable and those of us who are not rolling in doe have to survive on the benefits we paid for all of our working lives!!!  If we are cutoff then we have to beg or starve to death or commit suicide!  If you have not been in this situation then do not knock it please it is pure torture under this current regime!  We did not work our asses off for 40 years to be called leaches and treated like shyt!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you get SS? That’s not leaching. Why do you think talking SS is leaching? It’s your money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying that Paul Ryan and his worshipers have labeled Social Security and Medicare as Welfare many people label Immigrants as only coming here to get a welfare free lunch which is a straight up lie - they have obviously had no interaction with Immigrants so it is pure ignorance talking.  I was alluding to them saying that what I get or survive on is the same thing - welfare is welfare in its many forms - Corporate Welfare in the form of huge tax breaks and subsidies like the farm subsidies 90% plus of the farmland here is owned by huge corporations like ADM!  In 1900 80% Plus lived on family owned farms now only 7% or less do!  The rest of the food production land is owned by huge Corporations! You call working two and three jobs cleaning toilets to survive welfare???  Would you do this???  I do not think so???  Is Trump and his Klan working for themselves on our nickle with 3M$ a weekend vacations paid by tax money and business trips all over the world for personal business with armed secret service teams guarding them not welfare?  Trump using underpaid foreign nationals working at all of his properties and his kids and inlaws properties not welfare for them cheap underpaid foreigners? If not then what the hell is it???  Intense hate coupled with fear, all baseless, does not make one full of happiness, love, and wisdom - too busy festering hate and fear - nourishing - embellishing - exacerbating hate and fear like it was a hobby a passion a love a fetish???  Blaming the poor and less fortunate for your problems and maximizing their less fortune by taking away all that they have in this world and shipping them off to where they have nothing - no means of support as horrific punishment for trying to survive and do better for their families???  Does the punishment really fit the crime???  Stripping people of their dignity and treating them like vermin?  Are we proud of this?
Click to expand...



You're an interesting sort Jon Jon

You're also a target

The 'graying of America' was followed by the fleecing of it.

I was a minion of the system for decades, turned a lotta old timers in soylent green

My conclusion is a capitalistic system only offers capitalist remedies

not exactly and end game i'd want

~S~


----------



## sparky

jc456 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you live long enough you will be subject to the same conditions I face unless you are well off financially and can pay your own way to your end?  I am handicapped and my wife has cancer - she is 72 and I am 74 and there is no way in hell we can work and start over!  If you find a workaround to these facts please let me know?  It is not that we do not want to work and cover our ass that way but we cannot physically do that anymore!  When you get up in years you become unemployable and those of us who are not rolling in doe have to survive on the benefits we paid for all of our working lives!!!  If we are cutoff then we have to beg or starve to death or commit suicide!  If you have not been in this situation then do not knock it please it is pure torture under this current regime!  We did not work our asses off for 40 years to be called leaches and treated like shyt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So you get SS? That’s not leaching. Why do you think talking SS is leaching? It’s your money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying that Paul Ryan and his worshipers have labeled Social Security and Medicare as Welfare many people label Immigrants as only coming here to get a welfare free lunch which is a straight up lie - they have obviously had no interaction with Immigrants so it is pure ignorance talking.  I was alluding to them saying that what I get or survive on is the same thing - welfare is welfare in its many forms - Corporate Welfare in the form of huge tax breaks and subsidies like the farm subsidies 90% plus of the farmland here is owned by huge corporations like ADM!  In 1900 80% Plus lived on family owned farms now only 7% or less do!  The rest of the food production land is owned by huge Corporations! You call working two and three jobs cleaning toilets to survive welfare???  Would you do this???  I do not think so???  Is Trump and his Klan working for themselves on our nickle with 3M$ a weekend vacations paid by tax money and business trips all over the world for personal business with armed secret service teams guarding them not welfare?  Trump using underpaid foreign nationals working at all of his properties and his kids and inlaws properties not welfare for them cheap underpaid foreigners? If not then what the hell is it???  Intense hate coupled with fear, all baseless, does not make one full of happiness, love, and wisdom - too busy festering hate and fear - nourishing - embellishing - exacerbating hate and fear like it was a hobby a passion a love a fetish???  Blaming the poor and less fortunate for your problems and maximizing their less fortune by taking away all that they have in this world and shipping them off to where they have nothing - no means of support as horrific punishment for trying to survive and do better for their families???  Does the punishment really fit the crime???  Stripping people of their dignity and treating them like vermin?  Are we proud of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s SS have to do with illegals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It;'s socialism
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is?
Click to expand...



go here

~S~


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

sparky said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you get SS? That’s not leaching. Why do you think talking SS is leaching? It’s your money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying that Paul Ryan and his worshipers have labeled Social Security and Medicare as Welfare many people label Immigrants as only coming here to get a welfare free lunch which is a straight up lie - they have obviously had no interaction with Immigrants so it is pure ignorance talking.  I was alluding to them saying that what I get or survive on is the same thing - welfare is welfare in its many forms - Corporate Welfare in the form of huge tax breaks and subsidies like the farm subsidies 90% plus of the farmland here is owned by huge corporations like ADM!  In 1900 80% Plus lived on family owned farms now only 7% or less do!  The rest of the food production land is owned by huge Corporations! You call working two and three jobs cleaning toilets to survive welfare???  Would you do this???  I do not think so???  Is Trump and his Klan working for themselves on our nickle with 3M$ a weekend vacations paid by tax money and business trips all over the world for personal business with armed secret service teams guarding them not welfare?  Trump using underpaid foreign nationals working at all of his properties and his kids and inlaws properties not welfare for them cheap underpaid foreigners? If not then what the hell is it???  Intense hate coupled with fear, all baseless, does not make one full of happiness, love, and wisdom - too busy festering hate and fear - nourishing - embellishing - exacerbating hate and fear like it was a hobby a passion a love a fetish???  Blaming the poor and less fortunate for your problems and maximizing their less fortune by taking away all that they have in this world and shipping them off to where they have nothing - no means of support as horrific punishment for trying to survive and do better for their families???  Does the punishment really fit the crime???  Stripping people of their dignity and treating them like vermin?  Are we proud of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s SS have to do with illegals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It;'s socialism
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> go here
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


You have a link to all the ways socialism has improved Venezuela?


----------



## JonJon

jc456 said:


> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaching off of YOUR Government so I do not need no f'ing Job!  "Get a Life"!  Thanks but I have one and it does not have hating the f' out of somebody or somebodies that have not done a Goddamn thing to me to give me reason to hate them!  I do not need people to blame all my problems on just to be blaming someone because it gives me something to do?  All the criminals here, past, present, and future, are all ILLEGAL so why the F' are they allowed to stay here?  In prison they leach off of society with three meals a day, a place to sleep, free medical care if you want to call what they get "Care"!  The death row inmates cost tens of millions of YOUR dollars going through the appeals process for twenty years and then have the only thing we really have in this world taken away from them, courtesy of the State!  All illegals are illegal!  Different strokes for different folks!
> 
> 
> 
> At least you could thank me ungrateful asshole. Illegal leach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you live long enough you will be subject to the same conditions I face unless you are well off financially and can pay your own way to your end?  I am handicapped and my wife has cancer - she is 72 and I am 74 and there is no way in hell we can work and start over!  If you find a workaround to these facts please let me know?  It is not that we do not want to work and cover our ass that way but we cannot physically do that anymore!  When you get up in years you become unemployable and those of us who are not rolling in doe have to survive on the benefits we paid for all of our working lives!!!  If we are cutoff then we have to beg or starve to death or commit suicide!  If you have not been in this situation then do not knock it please it is pure torture under this current regime!  We did not work our asses off for 40 years to be called leaches and treated like shyt!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you get SS? That’s not leaching. Why do you think talking SS is leaching? It’s your money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying that Paul Ryan and his worshipers have labeled Social Security and Medicare as Welfare many people label Immigrants as only coming here to get a welfare free lunch which is a straight up lie - they have obviously had no interaction with Immigrants so it is pure ignorance talking.  I was alluding to them saying that what I get or survive on is the same thing - welfare is welfare in its many forms - Corporate Welfare in the form of huge tax breaks and subsidies like the farm subsidies 90% plus of the farmland here is owned by huge corporations like ADM!  In 1900 80% Plus lived on family owned farms now only 7% or less do!  The rest of the food production land is owned by huge Corporations! You call working two and three jobs cleaning toilets to survive welfare???  Would you do this???  I do not think so???  Is Trump and his Klan working for themselves on our nickle with 3M$ a weekend vacations paid by tax money and business trips all over the world for personal business with armed secret service teams guarding them not welfare?  Trump using underpaid foreign nationals working at all of his properties and his kids and inlaws properties not welfare for them cheap underpaid foreigners? If not then what the hell is it???  Intense hate coupled with fear, all baseless, does not make one full of happiness, love, and wisdom - too busy festering hate and fear - nourishing - embellishing - exacerbating hate and fear like it was a hobby a passion a love a fetish???  Blaming the poor and less fortunate for your problems and maximizing their less fortune by taking away all that they have in this world and shipping them off to where they have nothing - no means of support as horrific punishment for trying to survive and do better for their families???  Does the punishment really fit the crime???  Stripping people of their dignity and treating them like vermin?  Are we proud of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s SS have to do with illegals?
Click to expand...

 What does "They all come here just to get welfare" have to do with the vast majority of immigrants working their asses off and appreciating the fact that they have jobs?  The analogy is if welfare is the evil involved with illegals, as so many claim, then my income being characterized as blatant welfare by evil politicians makes me evil? It is a play on words.  The true agenda of the Immigrants the illegals is spin doctored into something it is not to justify the fear and hate people are obsessed with and synergistically reinforce among themselves and work at recruiting people on the fence to their thinking and attitudes!  Trump and those who harmonize with him have sensationalized embraced glorified stoked fear and hate - blame the minorities, women, non-Christians, the LGBTQ Comunity, the poor and less fortunate, the elderly, all people on benefits, for all of the ills, the problems plaguing this country and their lives???


----------



## jc456

JonJon said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you could thank me ungrateful asshole. Illegal leach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you live long enough you will be subject to the same conditions I face unless you are well off financially and can pay your own way to your end?  I am handicapped and my wife has cancer - she is 72 and I am 74 and there is no way in hell we can work and start over!  If you find a workaround to these facts please let me know?  It is not that we do not want to work and cover our ass that way but we cannot physically do that anymore!  When you get up in years you become unemployable and those of us who are not rolling in doe have to survive on the benefits we paid for all of our working lives!!!  If we are cutoff then we have to beg or starve to death or commit suicide!  If you have not been in this situation then do not knock it please it is pure torture under this current regime!  We did not work our asses off for 40 years to be called leaches and treated like shyt!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you get SS? That’s not leaching. Why do you think talking SS is leaching? It’s your money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying that Paul Ryan and his worshipers have labeled Social Security and Medicare as Welfare many people label Immigrants as only coming here to get a welfare free lunch which is a straight up lie - they have obviously had no interaction with Immigrants so it is pure ignorance talking.  I was alluding to them saying that what I get or survive on is the same thing - welfare is welfare in its many forms - Corporate Welfare in the form of huge tax breaks and subsidies like the farm subsidies 90% plus of the farmland here is owned by huge corporations like ADM!  In 1900 80% Plus lived on family owned farms now only 7% or less do!  The rest of the food production land is owned by huge Corporations! You call working two and three jobs cleaning toilets to survive welfare???  Would you do this???  I do not think so???  Is Trump and his Klan working for themselves on our nickle with 3M$ a weekend vacations paid by tax money and business trips all over the world for personal business with armed secret service teams guarding them not welfare?  Trump using underpaid foreign nationals working at all of his properties and his kids and inlaws properties not welfare for them cheap underpaid foreigners? If not then what the hell is it???  Intense hate coupled with fear, all baseless, does not make one full of happiness, love, and wisdom - too busy festering hate and fear - nourishing - embellishing - exacerbating hate and fear like it was a hobby a passion a love a fetish???  Blaming the poor and less fortunate for your problems and maximizing their less fortune by taking away all that they have in this world and shipping them off to where they have nothing - no means of support as horrific punishment for trying to survive and do better for their families???  Does the punishment really fit the crime???  Stripping people of their dignity and treating them like vermin?  Are we proud of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s SS have to do with illegals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does "They all come here just to get welfare" have to do with the vast majority of immigrants working their asses off and appreciating the fact that they have jobs?  The analogy is if welfare is the evil involved with illegals, as so many claim, then my income being characterized as blatant welfare by evil politicians makes me evil? It is a play on words.  The true agenda of the Immigrants the illegals is spin doctored into something it is not to justify the fear and hate people are obsessed with and synergistically reinforce among themselves and work at recruiting people on the fence to their thinking and attitudes!  Trump and those who harmonize with him have sensationalized embraced glorified stoked fear and hate - blame the minorities, women, non-Christians, the LGBTQ Comunity, the poor and less fortunate, the elderly, all people on benefits, for all of the ills, the problems plaguing this country and their lives???
Click to expand...

Still trying to figure out how that relates to SS?


----------



## JonJon

jc456 said:


> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you live long enough you will be subject to the same conditions I face unless you are well off financially and can pay your own way to your end?  I am handicapped and my wife has cancer - she is 72 and I am 74 and there is no way in hell we can work and start over!  If you find a workaround to these facts please let me know?  It is not that we do not want to work and cover our ass that way but we cannot physically do that anymore!  When you get up in years you become unemployable and those of us who are not rolling in doe have to survive on the benefits we paid for all of our working lives!!!  If we are cutoff then we have to beg or starve to death or commit suicide!  If you have not been in this situation then do not knock it please it is pure torture under this current regime!  We did not work our asses off for 40 years to be called leaches and treated like shyt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So you get SS? That’s not leaching. Why do you think talking SS is leaching? It’s your money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying that Paul Ryan and his worshipers have labeled Social Security and Medicare as Welfare many people label Immigrants as only coming here to get a welfare free lunch which is a straight up lie - they have obviously had no interaction with Immigrants so it is pure ignorance talking.  I was alluding to them saying that what I get or survive on is the same thing - welfare is welfare in its many forms - Corporate Welfare in the form of huge tax breaks and subsidies like the farm subsidies 90% plus of the farmland here is owned by huge corporations like ADM!  In 1900 80% Plus lived on family owned farms now only 7% or less do!  The rest of the food production land is owned by huge Corporations! You call working two and three jobs cleaning toilets to survive welfare???  Would you do this???  I do not think so???  Is Trump and his Klan working for themselves on our nickle with 3M$ a weekend vacations paid by tax money and business trips all over the world for personal business with armed secret service teams guarding them not welfare?  Trump using underpaid foreign nationals working at all of his properties and his kids and inlaws properties not welfare for them cheap underpaid foreigners? If not then what the hell is it???  Intense hate coupled with fear, all baseless, does not make one full of happiness, love, and wisdom - too busy festering hate and fear - nourishing - embellishing - exacerbating hate and fear like it was a hobby a passion a love a fetish???  Blaming the poor and less fortunate for your problems and maximizing their less fortune by taking away all that they have in this world and shipping them off to where they have nothing - no means of support as horrific punishment for trying to survive and do better for their families???  Does the punishment really fit the crime???  Stripping people of their dignity and treating them like vermin?  Are we proud of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s SS have to do with illegals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does "They all come here just to get welfare" have to do with the vast majority of immigrants working their asses off and appreciating the fact that they have jobs?  The analogy is if welfare is the evil involved with illegals, as so many claim, then my income being characterized as blatant welfare by evil politicians makes me evil? It is a play on words.  The true agenda of the Immigrants the illegals is spin doctored into something it is not to justify the fear and hate people are obsessed with and synergistically reinforce among themselves and work at recruiting people on the fence to their thinking and attitudes!  Trump and those who harmonize with him have sensationalized embraced glorified stoked fear and hate - blame the minorities, women, non-Christians, the LGBTQ Comunity, the poor and less fortunate, the elderly, all people on benefits, for all of the ills, the problems plaguing this country and their lives???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still trying to figure out how that relates to SS?
Click to expand...


Never mind?  I am no more on welfare anymore than the immigrants are!  Working your ass off to survive is damn sure not welfare!  Hard core ignorance keeps saying they only come here for welfare!  The free lunch the complainers think they should be getting it would appear?


----------



## sparky

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying that Paul Ryan and his worshipers have labeled Social Security and Medicare as Welfare many people label Immigrants as only coming here to get a welfare free lunch which is a straight up lie - they have obviously had no interaction with Immigrants so it is pure ignorance talking.  I was alluding to them saying that what I get or survive on is the same thing - welfare is welfare in its many forms - Corporate Welfare in the form of huge tax breaks and subsidies like the farm subsidies 90% plus of the farmland here is owned by huge corporations like ADM!  In 1900 80% Plus lived on family owned farms now only 7% or less do!  The rest of the food production land is owned by huge Corporations! You call working two and three jobs cleaning toilets to survive welfare???  Would you do this???  I do not think so???  Is Trump and his Klan working for themselves on our nickle with 3M$ a weekend vacations paid by tax money and business trips all over the world for personal business with armed secret service teams guarding them not welfare?  Trump using underpaid foreign nationals working at all of his properties and his kids and inlaws properties not welfare for them cheap underpaid foreigners? If not then what the hell is it???  Intense hate coupled with fear, all baseless, does not make one full of happiness, love, and wisdom - too busy festering hate and fear - nourishing - embellishing - exacerbating hate and fear like it was a hobby a passion a love a fetish???  Blaming the poor and less fortunate for your problems and maximizing their less fortune by taking away all that they have in this world and shipping them off to where they have nothing - no means of support as horrific punishment for trying to survive and do better for their families???  Does the punishment really fit the crime???  Stripping people of their dignity and treating them like vermin?  Are we proud of this?
> 
> 
> 
> What’s SS have to do with illegals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It;'s socialism
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> go here
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a link to all the ways socialism has improved Venezuela?
Click to expand...



Venezuela is a complete disaster 

~S~


----------



## sparky

JonJon said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you get SS? That’s not leaching. Why do you think talking SS is leaching? It’s your money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying that Paul Ryan and his worshipers have labeled Social Security and Medicare as Welfare many people label Immigrants as only coming here to get a welfare free lunch which is a straight up lie - they have obviously had no interaction with Immigrants so it is pure ignorance talking.  I was alluding to them saying that what I get or survive on is the same thing - welfare is welfare in its many forms - Corporate Welfare in the form of huge tax breaks and subsidies like the farm subsidies 90% plus of the farmland here is owned by huge corporations like ADM!  In 1900 80% Plus lived on family owned farms now only 7% or less do!  The rest of the food production land is owned by huge Corporations! You call working two and three jobs cleaning toilets to survive welfare???  Would you do this???  I do not think so???  Is Trump and his Klan working for themselves on our nickle with 3M$ a weekend vacations paid by tax money and business trips all over the world for personal business with armed secret service teams guarding them not welfare?  Trump using underpaid foreign nationals working at all of his properties and his kids and inlaws properties not welfare for them cheap underpaid foreigners? If not then what the hell is it???  Intense hate coupled with fear, all baseless, does not make one full of happiness, love, and wisdom - too busy festering hate and fear - nourishing - embellishing - exacerbating hate and fear like it was a hobby a passion a love a fetish???  Blaming the poor and less fortunate for your problems and maximizing their less fortune by taking away all that they have in this world and shipping them off to where they have nothing - no means of support as horrific punishment for trying to survive and do better for their families???  Does the punishment really fit the crime???  Stripping people of their dignity and treating them like vermin?  Are we proud of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s SS have to do with illegals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does "They all come here just to get welfare" have to do with the vast majority of immigrants working their asses off and appreciating the fact that they have jobs?  The analogy is if welfare is the evil involved with illegals, as so many claim, then my income being characterized as blatant welfare by evil politicians makes me evil? It is a play on words.  The true agenda of the Immigrants the illegals is spin doctored into something it is not to justify the fear and hate people are obsessed with and synergistically reinforce among themselves and work at recruiting people on the fence to their thinking and attitudes!  Trump and those who harmonize with him have sensationalized embraced glorified stoked fear and hate - blame the minorities, women, non-Christians, the LGBTQ Comunity, the poor and less fortunate, the elderly, all people on benefits, for all of the ills, the problems plaguing this country and their lives???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still trying to figure out how that relates to SS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind?  I am no more on welfare anymore than the immigrants are!  Working your ass off to survive is damn sure not welfare!  Hard core ignorance keeps saying they only come here for welfare!  The free lunch the complainers think they should be getting it would appear?
Click to expand...



It's a cyclical argument Jon Jon

~S~


----------



## danielpalos

sparky said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you could thank me ungrateful asshole. Illegal leach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you live long enough you will be subject to the same conditions I face unless you are well off financially and can pay your own way to your end?  I am handicapped and my wife has cancer - she is 72 and I am 74 and there is no way in hell we can work and start over!  If you find a workaround to these facts please let me know?  It is not that we do not want to work and cover our ass that way but we cannot physically do that anymore!  When you get up in years you become unemployable and those of us who are not rolling in doe have to survive on the benefits we paid for all of our working lives!!!  If we are cutoff then we have to beg or starve to death or commit suicide!  If you have not been in this situation then do not knock it please it is pure torture under this current regime!  We did not work our asses off for 40 years to be called leaches and treated like shyt!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you get SS? That’s not leaching. Why do you think talking SS is leaching? It’s your money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying that Paul Ryan and his worshipers have labeled Social Security and Medicare as Welfare many people label Immigrants as only coming here to get a welfare free lunch which is a straight up lie - they have obviously had no interaction with Immigrants so it is pure ignorance talking.  I was alluding to them saying that what I get or survive on is the same thing - welfare is welfare in its many forms - Corporate Welfare in the form of huge tax breaks and subsidies like the farm subsidies 90% plus of the farmland here is owned by huge corporations like ADM!  In 1900 80% Plus lived on family owned farms now only 7% or less do!  The rest of the food production land is owned by huge Corporations! You call working two and three jobs cleaning toilets to survive welfare???  Would you do this???  I do not think so???  Is Trump and his Klan working for themselves on our nickle with 3M$ a weekend vacations paid by tax money and business trips all over the world for personal business with armed secret service teams guarding them not welfare?  Trump using underpaid foreign nationals working at all of his properties and his kids and inlaws properties not welfare for them cheap underpaid foreigners? If not then what the hell is it???  Intense hate coupled with fear, all baseless, does not make one full of happiness, love, and wisdom - too busy festering hate and fear - nourishing - embellishing - exacerbating hate and fear like it was a hobby a passion a love a fetish???  Blaming the poor and less fortunate for your problems and maximizing their less fortune by taking away all that they have in this world and shipping them off to where they have nothing - no means of support as horrific punishment for trying to survive and do better for their families???  Does the punishment really fit the crime???  Stripping people of their dignity and treating them like vermin?  Are we proud of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s SS have to do with illegals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It;'s socialism
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Government is best; ask the right wing, when it really matters.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

sparky said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What’s SS have to do with illegals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It;'s socialism
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> go here
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a link to all the ways socialism has improved Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is a complete disaster
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


How is that possible........socialism.


----------



## sparky

It's possible for any sort of political structure to _implode_ Todd.  

there are many examples of socialism, feudalism, monarchism , communism on this rock that serve example.  

our own top heavy capitalist system is _obviously _failing , and we serve as example of it as well , Jon Jon pointing a few sore spots out

citizens _quality of life_ should factor in as a metric

but i digress, the entire_ 'illegals ate my job & taxes_' shtick is a facade blown up to laughable proportions via the Trumpsters.

That there's been _less _infiltration due to _more_ enforcement should evidence this 

No, the problem is far more the _'legal immigrants_' , check out our H1B gub'mit stats on this , allowing XXX entries, and then XXXXXXXXXXX exceptions to it

Why do you think all the CEO's flocked to washington recently?  


*Five charts that can help understand the H1B visa debate*

*~S~*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

sparky said:


> It's possible for any sort of political structure to _implode_ Todd.
> 
> there are many examples of socialism, feudalism, monarchism , communism on this rock that serve example.
> 
> our own top heavy capitalist system is _obviously _failing , and we serve as example of it as well , Jon Jon pointing a few sore spots out
> 
> citizens _quality of life_ should factor in as a metric
> 
> but i digress, the entire_ 'illegals ate my job & taxes_' shtick is a facade blown up to laughable proportions via the Trumpsters.
> 
> That there's been _less _infiltration due to _more_ enforcement should evidence this
> 
> No, the problem is far more the _'legal immigrants_' , check out our H1B gub'mit stats on this , allowing XXX entries, and then XXXXXXXXXXX exceptions to it
> 
> Why do you think all the CEO's flocked to washington recently?
> 
> 
> *Five charts that can help understand the H1B visa debate*
> 
> *~S~*



*our own top heavy capitalist system is obviously failing 
*
I don't believe you. Show your proof.

*but i digress, the entire 'illegals ate my job & taxes' shtick is a facade blown up to laughable proportions via the Trumpsters.
*
So what? Give them the boot.


----------



## danielpalos

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> It;'s socialism
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> What is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> go here
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a link to all the ways socialism has improved Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is a complete disaster
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that possible........socialism.
Click to expand...

lousy management.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

danielpalos said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go here
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a link to all the ways socialism has improved Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is a complete disaster
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that possible........socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lousy management.
Click to expand...


That's socialism, by definition.


----------



## danielpalos

Toddsterpatriot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> go here
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link to all the ways socialism has improved Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is a complete disaster
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that possible........socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lousy management.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's socialism, by definition.
Click to expand...

Isn't Capitalism supposed to be making money not losing money?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

danielpalos said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link to all the ways socialism has improved Venezuela?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is a complete disaster
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that possible........socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lousy management.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's socialism, by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't Capitalism supposed to be making money not losing money?
Click to expand...


Capitalism is the freedom to put your capital at risk.
Successful risk taking is rewarded with profit.
Unsuccessful risk taking is punished with loss and bankruptcy.
That results in the unsuccessful activity ending, at least by that risk taker.

In socialism, unsuccessful risk taking results in more money being spent/wasted.
The unsuccessful activity doesn't end.
The poor management isn't punished, so you get more.


----------



## danielpalos

Toddsterpatriot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is a complete disaster
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that possible........socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lousy management.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's socialism, by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't Capitalism supposed to be making money not losing money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is the freedom to put your capital at risk.
> Successful risk taking is rewarded with profit.
> Unsuccessful risk taking is punished with loss and bankruptcy.
> That results in the unsuccessful activity ending, at least by that risk taker.
> 
> In socialism, unsuccessful risk taking results in more money being spent/wasted.
> The unsuccessful activity doesn't end.
> The poor management isn't punished, so you get more.
Click to expand...

So many Persons who aren't being fee'd and fined into a federal id.  It really is a federal Obligation since 1808.


----------



## sparky

Toddsterpatriot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is a complete disaster
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that possible........socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lousy management.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's socialism, by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't Capitalism supposed to be making money not losing money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is the freedom to put your capital at risk.
> Successful risk taking is rewarded with profit.
> Unsuccessful risk taking is punished with loss and bankruptcy.
> That results in the unsuccessful activity ending, at least by that risk taker.
> 
> In socialism, unsuccessful risk taking results in more money being spent/wasted.
> The unsuccessful activity doesn't end.
> The poor management isn't punished, so you get more.
Click to expand...



An apt definition Todd

unfortunately wall street banksters and detriot automakers don't apply,  appearing before congress with hat in hand 

and they'll 'get more' if they ask.....

But if that isn't evidence enough, the disparity should be

please take  a few minutes.....

>>>>

~S~


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

sparky said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that possible........socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> lousy management.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's socialism, by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't Capitalism supposed to be making money not losing money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism is the freedom to put your capital at risk.
> Successful risk taking is rewarded with profit.
> Unsuccessful risk taking is punished with loss and bankruptcy.
> That results in the unsuccessful activity ending, at least by that risk taker.
> 
> In socialism, unsuccessful risk taking results in more money being spent/wasted.
> The unsuccessful activity doesn't end.
> The poor management isn't punished, so you get more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An apt definition Todd
> 
> unfortunately wall street banksters and detriot automakers don't apply,  appearing before congress with hat in hand
> 
> and they'll 'get more' if they ask.....
> 
> But if that isn't evidence enough, the disparity should be
> 
> please take  a few minutes.....
> 
> >>>>
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


*unfortunately wall street banksters and detriot automakers don't apply, appearing before congress with hat in hand 

and they'll 'get more' if they ask.....
*
There is a very important difference between subsidizing failure, like Obama did with Solyndra, and a lender of last resort fighting a potential deflationary depression.

*But if that isn't evidence enough, the disparity should be
*
Why should there be no disparity? Or a lower disparity?


----------



## sparky

Toddsterpatriot said:


> There is a very important difference between subsidizing failure, like Obama did with Solyndra, and a lender of last resort fighting a potential deflationary depression.



Yes there is, but the dif is rewarding the perps who created the bubble

which only means it can happen again....and again...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why should there be no disparity? Or a lower disparity?



There's always a disparity, in fact there's always a disparity in any given country's political system , that's normal.

What happens when a minority owns the majority of wealth is, they call the shots 

In America they are literally buying our congress, as well as tailoring legislature to fill their coffers.

In essence, an oligarchy with the illusion of choice & illusion of freedom 

~S~


----------



## dblack

sparky said:


> There's always a disparity, in fact there's always a disparity in any given country's political system , that's normal.
> 
> What happens when a minority owns the majority of wealth is, they call the shots.



Yes. That's the way we distribute economic power in a free market. If it's based on voluntary transactions, it's arguably the single most accurate expression of the "Will of the People". It's when it's not based on voluntary transactions, when ...



> In America they are literally buying our congress, as well as tailoring legislature to fill their coffers.
> 
> In essence, an oligarchy with the illusion of choice & illusion of freedom
> 
> ~S~



When we grant government the power to interfere with the market, those invested in the market have a powerful incentive to control government. They succeed and then have even more power over us. Huzzah... ;(


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

sparky said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a very important difference between subsidizing failure, like Obama did with Solyndra, and a lender of last resort fighting a potential deflationary depression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is, but the dif is rewarding the perps who created the bubble
> 
> which only means it can happen again....and again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should there be no disparity? Or a lower disparity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's always a disparity, in fact there's always a disparity in any given country's political system , that's normal.
> 
> What happens when a minority owns the majority of wealth is, they call the shots
> 
> In America they are literally buying our congress, as well as tailoring legislature to fill their coffers.
> 
> In essence, an oligarchy with the illusion of choice & illusion of freedom
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

*
Yes there is, but the dif is rewarding the perps who created the bubble
*
Not crashing the financial system of the country is "rewarding the perps"? LOL!

*which only means it can happen again....and again...
*
Yup. Bubble happen. Always have, always will.
*
What happens when a minority owns the majority of wealth is, they call the shots 
*
There has never been a time in a modern economy where a minority didn't own the majority.


----------



## danielpalos

applied Capitalism not applied Socialism!


----------



## sparky

_Casino_ capitalism, which really translates to socialism for the _rich,_capitalism for the _rest_ of us

But hey, maybe i can save my knickles, and buy me a congress critter


~S~


----------



## longknife

JonJon said:


> I was under the WRONG impression that this was a "Pro - Illegals Forum"???
> 
> If one has never befriended an "Economic Refugee" from South of the Border then how can they judge them?  How can anyone in good conscience harbor such intense hate for fellow humans THAT HAVE "NEVER' DONE ANYTHING TO THEM PERSONALLY TO WARRANT ANY KIND OF NEGATIVE FEELINGS WHATSOEVER, LET ALONE INTENSE UNMITIGATED HATRED???  This is true of the hatred of any group or individual!  Harboring hate and nurturing it by feeding on any information that reinforces this hatred, I do not believe is all that healthy for the individuals or groups that do so!  This hatred predominately comes from learned behavior passed down from generation to generation!  No human is born with the seed of hate implanted in their brain!



*It's not a case of "hatred." It's a case of respecting the law.*


----------



## longknife

Wow. You children truly enjoy your little spats, don't you?


----------



## danielpalos

longknife said:


> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the WRONG impression that this was a "Pro - Illegals Forum"???
> 
> If one has never befriended an "Economic Refugee" from South of the Border then how can they judge them?  How can anyone in good conscience harbor such intense hate for fellow humans THAT HAVE "NEVER' DONE ANYTHING TO THEM PERSONALLY TO WARRANT ANY KIND OF NEGATIVE FEELINGS WHATSOEVER, LET ALONE INTENSE UNMITIGATED HATRED???  This is true of the hatred of any group or individual!  Harboring hate and nurturing it by feeding on any information that reinforces this hatred, I do not believe is all that healthy for the individuals or groups that do so!  This hatred predominately comes from learned behavior passed down from generation to generation!  No human is born with the seed of hate implanted in their brain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not a case of "hatred." It's a case of respecting the law.*
Click to expand...

10USC246 is federal law.  Is it really really serious, or not.


----------



## longknife




----------



## danielpalos

10USC246 is also, federal law, right wingers.  Don't fix a Bad moral Standard for less fortunate illegals!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

danielpalos said:


> 10USC246 is also, federal law, right wingers.  Don't fix a Bad moral Standard for less fortunate illegals!



Sorry, illegal aliens can't join the militia.


----------



## Unkotare

JonJon said:


> "Us them", "We they", "Our's theirs", "Mine your's" - Jesus Christ!  Are we not all in the same boat?  Is this Earth owned only by one group? One ethnicity?  One Religious faction?  One set of selfish values and priorities rules over all other values and priorities?


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## Unkotare

sparky said:


> ~S~



Where did the nazis or the soviets build a giant wall? 

As for rounding up a group of innocent people and throwing them into concentration camps, the democrat party is the expert there.


----------



## danielpalos

Toddsterpatriot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10USC246 is also, federal law, right wingers.  Don't fix a Bad moral Standard for less fortunate illegals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, illegal aliens can't join the militia.
Click to expand...

Proof positive, nobody should take the right wing seriously!

10USC246 is federal law.  Don't be illegal to federal law, right wingers.  There is a Religious technical term for it!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Boot the illegals.


----------



## danielpalos

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Boot the illegals.


spend money not make money; it really is, all the right wing knows how to do.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Yes, spend money to enforce the law, to secure the border.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Timmy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about dreamers.  Who are kids that were brought over .  The kids didn’t commit a crime .
> 
> 
> 
> too bad.  they are illegal.  ILLEGAL.  no other way to spin it jack.  ILLEGAL.  My ancestors were legal immigrants, not aliens. They asked to come into the land not try and steal it. can you say trojan horse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Your ancestors stole this land !
Click to expand...


   And the indians stole it from other indians.
Whats your point?


----------



## jc456

sparky said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a very important difference between subsidizing failure, like Obama did with Solyndra, and a lender of last resort fighting a potential deflationary depression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is, but the dif is rewarding the perps who created the bubble
> 
> which only means it can happen again....and again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should there be no disparity? Or a lower disparity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's always a disparity, in fact there's always a disparity in any given country's political system , that's normal.
> 
> What happens when a minority owns the majority of wealth is, they call the shots
> 
> In America they are literally buying our congress, as well as tailoring legislature to fill their coffers.
> 
> In essence, an oligarchy with the illusion of choice & illusion of freedom
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

name a place with a majority that owns the wealth?  who leads in that scenario?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BOPSEY said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOPSEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing bigoted in protecting your country, Nancy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't care about our country.  You are only fooling yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike you, we love our country. I will make you a deal Nancy boy. For every illegal alien we allow to stay here, we expell 5 gay people. Sounds like a winner to me, Nancy.
Click to expand...


  You'd run out homos long before beaners.


----------



## sparky

jc456 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a very important difference between subsidizing failure, like Obama did with Solyndra, and a lender of last resort fighting a potential deflationary depression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is, but the dif is rewarding the perps who created the bubble
> 
> which only means it can happen again....and again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should there be no disparity? Or a lower disparity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's always a disparity, in fact there's always a disparity in any given country's political system , that's normal.
> 
> What happens when a minority owns the majority of wealth is, they call the shots
> 
> In America they are literally buying our congress, as well as tailoring legislature to fill their coffers.
> 
> In essence, an oligarchy with the illusion of choice & illusion of freedom
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name a place with a majority that owns the wealth?  who leads in that scenario?
Click to expand...



That would be a meritocracy Jc, I'm afraid it'll be somewhat a premium on this rock 

~S~


----------



## jc456

sparky said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a very important difference between subsidizing failure, like Obama did with Solyndra, and a lender of last resort fighting a potential deflationary depression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is, but the dif is rewarding the perps who created the bubble
> 
> which only means it can happen again....and again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should there be no disparity? Or a lower disparity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's always a disparity, in fact there's always a disparity in any given country's political system , that's normal.
> 
> What happens when a minority owns the majority of wealth is, they call the shots
> 
> In America they are literally buying our congress, as well as tailoring legislature to fill their coffers.
> 
> In essence, an oligarchy with the illusion of choice & illusion of freedom
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name a place with a majority that owns the wealth?  who leads in that scenario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a meritocracy Jc, I'm afraid it'll be somewhat a premium on this rock
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

So name somewhere else is different? That’s all


----------



## JonJon

danielpalos said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the WRONG impression that this was a "Pro - Illegals Forum"???
> 
> If one has never befriended an "Economic Refugee" from South of the Border then how can they judge them?  How can anyone in good conscience harbor such intense hate for fellow humans THAT HAVE "NEVER' DONE ANYTHING TO THEM PERSONALLY TO WARRANT ANY KIND OF NEGATIVE FEELINGS WHATSOEVER, LET ALONE INTENSE UNMITIGATED HATRED???  This is true of the hatred of any group or individual!  Harboring hate and nurturing it by feeding on any information that reinforces this hatred, I do not believe is all that healthy for the individuals or groups that do so!  This hatred predominately comes from learned behavior passed down from generation to generation!  No human is born with the seed of hate implanted in their brain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not a case of "hatred." It's a case of respecting the law.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10USC246 is federal law.  Is it really really serious, or not.
Click to expand...


Well There is this thing called Human Rites Violations - you are advocating that Human Rites suck hind tit to laws that involve Cruel, Sadistic, Heinous treatment of fellow "Human Beings" that have come here for a better life for them and their families?  Put in handcuffs and extricated from their place of work, their homes, reporting their status to government agencies which is complying with a specific law, and all synonymous? Incarcerated with only the clothes on their back or shipped across the border with only the clothes on their back and no money, no home, no job, no place to go in a country that has little to offer them in terms of their primary needs to survive?  If their whole family is shipped out, often because their kids want to stay with their parents or the parents want the kids to stay with them.  If there is no one here to take care of what they leave in their house it is confiscated and given away or trashed and the valuables are probably sold - their home, their cars, everything?  Look at what happened to the Japanese American "Citizens" that were incarcerated solely on the basis of their ethnicity WITHOUT due process or any other "Civil Rights" stated in the Constitution, Laws, Rules, and Regulations for "Citizens of The United States"?  Granted these Immigrants are not Citizens but they are Human Beings!  They are Demonized Dehumanized and treated like Vermin!  Many have died in incarceration centers from lack of proper medical care!  In one case in the news an immigrants death was attributed to "A Preexisting Health problem"!  Yes they all have a "Preexisting Condition", they came from South of the Border, they are not all from Mexico!  You speak like someone who has never had any interaction with these people!  They work very hard and do not bitch about their jobs and are grateful as can be for having a job!  They pour their income into the economy here and pay taxes!  They do not hoard their money, they are consumers!  Twelve million people deported at a cost figured at over $10,000.00 per person?  $10,000.00 times 12,000,000 equals $1,200,000,000,000.00,  one trillion two hundred billion dollars, and will take decades!  Every dollar they spend goes through what is called "The Velocity of Money"!  Every time their money changes hands taxes are collected on a City, County, State, and Federal basis!  Their money gives employment and income to the businesses that they purchase goods and services from!  A very small percentage get any type of government benefits and those that do do not necessarily stay on benefits!  Probably 95 or more percent of them are "Christians"!  They do not steal jobs from "Citizens"!  Much of the work they do probably close to 90% of the "Citizens" would not do for very long, if at all!?  There is so much more involved that goes way beyond them not having "Papers"!  They are very Family oriented. Focusing only on the fact that they are "Illegal" is very shortsighted and shallow?  It preempts the fact that they are Humans!


----------



## danielpalos

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yes, spend money to enforce the law, to secure the border.


and then refuse to pay for it?!  Only the right wing, does that.


----------



## danielpalos

JonJon said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the WRONG impression that this was a "Pro - Illegals Forum"???
> 
> If one has never befriended an "Economic Refugee" from South of the Border then how can they judge them?  How can anyone in good conscience harbor such intense hate for fellow humans THAT HAVE "NEVER' DONE ANYTHING TO THEM PERSONALLY TO WARRANT ANY KIND OF NEGATIVE FEELINGS WHATSOEVER, LET ALONE INTENSE UNMITIGATED HATRED???  This is true of the hatred of any group or individual!  Harboring hate and nurturing it by feeding on any information that reinforces this hatred, I do not believe is all that healthy for the individuals or groups that do so!  This hatred predominately comes from learned behavior passed down from generation to generation!  No human is born with the seed of hate implanted in their brain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not a case of "hatred." It's a case of respecting the law.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10USC246 is federal law.  Is it really really serious, or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well There is this thing called Human Rites Violations - you are advocating that Human Rites suck hind tit to laws that involve Cruel, Sadistic, Heinous treatment of fellow "Human Beings" that have come here for a better life for them and their families?  Put in handcuffs and extricated from their place of work, their homes, reporting their status to government agencies which is complying with a specific law, and all synonymous? Incarcerated with only the clothes on their back or shipped across the border with only the clothes on their back and no money, no home, no job, no place to go in a country that has little to offer them in terms of their primary needs to survive?  If their whole family is shipped out, often because their kids want to stay with their parents or the parents want the kids to stay with them.  If there is no one here to take care of what they leave in their house it is confiscated and given away or trashed and the valuables are probably sold?  Look at what happened to the Japanese American "Citizens" that were incarcerated solely on the basis of their ethnicity WITHOUT due process or any other "Civil Rights" stated in the Constitution, Laws, Rules, and Regulations for "Citizens of The United States"?  Granted these Immigrants are not Citizens but they are Human Beings!  They are Demonized Dehumanized and treated like Vermin!  Many have died in incarceration centers from lack of proper medical care!  In one case in the news an immigrants death was attributed to "A Preexisting Health problem"!  Yes they all have a "Preexisting Condition", they came from South of the Border, they are not all from Mexico!  You speak like someone who has never had any interaction with these people!  They work very hard and do not bitch about their jobs and are grateful as can be for having a job!  They pour their income into the economy here and pay taxes!  They do not hoard their money, they are consumers!  Twelve million people deported at a cost figured at over $10,000.00 per person?  $10,000.00 times 12,000,000 equals $1,200,000,000,000.00,  one trillion two hundred billion dollars, and will take decades!  Every dollar they spend goes through what is called "The Velocity of Money"!  Every time their money changes hands taxes are collected on a City, County, State, and Federal basis!  Their money gives employment and income to the businesses that they purchase goods and services from!  A very small percentage get any type of government benefits and those that do do not necessarily stay on benefits!  Probably 95 or more percent of them are "Christians"!  They do not steal jobs from "Citizens"!  Much of the work they do probably close to 90% of the "Citizens" would not do for very long, if at all!?  There is so much more involved that goes way beyond them not having "Papers"!  They are very Family oriented. Focusing only on the fact that they are "Illegal" is very shortsighted and shallow?  It preempts the fact that they are Humans!
Click to expand...

All foreign nationals in the US should have a federal id.  Entry into the Union is a federal Obligation since 1808.  A simple fee or fine, can make that happen via applied Capitalism.

the right wing doesn't like it or have any faith in it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JonJon said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the WRONG impression that this was a "Pro - Illegals Forum"???
> 
> If one has never befriended an "Economic Refugee" from South of the Border then how can they judge them?  How can anyone in good conscience harbor such intense hate for fellow humans THAT HAVE "NEVER' DONE ANYTHING TO THEM PERSONALLY TO WARRANT ANY KIND OF NEGATIVE FEELINGS WHATSOEVER, LET ALONE INTENSE UNMITIGATED HATRED???  This is true of the hatred of any group or individual!  Harboring hate and nurturing it by feeding on any information that reinforces this hatred, I do not believe is all that healthy for the individuals or groups that do so!  This hatred predominately comes from learned behavior passed down from generation to generation!  No human is born with the seed of hate implanted in their brain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not a case of "hatred." It's a case of respecting the law.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10USC246 is federal law.  Is it really really serious, or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well There is this thing called Human Rites Violations - you are advocating that Human Rites suck hind tit to laws that involve Cruel, Sadistic, Heinous treatment of fellow "Human Beings" that have come here for a better life for them and their families?  Put in handcuffs and extricated from their place of work, their homes, reporting their status to government agencies which is complying with a specific law, and all synonymous? Incarcerated with only the clothes on their back or shipped across the border with only the clothes on their back and no money, no home, no job, no place to go in a country that has little to offer them in terms of their primary needs to survive?  If their whole family is shipped out, often because their kids want to stay with their parents or the parents want the kids to stay with them.  If there is no one here to take care of what they leave in their house it is confiscated and given away or trashed and the valuables are probably sold?  Look at what happened to the Japanese American "Citizens" that were incarcerated solely on the basis of their ethnicity WITHOUT due process or any other "Civil Rights" stated in the Constitution, Laws, Rules, and Regulations for "Citizens of The United States"?  Granted these Immigrants are not Citizens but they are Human Beings!  They are Demonized Dehumanized and treated like Vermin!  Many have died in incarceration centers from lack of proper medical care!  In one case in the news an immigrants death was attributed to "A Preexisting Health problem"!  Yes they all have a "Preexisting Condition", they came from South of the Border, they are not all from Mexico!  You speak like someone who has never had any interaction with these people!  They work very hard and do not bitch about their jobs and are grateful as can be for having a job!  They pour their income into the economy here and pay taxes!  They do not hoard their money, they are consumers!  Twelve million people deported at a cost figured at over $10,000.00 per person?  $10,000.00 times 12,000,000 equals $1,200,000,000,000.00,  one trillion two hundred billion dollars, and will take decades!  Every dollar they spend goes through what is called "The Velocity of Money"!  Every time their money changes hands taxes are collected on a City, County, State, and Federal basis!  Their money gives employment and income to the businesses that they purchase goods and services from!  A very small percentage get any type of government benefits and those that do do not necessarily stay on benefits!  Probably 95 or more percent of them are "Christians"!  They do not steal jobs from "Citizens"!  Much of the work they do probably close to 90% of the "Citizens" would not do for very long, if at all!?  There is so much more involved that goes way beyond them not having "Papers"!  They are very Family oriented. Focusing only on the fact that they are "Illegal" is very shortsighted and shallow?  It preempts the fact that they are Humans!
Click to expand...


*Put in handcuffs and extricated from their place of work, their homes, 
*
If that's what it takes to send them back, you bet.

* If there is no one here to take care of what they leave in their house 
*
Their house?
Did they buy a house with fraudulent documents? 
*
 A very small percentage get any type of government benefits
*
Here in Chicago, more than a few illegal immigrants are being educated in the Chicago Public Schools.
It costs our broke education system hundreds of millions each year.
Send them back. Today!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

danielpalos said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, spend money to enforce the law, to secure the border.
> 
> 
> 
> and then refuse to pay for it?!  Only the right wing, does that.
Click to expand...


Why would we refuse to pay for an already built wall?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JonJon said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the WRONG impression that this was a "Pro - Illegals Forum"???
> 
> If one has never befriended an "Economic Refugee" from South of the Border then how can they judge them?  How can anyone in good conscience harbor such intense hate for fellow humans THAT HAVE "NEVER' DONE ANYTHING TO THEM PERSONALLY TO WARRANT ANY KIND OF NEGATIVE FEELINGS WHATSOEVER, LET ALONE INTENSE UNMITIGATED HATRED???  This is true of the hatred of any group or individual!  Harboring hate and nurturing it by feeding on any information that reinforces this hatred, I do not believe is all that healthy for the individuals or groups that do so!  This hatred predominately comes from learned behavior passed down from generation to generation!  No human is born with the seed of hate implanted in their brain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not a case of "hatred." It's a case of respecting the law.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10USC246 is federal law.  Is it really really serious, or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well There is this thing called Human Rites Violations - you are advocating that Human Rites suck hind tit to laws that involve Cruel, Sadistic, Heinous treatment of fellow "Human Beings" that have come here for a better life for them and their families?  Put in handcuffs and extricated from their place of work, their homes, reporting their status to government agencies which is complying with a specific law, and all synonymous? Incarcerated with only the clothes on their back or shipped across the border with only the clothes on their back and no money, no home, no job, no place to go in a country that has little to offer them in terms of their primary needs to survive?  If their whole family is shipped out, often because their kids want to stay with their parents or the parents want the kids to stay with them.  If there is no one here to take care of what they leave in their house it is confiscated and given away or trashed and the valuables are probably sold?  Look at what happened to the Japanese American "Citizens" that were incarcerated solely on the basis of their ethnicity WITHOUT due process or any other "Civil Rights" stated in the Constitution, Laws, Rules, and Regulations for "Citizens of The United States"?  Granted these Immigrants are not Citizens but they are Human Beings!  They are Demonized Dehumanized and treated like Vermin!  Many have died in incarceration centers from lack of proper medical care!  In one case in the news an immigrants death was attributed to "A Preexisting Health problem"!  Yes they all have a "Preexisting Condition", they came from South of the Border, they are not all from Mexico!  You speak like someone who has never had any interaction with these people!  They work very hard and do not bitch about their jobs and are grateful as can be for having a job!  They pour their income into the economy here and pay taxes!  They do not hoard their money, they are consumers!  Twelve million people deported at a cost figured at over $10,000.00 per person?  $10,000.00 times 12,000,000 equals $1,200,000,000,000.00,  one trillion two hundred billion dollars, and will take decades!  Every dollar they spend goes through what is called "The Velocity of Money"!  Every time their money changes hands taxes are collected on a City, County, State, and Federal basis!  Their money gives employment and income to the businesses that they purchase goods and services from!  A very small percentage get any type of government benefits and those that do do not necessarily stay on benefits!  Probably 95 or more percent of them are "Christians"!  They do not steal jobs from "Citizens"!  Much of the work they do probably close to 90% of the "Citizens" would not do for very long, if at all!?  There is so much more involved that goes way beyond them not having "Papers"!  They are very Family oriented. Focusing only on the fact that they are "Illegal" is very shortsighted and shallow?  It preempts the fact that they are Humans!
Click to expand...

*
 Twelve million people deported at a cost figured at over $10,000.00 per person? $10,000.00 times 12,000,000 equals $1,200,000,000,000.00, one trillion two hundred billion dollars, and will take decades!
*
Umm..12 million times 10 thousand is 120 billion, silly twat.

And once we boot the first million, the rest will start to leave on their own.


----------



## danielpalos

Toddsterpatriot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, spend money to enforce the law, to secure the border.
> 
> 
> 
> and then refuse to pay for it?!  Only the right wing, does that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would we refuse to pay for an already built wall?
Click to expand...

ongoing maintenance costs.  it is incompatible with Tax Cut Economics.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

danielpalos said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, spend money to enforce the law, to secure the border.
> 
> 
> 
> and then refuse to pay for it?!  Only the right wing, does that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would we refuse to pay for an already built wall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ongoing maintenance costs.  it is incompatible with Tax Cut Economics.
Click to expand...


The money saved in our criminal justice system alone will pay the upkeep for decades.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

g5000 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
Click to expand...

wow a race baiting liberal, everyone is so shocked


----------



## Unkotare

JonJon said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the WRONG impression that this was a "Pro - Illegals Forum"???
> 
> If one has never befriended an "Economic Refugee" from South of the Border then how can they judge them?  How can anyone in good conscience harbor such intense hate for fellow humans THAT HAVE "NEVER' DONE ANYTHING TO THEM PERSONALLY TO WARRANT ANY KIND OF NEGATIVE FEELINGS WHATSOEVER, LET ALONE INTENSE UNMITIGATED HATRED???  This is true of the hatred of any group or individual!  Harboring hate and nurturing it by feeding on any information that reinforces this hatred, I do not believe is all that healthy for the individuals or groups that do so!  This hatred predominately comes from learned behavior passed down from generation to generation!  No human is born with the seed of hate implanted in their brain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not a case of "hatred." It's a case of respecting the law.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10USC246 is federal law.  Is it really really serious, or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well There is this thing called Human Rites Violations - you are advocating that Human Rites suck hind tit to laws that involve Cruel, Sadistic, Heinous treatment of fellow "Human Beings" that have come here for a better life for them and their families?  Put in handcuffs and extricated from their place of work, their homes, reporting their status to government agencies which is complying with a specific law, and all synonymous? Incarcerated with only the clothes on their back or shipped across the border with only the clothes on their back and no money, no home, no job, no place to go in a country that has little to offer them in terms of their primary needs to survive?  If their whole family is shipped out, often because their kids want to stay with their parents or the parents want the kids to stay with them.  If there is no one here to take care of what they leave in their house it is confiscated and given away or trashed and the valuables are probably sold - their home, their cars, everything?  Look at what happened to the Japanese American "Citizens" that were incarcerated solely on the basis of their ethnicity WITHOUT due process or any other "Civil Rights" stated in the Constitution, Laws, Rules, and Regulations for "Citizens of The United States"?  Granted these Immigrants are not Citizens but they are Human Beings!  They are Demonized Dehumanized and treated like Vermin!  Many have died in incarceration centers from lack of proper medical care!  In one case in the news an immigrants death was attributed to "A Preexisting Health problem"!  Yes they all have a "Preexisting Condition", they came from South of the Border, they are not all from Mexico!  You speak like someone who has never had any interaction with these people!  They work very hard and do not bitch about their jobs and are grateful as can be for having a job!  They pour their income into the economy here and pay taxes!  They do not hoard their money, they are consumers!  Twelve million people deported at a cost figured at over $10,000.00 per person?  $10,000.00 times 12,000,000 equals $1,200,000,000,000.00,  one trillion two hundred billion dollars, and will take decades!  Every dollar they spend goes through what is called "The Velocity of Money"!  Every time their money changes hands taxes are collected on a City, County, State, and Federal basis!  Their money gives employment and income to the businesses that they purchase goods and services from!  A very small percentage get any type of government benefits and those that do do not necessarily stay on benefits!  Probably 95 or more percent of them are "Christians"!  They do not steal jobs from "Citizens"!  Much of the work they do probably close to 90% of the "Citizens" would not do for very long, if at all!?  There is so much more involved that goes way beyond them not having "Papers"!  They are very Family oriented. Focusing only on the fact that they are "Illegal" is very shortsighted and shallow?  It preempts the fact that they are Humans!
Click to expand...




????????


----------



## MaryL

I have lived with Hispanics here in Denver my entire life of 60+ YEARS.  I know the difference between illegal aliens and legitimate Hispanics, Hispanics used to be a tiny fraction of ALL the immigrants. But NOW? they are the be all, end all. And our so called "leaders" give illegal aliens from Mexico SANCTUARY...from federal immigration  laws. We locals didn't ask for or need that, and we were definitely NOT GIVEN A CHOICE in this issue. Which begs the question. WHY?


----------



## Vandalshandle

A first time conviction for being an illegal immigrant is a misdemeanor. You guys are pretty tough on someone one who is guilty of the equivalent of driving 10 MPH over the speed limit!


----------



## Vandalshandle

MaryL said:


> I have lived with Hispanics here in Denver my entire life of 60+ YEARS.  I know the difference between illegal aliens and legitimate Hispanics, Hispanics used to be a tiny fraction of ALL the immigrants. But NOW? they are the be all, end all. And our so called "leaders" give illegal aliens from Mexico SANCTUARY...from federal immigration  laws. We locals didn't ask for or need that, and we were definitely NOT GIVEN A CHOICE in this issue. Which begs the question. WHY?



More AM radio misinformation. No city, county, or state has the legal authority to give violators of federal laws "sanctuary". All they are doing is refusing to enforce federal laws themselves.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Vandalshandle said:


> A first time conviction for being an illegal immigrant is a misdemeanor. You guys are pretty tough on someone one who is guilty of the equivalent of driving 10 MPH over the speed limit!



*A first time conviction for being an illegal immigrant is a misdemeanor. 
*
We should change that to a felony.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A first time conviction for being an illegal immigrant is a misdemeanor. You guys are pretty tough on someone one who is guilty of the equivalent of driving 10 MPH over the speed limit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A first time conviction for being an illegal immigrant is a misdemeanor.
> *
> We should change that to a felony.
Click to expand...


Well, you have a GOP Senate, a GOP House, a GOP appointed SC judge, and a GOP president. Seems to me that the only people who you can blame for not doing that is the GOP.


----------



## MaryL

Illegal immigration is less a crime than say, jay walking. Jay walking is Statutory offense. So if say, 27 million people abuse a  simple civil crime, that takes this to a WHOLE different level. Abusive and excessive. Which is the point...Why do illegal aliens NEED sanctuary  if it's not such a big deal? And, this being a democracy, why  aren't we asked if we want our cities turned into sanctuaries for illegals?  Something smells fishy here.


----------



## MaryL

Vandalshandle said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived with Hispanics here in Denver my entire life of 60+ YEARS.  I know the difference between illegal aliens and legitimate Hispanics, Hispanics used to be a tiny fraction of ALL the immigrants. But NOW? they are the be all, end all. And our so called "leaders" give illegal aliens from Mexico SANCTUARY...from federal immigration  laws. We locals didn't ask for or need that, and we were definitely NOT GIVEN A CHOICE in this issue. Which begs the question. WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More AM radio misinformation. No city, county, or state has the legal authority to give violators of federal laws "sanctuary". All they are doing is refusing to enforce federal laws themselves.
Click to expand...

Well, that's the bloody point...We sort of kind of want our local state and government to enforce  federal Immigration  laws. Same way we are  like with say, drugs, alcohol or firearms enforcement.  Besides, nice segue. Nobody asked US if WE wanted OUR cities turned into sanctuaries for illegal aliens.  Never happened. So all things being equal...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Vandalshandle said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A first time conviction for being an illegal immigrant is a misdemeanor. You guys are pretty tough on someone one who is guilty of the equivalent of driving 10 MPH over the speed limit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A first time conviction for being an illegal immigrant is a misdemeanor.
> *
> We should change that to a felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you have a GOP Senate, a GOP House, a GOP appointed SC judge, and a GOP president. Seems to me that the only people who you can blame for not doing that is the GOP.
Click to expand...


I blame everyone who doesn't fix it now and everyone who didn't fix it in the past.


----------



## MaryL

I have no Idea who to blame here. Damn, sanctuary cities for poor Mexicans when we have so many poor jobless Americans suffering in the streets and  byways... we used to bitch about spending all those tax dollars on sending a man to the moon years ago...But sanctuary cities? We didn't actual ask for that. We might question the moon project, we got computers out of that. I don't think we are going to get much from giving sanctuary to illegal aliens. Just more poverty...


----------



## MaryL

Illegal immigration wouldn't be a problem If it wasn't 27 million Hispanics that allowed them selves to be exploited by rich white industrialists that went on to corrupt the political system and give their special slaves  special treatment...Sanctuary cities? Was anyone actually given a choice? It was mandated to  US with out our consent...


----------



## MaryL

I will ask this again: Shouldn't we be given a vote if WE wanted our states or cities made sanctuaries for illegal aliens, shouldn't We be asked FIRST? No? instead, our legislators TELL US what WE WANT...


----------



## MaryL

MaryL said:


> Illegal immigration is less a crime than say, jay walking. Jay walking is Statutory offense. So if say, 27 million people abuse a  simple civil crime, that takes this to a WHOLE different level. Abusive and excessive. Which is the point...Why do illegal aliens NEED sanctuary  if it's not such a big deal? And, this being a democracy, why  aren't we asked if we want our cities turned into sanctuaries for illegals?  Something smells fishy here.


Why Do we give  27 bazillion Mexican illegal aliens sanctuary  in so many different  states  if breaking  immigration law isn't such a big deal?  Its a civil or federal issue , WHAT EVER group has gotten way with this level of  special treatment IF it isn't a big deal or If it's about Humanitarianism? Since when before has this ever happened in American History?  When did this happen before? What precedent can you cite?


----------



## MaryL

I live with wankers that TELL us what "we" want...and they don't actually listen  to US. In that democratic rhetoric, who is this "WE"? It just ends up being the rich or whomever can bitch the loudest.  Because  some of us don't complain or have much money . I live with illegal Mexicans, and now they are given sanctuary. I see poor homeless Americans that disserve the same treatment. Instead, they are living in tents by the Platte river. Give our homeless poor SANCUARY, instead...


----------



## MaryL

Questioning ilegal aliens, taboo, we can't question them? All other immigrants from other eras/countries immigrated here just fine without SANCTUARIES created for them especially, so what is the deal with Mexicans? What makes them special?


----------



## danielpalos

All foreign nationals in the US should have a federal id.  It is a federal Obligation since 1808.


----------



## Vandalshandle

MaryL said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived with Hispanics here in Denver my entire life of 60+ YEARS.  I know the difference between illegal aliens and legitimate Hispanics, Hispanics used to be a tiny fraction of ALL the immigrants. But NOW? they are the be all, end all. And our so called "leaders" give illegal aliens from Mexico SANCTUARY...from federal immigration  laws. We locals didn't ask for or need that, and we were definitely NOT GIVEN A CHOICE in this issue. Which begs the question. WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More AM radio misinformation. No city, county, or state has the legal authority to give violators of federal laws "sanctuary". All they are doing is refusing to enforce federal laws themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's the bloody point...We sort of kind of want our local state and government to enforce  federal Immigration  laws. Same way we are  like with say, drugs, alcohol or firearms enforcement.  Besides, nice segue. Nobody asked US if WE wanted OUR cities turned into sanctuaries for illegal aliens.  Never happened. So all things being equal...
Click to expand...


Mary, you never fail to entertain me with your wealth of misinformation.....


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## easyt65

longknife said:


>


Ummmm.... Illegals are NOT US citizens and thus are not entitled to rights afforded to citizens under the U.S. Constitution...no matter how much the snowflakes pi$$ and moan that they do...


----------



## harmonica

easyt65 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm.... Illegals are NOT US citizens and thus are not entitled to rights afforded to citizens under the U.S. Constitution...no matter how much the snowflakes pi$$ and moan that they do...
Click to expand...

they are entitled to a big BOOT in the A$$


----------



## Vandalshandle

easyt65 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm.... Illegals are NOT US citizens and thus are not entitled to rights afforded to citizens under the U.S. Constitution...no matter how much the snowflakes pi$$ and moan that they do...
Click to expand...


Sorry guys, there is a Catch 22. They have all of the same constitutional rights that we have, until they have been arrested for probable cause, indicted, provided with an attorney, tried, and convicted of be illegal. At that instant, they lose those rights, and not before.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Avatar4321 said:


> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship


*It seems that the Legal Immigrants went through the steps to become Americans, so what makes these people special? 

*


----------



## Dan Stubbs

BOPSEY said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing bigoted in protecting your country, Nancy!
Click to expand...




A Nation without borders is no Nation


----------



## Vandalshandle

Dan Stubbs said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> *It seems that the Legal Immigrants went through the steps to become Americans, so what makes these people special? View attachment 204037*
Click to expand...


True. everyone who commits a misdemeanor should have their citizenship revoked, and deported to El Salvador.


----------



## pismoe

Vandalshandle said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> *It seems that the Legal Immigrants went through the steps to become Americans, so what makes these people special? View attachment 204037*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. everyone who commits a misdemeanor should have their citizenship revoked, and deported to El Salvador.
Click to expand...

-----------------------   these posters seen in above post are the enemy 'fifth column' in the USA and one is named 'Vandal S'.   [silly name but dangerous to the USA ]


----------



## Vandalshandle

pismoe said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> *It seems that the Legal Immigrants went through the steps to become Americans, so what makes these people special? View attachment 204037*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. everyone who commits a misdemeanor should have their citizenship revoked, and deported to El Salvador.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------   these posters seen in above post are the enemy 'fifth column' in the USA and one is named 'Vandal S'.   [silly name but dangerous to the USA ]
Click to expand...


You are right. Those of us who respect the Constitution are Trump's worst enemy.


----------



## danielpalos

longknife said:


>


Nobody should take the Right Wing seriously about Constitutional law, or the whole and entire Concept of Natural Rights or the concept of laws being enacted Pursuant to our federal Constitution.


----------



## danielpalos

Dan Stubbs said:


> BOPSEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> You bigots are in a tiny minority.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing bigoted in protecting your country, Nancy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 204038
> A Nation without borders is no Nation
Click to expand...

Change the law to make money.  Only lousy capitalists enact socialism on a national basis over Profit.


----------



## danielpalos

Junk Bonds not Junk Laws!


----------



## longknife

*graphic image deleted*


----------



## froggy

*Graphic image removed
*
If you're not ready to leave this world dont do the crime.


----------



## Unkotare

Vandalshandle said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> *It seems that the Legal Immigrants went through the steps to become Americans, so what makes these people special? View attachment 204037*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. everyone who commits a misdemeanor should have their citizenship revoked, and deported to El Salvador.
Click to expand...




If we deported 10 million or so Americans to Salvador that place would be a giant Dave & Busters within a few years.


----------



## mgh80

Agreed. Legal immigrants should absolutely be given a pathway to citizenship. My friend from college immigrated (legall) from Korea...joined the Army after college and still wasn't a citizen for a few years. Illegal immigrants shouldn't be given the same opportunities as those doing it the "right' way.


----------



## longknife




----------



## Zorro!

Avatar4321 said:


> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship


Yup!

Trump Plans To Invoke Insurrection Act To Boot Illegal Immigrants.

Under the Insurrection Act of 1807, the president has the authority to use the National Guard and military in order to combat “unlawful obstruction or rebellion” within U.S. borders. 

In addition to the Insurrection Act, the president is also considering declaring the country full and insisting that the U.S. can no longer handle the massive influx of illegal immigrants. 2019 is currently on pace to reach the highest levels of illegal immigration in a decade.

“The country is full.”

“Our hospitals are full, our detention centers are full,” they added.

ICE facilities were forced to release 100,000 illegal immigrants in the first three months of 2019 because of overcrowding in detention centers.

Separately, the president unveiled a new immigration plan Thursday that focuses on border security and merit-based legal immigration. The plan would increase the proportion of visas granted to highly-skilled immigrants and also establish a self-sustaining border security fund.


----------



## danielpalos

The Cost of right wing bigotry?  

We have no express immigration clause.  Subject to US jurisdiction is our sovereignty. 

We do have an express naturalization clause.  We should have no illegal problem or any illegal underclass. 

We should be upgrading Ellis Island to process visitors to the US.  All foreign nationals in the US must be known to the general government and be federally identified.


----------



## danielpalos

Zorro! said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should never be allowed to become citizens. Even if we give them legal status the fact that they refused to obey our laws in coming to The US should prevent any future citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Trump Plans To Invoke Insurrection Act To Boot Illegal Immigrants.
> 
> Under the Insurrection Act of 1807, the president has the authority to use the National Guard and military in order to combat “unlawful obstruction or rebellion” within U.S. borders.
> 
> In addition to the Insurrection Act, the president is also considering declaring the country full and insisting that the U.S. can no longer handle the massive influx of illegal immigrants. 2019 is currently on pace to reach the highest levels of illegal immigration in a decade.
> 
> “The country is full.”
> 
> “Our hospitals are full, our detention centers are full,” they added.
> 
> ICE facilities were forced to release 100,000 illegal immigrants in the first three months of 2019 because of overcrowding in detention centers.
> 
> Separately, the president unveiled a new immigration plan Thursday that focuses on border security and merit-based legal immigration. The plan would increase the proportion of visas granted to highly-skilled immigrants and also establish a self-sustaining border security fund.
Click to expand...

show us the express immigration clause, right wingers.  we should be upgrading Ellis Island under the common law for the common civil defense.


----------



## Unkotare

danielpalos said:


> The Cost of right wing bigotry?
> 
> We have no express immigration clause.  Subject to US jurisdiction is our sovereignty.
> 
> We do have an express naturalization clause.  We should have no illegal problem or any illegal underclass.
> 
> We should be upgrading Ellis Island to process visitors to the US.  All foreign nationals in the US must be known to the general government and be federally identified.




SPAM


----------



## danielpalos

Unkotare said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cost of right wing bigotry?
> 
> We have no express immigration clause.  Subject to US jurisdiction is our sovereignty.
> 
> We do have an express naturalization clause.  We should have no illegal problem or any illegal underclass.
> 
> We should be upgrading Ellis Island to process visitors to the US.  All foreign nationals in the US must be known to the general government and be federally identified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPAM
Click to expand...

Troll.  You need valid arguments not just Your bigoted opinion.


----------



## Jeff Mcqueen

One way to stop the wave of illegals crossing southern border is to stop giving generous welfare benefits and all the other social programs then these board crosser might stop coming


----------



## danielpalos

Jeff Mcqueen said:


> One way to stop the wave of illegals crossing southern border is to stop giving generous welfare benefits and all the other social programs then these board crosser might stop coming


Where are the capital solutions that could be generating an economic incentive for refugees instead of merely asylum.


----------



## longknife

Jeff Mcqueen said:


> One way to stop the wave of illegals crossing southern border is to stop giving generous welfare benefits and all the other social programs then these board crosser might stop coming



They are comig because the propaganda machinery in their home countries is telling them they can come here and get all the free goodies.


----------



## Unkotare

longknife said:


> Jeff Mcqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> One way to stop the wave of illegals crossing southern border is to stop giving generous welfare benefits and all the other social programs then these board crosser might stop coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are comig because the propaganda machinery in their home countries is telling them they can come here and get all the free goodies.
Click to expand...



For the most part that is NOT the case.


----------

